# Knitting Tea Party - 16th to 18th December



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!

So welcome to this week's Tea Party, do join in with lots of news about what you're up to, great receipts and lots of pretty pictures.

It's a busy time for most people, so instead of some complicaed dish that takes hours to prepare, how about something quick and easy for supper?

Have a great weekend!
Dave

*Smoked Salmon Tagliatelle*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
14 oz (400g) dried tagliatelle
4 oz (115g) light cream cheese with chives
4 oz (115g) smoked salmon
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
4 fl. oz (115ml) semi-skimmed milk
salt and pepper to taste

*Method:*
Cook the tagliatelle in a large pan of boiling water for about 8 minutes or as directed on the pack.

Cut the smoked salmon into small strips.

Drain the pasta and leave in colander.

Into the still-warm pan and over a low heat, add the milk, cream cheese and lemon juice and stir until melted and combined, season to taste. Add the pasta back to the pan into the mixture and stir well until its all incorporated, then gently fold in the salmon.

Finish with a grinding of fresh black pepper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just going to type this in order to be second. lol

samn


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi Dave, Thanks for this delisious recipe. I can't believe you posted it while I was home, just getting ready to head back out! It's between 6:30 and 7:00 pm here in Indianapolis, and I'm headed for the store and to my nephew's house to do a few things for his pets while the family is away, and I'm trying to decide how to plan for the pets visits, cooking, and making it to sis-in-laws Christmas party by 2m on Sat. 
Wish me luck and have a great tea party. 
I'll check back in when I can relax. By for now. Sue



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm sort of back. I can't be online for long stretches still, but I am getting better.

I had spinal injections that required total sedation last month which left me in more pain for a week, but then it did really improve.

I've been in physical therapy since then, and have graduated from 3 times a week down to once a week. That I think is helping the most. I've noticed more pain relief with the PT than with anything else, including medication.

I can start my Yoga again this weekend, and I'm really happy about that. I really enjoy doing Yoga, as it calms me and relaxes me.

I have actually done quite a bit of loom knitting - but I have to get up and stretch for 10 minutes every 45 minutes. That is orders from my Physical Therapist. I ignored it once, and quickly realized that I really need to do the stretches. I've done a bit of jewelry making, too. Still not strong enough to do the polymer clay yet, but I'll get there eventually.

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. They really did help!

I need to get up and stretch for a bit now, but I'll try to check in some this weekend.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Dave and KPers.

The recipe looks like a Friday night special to me. On Friday night I usual do a pasta dish so that should be great and its quick.

Maelinde sorry to hear about your back. But I"m sure it will get better. At least you doing the right thing by going to Dr about it and having it seen too.

Am making one of Dave's egg cosys. The brown one. 

Will hang around for a while

Pug


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maelinde - great to have you back - sending you lots of positive energy - hope you are in the pink real soon.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm sort of back. I can't be online for long stretches still, but I am getting better.
> 
> I had spinal injections that required total sedation last month which left me in more pain for a week, but then it did really improve.
> 
> ...


Really glad things are heading in the right direction, it's great that you're back with us.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hi Dave, Thanks for this delisious recipe. I can't believe you posted it while I was home, just getting ready to head back out! It's between 6:30 and 7:00 pm here in Indianapolis, and I'm headed for the store and to my nephew's house to do a few things for his pets while the family is away, and I'm trying to decide how to plan for the pets visits, cooking, and making it to sis-in-laws Christmas party by 2m on Sat.
> Wish me luck and have a great tea party.
> I'll check back in when I can relax. By for now. Sue


Wow! Sounds like you've got your work cut out, hope you find some time for yourself!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Maelinde! We missed you.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry must go folks. 

Will be back later.

Pug.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hello Dave and KPers.
> 
> The recipe looks like a Friday night special to me. On Friday night I usual do a pasta dish so that should be great and its quick.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy it, there's nothing like a little bit of easy luxury and I love smoked salmon!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.

More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love salmon! Welcome back, Maelinde!


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Greetings. This only my second time here. Taking husband into Boston Sunday afternoon for early morning eye surgery on Monday. I HATE driving to Boston, also after we come home Mon afternoon we have to go back in Tues. A.m. For a check-up. Then my daughter arrives Tues night from the west coat on a 10p.m. Plane. So this weekend we'll be eating spaghetti, salad & tranquilizers. HA! But next week with Ayla here I'll make some of her favorites - brisket, latkes, chopped liver, then whatever she orders for Xmas eve dinner. She leaves again early Xmas morning to fly back west to be with her boyfriend & his family. Then another trip to eye hospital for 1 week follow-up.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome back maelinde! We definitely missed you! Better to have you back in small intervals than not at all! Happy Friday Everyone!
Sandy


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


Congradulations on the new Great Grandson.....How special and such a great early Christmas Present.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Everyone sounds really busy. I guess it is that time of year. My DD got us McDonald's for supper. Have to admit, it wasn't very good. FF were way to salty. I don't know why I let her talk me into it. Whataburger and Sonic are much better. Basketball is finally starting. First game tonight. Not my Mavs, but I'll probably watch it anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats Doris T!!!! another present under the tree, another person born to love, another great grandmother's pride to share!!! all is well with your world and that is as it should be. 
Pammie, I cant remember the last time I had a McDonald meal. About 20 years ago I got so violently ill with food poisoning from eating their Big Mac, I have not had one since! But I have gotten coffee there and that was not too bad!! haha, homecooked is better for me!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris t - way to go - we expect pictures of the grandbaby soon.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, I hope I don't get sick, but it will be a long time before I get McDonald's again! I'm with you on homemade, but I have heard their coffee is good. 

Congratulations, Doris T! I'm going to get another great-nephew in Jan. Babies are so much fun!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first, yeah, i am on pg 2....
maelinde, good to hear from you, take care of yourself.
we have been busy here today, dogs and i stayed outside till dark while bj vac. and shampooed the carpet in living room. necesary cause maddi doesn't always go ring the bells at the door to let us know she needs to take care of bussiness. but she is doing sooooo much better in her training. but i got chilled, so am enjoying a good hot cup of jasmine tea, my favorite. 
dave the salmon recipe sounds good. i love salmon.
tonight just eating what ever is handy, i think i am going to have a glass of cornbread and milk, don't get more southern than that!will chime in later. everyone have a great weekend


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom likes cornbread and buttermilk, mixed together! Yuck!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Am sitting in front of the fake fireplace, with my dog, Brandy, a drink and my knitting. 

I am expecting a great niece or nephew in July. Wanted to start making something as soon as I got the news but will probably wait until we find out the sex. 

Sister stopped by for a short visit. That was nice.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 13th radiation treatment today. When she saw the Radiation Oncolgist on Tuesday he said everything looks good. We still don't know if she will need the other 5 treatments past the original 25. Brother's birthday is today. My cousin's wife's was yesterday. My cousin Jackie & her husband Chris will celebrate their 1st wedding anniversary on Monday 12-19-11. My cousin Aaron got married last Saturday the 10th but we had to miss it as mom can not drive & her treatments. I'm still working on the roses afghan on my knitting board. only 38 more days until my birthday on 01-23-12.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maelinde,
Glad to see you're finally on the road to recovery. Your wit and humor is sorely missed here!

Doris T,
Congratulations! What a Christmas present!!!

My DH is coming home tonight after months of being away - can't wait! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back, Maelinde! Woot for your healing and progress!

Congrats to the new great-grandparents, too! I have to start on three baby gifts after Christmas. My best friend is getting new grandchildren next summer, so I'm planning on making sweater sets in a bigger size for next fall/winter, planning to use the Bernat Baby Jacquards for those. I got the yarn on sale last week.

We made it through the birthdays this week--I made BF a sugar free cheesecake (just a regular cheesecake recipe with Splenda and lowfat cream cheese) and he seemed to like it.

I had just finished up my attempt at a knitted guinea pig for DD, but it just did not look right...the yarn was looking great for the "fur" part, but the shape was just odd. I may try again and see if I can work it in the round, or I may just give up for now. I've not had any success finding a good alpaca toy pattern, either, so I've decided to make my own...will see how that goes. Meanwhile, I have about three more gifts to finish up (small things). 

Today, I also did a little research on circular knitting machines but am not sure if that's what my mom's present to me will be this year (she sends money, the gift that fits all). I make so many hats in a year, that seems like it might be worth the investment, but I will need to take a trip to the stores and look at some in person. And now I'm settling in with a cup of chamomile/mint tea after frogging the guinea-pig-that-wasn't and thinking about what else to do with that yarn...maybe a raccoon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - have you ever knit on a loom? before you spend the money on a machine check out the round looms. the largest round loom makes a very basic knit stocking cap. and if you really get into it you can create different stitches on the loom. you can knock out a had in an evening.

they are heavy warm hats because they are usually done with double yarn.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - have you ever knit on a loom?
> 
> sam


Yes, I have looms--the round and the long ones, too. I gave a couple of the smaller ones to my friend's daughter who was interested in learning, and they do make some nice thick hats. I'm interested in the machines because they are so much faster than I could ever do (like the simple hats I do for the charities would take a half hour on the machine), and I'm thinking I could make a lot more in that case. I watched a bunch of video how-tos today on the round machines, and it seems they're very much like my i-cord maker (the kind that has the hand crank) but just bigger. That little Embellish Knit i-cord maker is amazing, and that's what got me interested in the hat type machines.

I also thought I might make basic hats and then embellish them with various trims. It will probably be Sunday or Monday before I go out to look at any--have to work tomorrow.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi I am new here it's was the Tea that got my attention
then came the salmon recipe that made my fangs water 
then came the other stories I am amazed by the fact that there is a place where people can come together and just be themselves talk about their health issues their families and friends knitting projects that being worked on or finished
best wishes to all of you Thank you and good nite


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - look at this website - maybe you can find the animal you want. you have to buy the pattern but it could save your hair from being pulled out in frustration.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

standsalonewolf - please come back often and join in - we are always happy to see new people come - so don't be a stranger.

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> Hi I am new here it's was the Tea that got my attention
> then came the salmon recipe that made my fangs water
> then came the other stories I am amazed by the fact that there is a place where people can come together and just be themselves talk about their health issues their families and friends knitting projects that being worked on or finished
> best wishes to all of you Thank you and good nite


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Those are really cute, Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm late tonight. Just busily knitting Christmas gifts. 
Maelinde so glad your backs getting better and that you can do some of the things you enjoy again, even if it limited periods of time. 
Standsalonewolf, welcome, it is a great place to be on the weekends. 
Congrats on the grand baby, babies are so much fun. 
I'm going to keep checking in to see whats up, and just hang out and knit after grocery shopping tomorrow. 
Dave, as usual can't wait to try the reciept, coming from 
Alaska we love love love our salmon and halibut, well trout too. lol fish and seafood in general I guess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I did see that earlier!  I'm working on my own--pretty similar to that one, but I'm just winging it, and so far, it looks pretty good. DD is helping me by giving me honest opinions. Ha ha. I have a body and three legs so far!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Please all Tea Party people, this KP member has just joined today and she is spreading spam advertising through out the KP postings. The KP member is *aatt00225*. She has posted 95 spams at this point of my alerting the Tea Party. I have sent a PM to administration of this fact. It is all about ugg boots. Please do not click on the blue advertisements in her postings -- you are liking going to get phishing in your emails if you do. I am just saying....please everyone, spammers are in full force at this time of year. Be safe everyone.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi again: I got a virus (computer) in the middle of the week so had to terminate until eradicated. I'm new to computers and didn't know how? Now thanks to a loving sister I am back on line and catching up with you all. Here in sunny calif. Temp in the 60's most of the week, raining in the middle of the week. I have to go get ink for the printer so I can copy all these good recipes. Another week is gone at the senior center- the Christmas ball was last week. I don't dance but attended to support the group and everyone had fun. I started a very simple afghan in an indian like motif only with pastel colors- already quite pretty and so0ooo simple. I am using it between projects knitting and as a break as it is crochet. 
Still working on neck warmers and soon to make wristlets or fingerless gloves, I am not sure which. I commisserate with anyone with back problems as that is what forced my retirement 10 yrs ago. Still a problem constantly and I no longer get relief from PT. However Tai chi has been a 
wonderful help and it also brings peace. My instructor
is a gentle so who only wishes to help those who can benefit, realiZing it is not for everyone. Maybe when you are better, you could have a go. Yoga would be impossible for me. If you are interested send me a note and I will recommend a CD that illustrates. So long for now, can't wait for the rest of tea party, I think I'll have a cup right now: Peppermint formy distressed GI system. Bye for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all. This is only the second time I have posted, but read all the message each week. Its about 5 pm here in Cootamundra and am just starting to think what we are having for tea. Had our main meal at lunchtime. Have got half a V-neck to finish casting off, and then the armhole bands and that is DH Christmas present. He knows about it as he picked the wool. We have had lots of spammers lately. I could be a very rich lady if I was sill enough. I was offered 10 million US dollars in an email this morning. I just add them to my blocked senders list and delete without opening.
Hope you all have a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and get lots of craft work done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mmdpns - i will be sure to look for her/him - and thanks for warning all of us.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scottybearnsw - we hope to hear from you as often as you care to - we love adding to our tea party - the more the merrier. so don't be afraid - just pipe in whenever.

sam


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


What a great day! Your posting gave me a much- needed smile today! Congrats on the new love in your life and your first peaceful meal in a while!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a sad evening. I went to the hospital to see one of my school moms (I am an elementary school principal) who is dying after an incredibly courageous three- year battle with cancer. She will be leaving four beautiful sons-- a seventeen year old, a twelve year old, a six year old and a four year old. I told her that we would take care of her babies, that she was a wonderful mother, and I thanked her for being part of my life. She told me to tell the others not to be sad-- that this was a day to rejoice. She said that every day that the Lord gives us is a day to be thankful for.
I don't think she will last the weekend, but I was amazed and touched by her strong spirit. If you are so inclined, please remember Stefanie and her beautiful boys in your prayers this weekend.


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the invitation Dave. My first Tea Party and it was so nice. I am originally from Canton, Ohio but retired to Florida 12 yrs ago. Will be enjoying Tea Party as often as possible and will chat more about my family,etc. next time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Needleme, Stephanie seems to really have a positive attitude. She is to be admired. Who is taking the boys? That must be really hard on them.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi to everyone on KP

Dave to me in the past fish was 2 hours out of the water and into the pan. As hubby always went and caught them. Nothing like fresh fish.

Pug.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - look at this website - maybe you can find the animal you want. you have to buy the pattern but it could save your hair from being pulled out in frustration.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


Thanks for this site. Several animals there I would like to make.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Please all Tea Party people, this KP member has just joined today and she is spreading spam advertising through out the KP postings. The KP member is *aatt00225*. She has posted 95 spams at this point of my alerting the Tea Party. I have sent a PM to administration of this fact. It is all about ugg boots. Please do not click on the blue advertisements in her postings -- you are liking going to get phishing in your emails if you do. I am just saying....please everyone, spammers are in full force at this time of year. Be safe everyone.


Thanks for alerting everybody, it was the middle of the night in London when it happened. Quite a few threads started by me were affected, I think the spammer must have gone for big threads like the Tea Parties. I reported him/her/it to Admin as well, I think the pestilential vermin is currently being expelled!

Our only defence against this kind of pond-life is to stick together and blow the whistle on them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hi to everyone on KP
> 
> Dave to me in the past fish was 2 hours out of the water and into the pan. As hubby always went and caught them. Nothing like fresh fish.
> 
> Pug.


I love fresh fish too, a fishmonger in my urban village brings it up from Hastings on the coast, nothing like getting the bay's castch within hours of it being landed. But I do love smoked salmon too, it's easy to prepare and adds great flavour to a dish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


Many congratulations! I'm sure young Hayden will get lots of lovely things to wear from his great grandmother!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning, Evening or whatever the case may be. I wanted to pop in to say "Hi" to all of my wonderful friends here at the The Tea Party. I thank you again Dave for getting us together again for another week. I haven't started reading any of the postings as of yet. I wanted to send my greetings first. I might fall asleep at the desk and it isn't pretty...LOL

I'm so late with everything this year. But I hope family members understand but they usually don't fly that way no matter what. They are use to me being the do all and get everything done and please the whole crew. So we shall see.
Sorry for complaining...HO HO HO.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm just going to type this in order to be second. lol
> 
> samn


Sam you are so funny. You make my day.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm sort of back. I can't be online for long stretches still, but I am getting better.
> 
> I can start my Yoga again this weekend, and I'm really happy about that. I really enjoy doing Yoga, as it calms me and relaxes me.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you that the injection is working along with the P.T. I know what you are going through and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 13th radiation treatment today. When she saw the Radiation Oncolgist on Tuesday he said everything looks good. We still don't know if she will need the other 5 treatments past the original 25. Brother's birthday is today.
> 
> I hope all goes well for your mom. My friend had to go through radiation and she is doing fine but it takes a lot out of you. She didn't have to have as many treatments as your mom. I feel so bad for your mom. She is in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you 5mmdpns on the heads up on the spammer.

Congrats Doris T. I'm very happy for you and the new addition to the family.

Love to you all in KP land


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Needleme, Stephanie seems to really have a positive attitude. She is to be admired. Who is taking the boys? That must be really hard on them.


Thank goodness they still have their dad who has been caring for mom and the boys, and Stefanie has a very close-knit group of sorority sisters and a wonderful family. I heard that some family members were going to move in with Dad and the boys. 
It has been terribly hard on the older boys because they understand what's happening. The little guys don't really understand yet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Morning, Evening or whatever the case may be. I wanted to pop in to say "Hi" to all of my wonderful friends here at the The Tea Party. I thank you again Dave for getting us together again for another week. I haven't started reading any of the postings as of yet. I wanted to send my greetings first. I might fall asleep at the desk and it isn't pretty...LOL
> 
> I'm so late with everything this year. But I hope family members understand but they usually don't fly that way no matter what. They are use to me being the do all and get everything done and please the whole crew. So we shall see.
> Sorry for complaining...HO HO HO.


Lovely to see you, hope your back is improving.

I have a simple system, any that I miss on the first pass, get New Year cards!

I can be even more inventive, sweets and candies are the traditional gift for Twelfth Night, much to the delight of a certain beamish youth!

If you've still missed somebody, Russian Christmas is 7th January. So time-keeping is just a matter of presentation, plus the ability to keep a straight face whilst brazening it out!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> Greetings. This only my second time here. Taking husband into Boston Sunday afternoon for early morning eye surgery on Monday. I HATE driving to Boston, also after we come home Mon afternoon we have to go back in Tues. A.m. For a check-up. Then my daughter arrives Tues night from the west coat on a 10p.m. Plane. So this weekend we'll be eating spaghetti, salad & tranquilizers. HA! But next week with Ayla here I'll make some of her favorites - brisket, latkes, chopped liver, then whatever she orders for Xmas eve dinner. She leaves again early Xmas morning to fly back west to be with her boyfriend & his family. Then another trip to eye hospital for 1 week follow-up.


Gosh! That's a busy schedule, I hope everything goes well, particularly the surgery, and that you do get a chance to rest for five minutes every now and then.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns, I hope I don't get sick, but it will be a long time before I get McDonald's again! I'm with you on homemade, but I have heard their coffee is good.


Their coffee is half-decent over here too, but they're still a last resort for me, far too impersonal for my liking.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> Hi I am new here it's was the Tea that got my attention
> then came the salmon recipe that made my fangs water
> then came the other stories I am amazed by the fact that there is a place where people can come together and just be themselves talk about their health issues their families and friends knitting projects that being worked on or finished
> best wishes to all of you Thank you and good nite


Welcome to the party, fresh meat dishes are always appreciated too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I had a sad evening. I went to the hospital to see one of my school moms (I am an elementary school principal) who is dying after an incredibly courageous three- year battle with cancer. She will be leaving four beautiful sons-- a seventeen year old, a twelve year old, a six year old and a four year old. I told her that we would take care of her babies, that she was a wonderful mother, and I thanked her for being part of my life. She told me to tell the others not to be sad-- that this was a day to rejoice. She said that every day that the Lord gives us is a day to be thankful for.
> I don't think she will last the weekend, but I was amazed and touched by her strong spirit. If you are so inclined, please remember Stefanie and her beautiful boys in your prayers this weekend.


How very sad, I'm sure her spirit and strength will be an enduring inspiration to all who know her.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Granny24 said:


> Thank you for the invitation Dave. My first Tea Party and it was so nice. I am originally from Canton, Ohio but retired to Florida 12 yrs ago. Will be enjoying Tea Party as often as possible and will chat more about my family,etc. next time.


Great to see you here, all are welcome to join in with news, ideas, patterns and receipts, hope you enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

HI all, we had a busy but good week here. my DM got her 3rd great grand baby on her birthday. she is in a nursing home and gets confused but remembered baby due near her birthday. Kept saying all she wanted was new baby to be born...she got the wish on her day. Keeping family tradition, she was born on her grannies birthday. 3 more babies due in next few months but in other countries, lots of knitting to do.

I made some banana, mixed fruit muffins for DM birthday, she loved them too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - look at this website - maybe you can find the animal you want. you have to buy the pattern but it could save your hair from being pulled out in frustration.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, I wanted to order every one of them! PayPal and I are on a first-name basis this year!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Please all Tea Party people, this KP member has just joined today and she is spreading spam advertising through out the KP postings. The KP member is *aatt00225*. She has posted 95 spams at this point of my alerting the Tea Party. I have sent a PM to administration of this fact. It is all about ugg boots. Please do not click on the blue advertisements in her postings -- you are liking going to get phishing in your emails if you do. I am just saying....please everyone, spammers are in full force at this time of year. Be safe everyone.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I had a very strange (to me) happening this morning as I logged in to the tea party. There were ten listings for the tea party going back to June. No new additions to them, either. So far I haven't received anything from the UGG person.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

I am going to try to make this today. Thanks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you who are welcoming new little persons into your lives!! What a wonderful Christmas present you have received. 
I have no grandchildren, just a very spoiled granddog and two grandcats. My daughter and husband wanted children, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I believe that all things happen, or don't happen for a reason.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde, it's great to have you back with us! It has been a very long haul for you. Glad you're feeling some relief from the pain.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, the smoked salmon receipt sounds absolutely decadent! We usually have a meal of fish on 12th night, so I see this in my near future.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi! This is my first time at the tea party and I've really enjoyed reading through all the entries and am looking forward to getting to know all of you better. The sun is just showing itself here in NYC and my 13 year old twins are still fast asleep as is their daddy. The 2 cats, Arlo and Ouzo woke me up calling for fresh food and water and are now keeping me company and peering at the monitor as tho' trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing. I've been a lurker at KP for many months now and only registered and started posting this past week. I can't believe how nice people are here and how comfortable and enjoyable it is to check it out during the day. It's especially fun to imagine all the goings on all over the earth and touch base with so many who are so far away and yet so close.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, the smoked salmon receipt sounds absolutely decadent! We usually have a meal of fish on 12th night, so I see this in my near future.


That's the point, it _sounds_ decadent, in fact it's made with low fat cheese and semi-skimmed (2% fat) milk, so it's actually virtuous!

Quick and tasty can be healthy, enjoy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


After 5mmdpns and I alerted Admin and requested action be taken, the offending posts were removed. Of course, by that time the automatic system had already sent out the emails notifying people of new posts, even though they no longer existed.

Dave


----------



## widgeon3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds so good.. off to buy smoked salmon in waitrose


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Greetings again from Southern California and thanks Dave for the great recipe, I just love salmon and my DH and I have it at least twice a week. Well, we have the Sant Ana winds blowing with lots of gusto. Behind our house there is a canyon and all its blessings are now in our pool which looks like a swamp....But having said that at least it is not as cold as it was last week and now I must run so I can get to my 5:00 am Pilates class.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> Hi! This is my first time at the tea party and I've really enjoyed reading through all the entries and am looking forward to getting to know all of you better. The sun is just showing itself here in NYC and my 13 year old twins are still fast asleep as is their daddy. The 2 cats, Arlo and Ouzo woke me up calling for fresh food and water and are now keeping me company and peering at the monitor as tho' trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing. I've been a lurker at KP for many months now and only registered and started posting this past week. I can't believe how nice people are here and how comfortable and enjoyable it is to check it out during the day. It's especially fun to imagine all the goings on all over the earth and touch base with so many who are so far away and yet so close.


Welcome to the party, hope you have fun joining in with all the chatter. It's a crisp sunny Winter's day in London too, we had a bit of sleet earlier, but it's lovely now.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

widgeon3 said:


> Sounds so good.. off to buy smoked salmon in waitrose


Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

After 5mmdpns and I alerted Admin and requested action be taken, the offending posts were removed. Of course, by that time the automatic system had already sent out the emails notifying people of new posts, even though they no longer existed.

Dave[/quote]

AAH, so that's how it worked! I often wonder why some people feel the need to destroy instead of create. We see it so often here in graffiti, broken windows and general havoc.


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

I am new to the list, and feel that we have a lot in common. I spend about 5 hours a day sitting in a position that allows me to live with the back pain. Luckily I can knit in this position, and at least feel that I am getting something done.

PT is wonderful, and without it, a lot of us would not be able to do what we do. Good for you to keep on truckin' and doing things when you can. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It's Saturday morning now in cottage country Ontario, Canada. I am busy knitting my last Christmas gift. Socks, fingerless gloves and a beanie for my brother-in-law. I'm spending Christmas at his place next weekend. He lives in the middle of 200 acres of bush and owns a lake an hour and a half north of here. He owns a lake - 50 acres - which isn't frozen yet, but there is 5 inches of snow everywhere. It will be so quiet and peaceful. We often see deer and the odd moose. Since it's been a mild winter so far - bear??? Have to go in by Argo - a big snowmobile that will convert to float on water. Today I am off to a Christmas party and tomorrow I am the reader at church. A quiet weekend. The recipe sounds really good Dave. And welcome back Maelinde.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> ...


Needleme, I'm glad I was able to make you smile! Our new kitten brings us lots of smiles and laughter. And sometimes a yell or two and a loud, "NO."


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme, thank you for sharing the information on Stefanie. I'll say a prayer for her and her family. It's hard to lose a mother and especially at this time of year. She has a wonderful attitude - I don't think I would under similar circumstances, but we never know.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> ...


Thanks, Dave! He already has. Mailed a huge box on Monday with a cocoon and matching hat, two blankets, one knitted, one crocheted, washcloths, bibs, a couple of extra hats, hat and booties to match an afghan I mailed for the baby shower, a couple of toys, etc. Also, included Christmas gifts for him and his 6-year-old brother. The 6-year-old told my DD (his Memaw) that "the baby is out of Mommy's tummy, but he can't talk yet." There are several more WIPs for Hayden!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> It's Saturday morning now in cottage country Ontario, Canada. I am busy knitting my last Christmas gift. Socks, fingerless gloves and a beanie for my brother-in-law. I'm spending Christmas at his place next weekend. He lives in the middle of 200 acres of bush and owns a lake an hour and a half north of here. He owns a lake - 50 acres - which isn't frozen yet, but there is 5 inches of snow everywhere. It will be so quiet and peaceful. We often see deer and the odd moose. Since it's been a mild winter so far - bear??? Have to go in by Argo - a big snowmobile that will convert to float on water. Today I am off to a Christmas party and tomorrow I am the reader at church. A quiet weekend. The recipe sounds really good Dave. And welcome back Maelinde.


This is so different from the life most of us live and it is very interesting.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Needleme, thank you for sharing the information on Stefanie. I'll say a prayer for her and her family. It's hard to lose a mother and especially at this time of year. She has a wonderful attitude - I don't think I would under similar circumstances, but we never know.


Thank you so much. She is a phenomenal lady and has been an inspiration to know.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yesterday I designed a _Fleur de Lis_ motif. Obviously, I had to see how it knitted up, so I slapped it onto a napkin ring. Anyone interested can find the charts at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49253-1.html

The napkin ring chart is at the bottom of the page.

Hope you like them
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


The spam has been removed by Admin. to my knowledge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got strange strange emails from KP today; they were all notifications of past Tea Party beginnings dating back in the summer. Did anyone else experience this? Was this due to the spam postings spoken of in today's postings?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> Hi! This is my first time at the tea party and I've really enjoyed reading through all the entries and am looking forward to getting to know all of you better. The sun is just showing itself here in NYC and my 13 year old twins are still fast asleep as is their daddy. The 2 cats, Arlo and Ouzo woke me up calling for fresh food and water and are now keeping me company and peering at the monitor as tho' trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing. I've been a lurker at KP for many months now and only registered and started posting this past week. I can't believe how nice people are here and how comfortable and enjoyable it is to check it out during the day. It's especially fun to imagine all the goings on all over the earth and touch base with so many who are so far away and yet so close.


Welcome, Laura! It will be fun to get to know you and see what your life is like in the Big City! You can share as much or as little as you wish. We have some extremely nice people at these Tea Parties. Fireball Dave is our host and he keeps us straight. LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> I got strange strange emails from KP today; they were all notifications of past Tea Party beginnings dating back in the summer. Did anyone else experience this? Was this due to the spam postings spoken of in today's postings?


Almost certainly, these have now been removed, but it was too late to stop the emails.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the smoked salmon receipt sounds absolutely decadent! We usually have a meal of fish on 12th night, so I see this in my near future.
> ...


I want to try your recipe, too, Dave. I've never bought smoked salmon - is it in the refrigerated section with things like bacon? When we were growing up, and my teen-age brother was hungry for a snack, he'd cook up some spaghetti and melt cream cheese on top. I've tried it once or twice and it's yummy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> I got strange strange emails from KP today; they were all notifications of past Tea Party beginnings dating back in the summer. Did anyone else experience this? Was this due to the spam postings spoken of in today's postings?


yup!! Thankfully at the Knitting Paradise, we all watch each other's backs and try not to let/have any offending stuff to one another happen. I had stopped posting on another knitting social network site because of the spam going on there and from the spam I would get all sorts of viruses and email scams. The admin. over there would not remove the spams.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

On another snowy note -- I was out shoveling snow and clearing off my outside steps/patios because of the snow that fell through the night. It is still snowing now. *sigh and grin* I did this all before I had my coffee too!! haha, it wont be the last time that I shovel today. Feed my birds that come to my feeders too. I also find that the small black oiled sunflower seeds are the best thing to sprinkle on your steps and walkways. It just cuts right into the ice and makes it for a safer walking excursion!! Of course the birds love it too!! haha, off to get another coffee. 
PS Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


It should be in with refrigerated fish, alongside smoked mackerel, ready to use prawns, crevettes and pre-cooked mussels etc. Ifyou're bying it pre-packed it will be sliced finely so you need only cut it into narrow strips and stir into the sauce at the very last minute.

I love it, I keep trying to persuade the gannets they don't really like it, not a chance!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yup, it is where I find mine!!! I really love it with cream cheese on a bagel!!! *sighs* Mine never make it to the soup/stew pot!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

GramaSue said:


> I am new to the list, and feel that we have a lot in common. I spend about 5 hours a day sitting in a position that allows me to live with the back pain. Luckily I can knit in this position, and at least feel that I am getting something done.
> 
> PT is wonderful, and without it, a lot of us would not be able to do what we do. Good for you to keep on truckin' and doing things when you can. I wish you a speedy recovery.


I sympathize with anyone who is suffering from back pain. My DH is one of you. He started shots in his spine to relieve the pain last summer, but it only helps for a week or so. Sometimes, not at all. So now they are using a different method -- killing the nerves. I don't think I could go through it, but he's desperate for relief. Tylenol and PT didn't help him.

GramaSue, it's great that you can still feel productive. Keep it up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning (Saturday morning here). I got as far as a head/ears and started on the neck with my little alpaca last night; s/he's in bits and pieces still, but I had a brainstorm about how to do the nose and avoid some sewing on of another piece (while my brain works to figure out how to avoid other sewing if I make another). I hope to have it done by tonight and get a picture posted tomorrow! Hopefully, I'll have some time today to think it out, as it's the last official day of the term (though it may be a "last minute rush" instead of a quiet day where everyone's finished up). We shall see!

I am looking forward to having some knitting time on my days off, though I'll be working off and on over the holiday as well. Right now, the cup of coffee is in front of me and I'm taking these few minutes to catch up on the forum and get my mind in order for the day's chores. I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Goodmorning all KP's Had our first snow this morning. It's still coming down lightly. very pretty but don't want anymore until late Wed. as family is flying out of here for Xmas with family in AZ. So glad to hear everyone who has been gone are back and doing great. Cheers for the new little ones who arrived before Xmas (ours won't be here until end of Jan). Prayers for those who are ill. Thanks Dave for the recipe. After logging on 7 pages into the chat, lots to cover. Sam, the knitted toy site artist is quite talented, her proportions are quite good. thank you. Probably won't be on again for a week or so as Mom has no wifi. but just one question, please, would someone make a list of the abreviations used like DH, DM, SIL, I really don't know what they mean, and get so confused sometimes. thanks and Merry Christmas to all. love you di


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, you asked for pictures. All I've seen so far of the new baby are either on Facebook or in my email (sent by mobile phone). There is a cute one of Mom, Dad, and Hayden. Does anyone know how I can transfer a picture from my email to the Tea Party forum? Dave? Anyone? My DD said to right click on the picture and Copy, but I've tried that and I don't see Copy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, you asked for pictures. All I've seen so far of the new baby are either on Facebook or in my email (sent by mobile phone). There is a cute one of Mom, Dad, and Hayden. Does anyone know how I can transfer a picture from my email to the Tea Party forum? Dave? Anyone? My DD said to right click on the picture and Copy, but I've tried that and I don't see Copy.


You have to highlight the picture with your mouse, then copy and paste to the Tea Party! Looking forward to seeing the picture!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, you asked for pictures. All I've seen so far of the new baby are either on Facebook or in my email (sent by mobile phone). There is a cute one of Mom, Dad, and Hayden. Does anyone know how I can transfer a picture from my email to the Tea Party forum? Dave? Anyone? My DD said to right click on the picture and Copy, but I've tried that and I don't see Copy.


You need to download the image and click on <save as> and save it as a JPEG file to your documents file, after that you can play with it just like any other image file.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

1artist said:


> Goodmorning all KP's Had our first snow this morning. It's still coming down lightly. very pretty but don't want anymore until late Wed. as family is flying out of here for Xmas with family in AZ. So glad to hear everyone who has been gone are back and doing great. Cheers for the new little ones who arrived before Xmas (ours won't be here until end of Jan). Prayers for those who are ill. Thanks Dave for the recipe. After logging on 7 pages into the chat, lots to cover. Sam, the knitted toy site artist is quite talented, her proportions are quite good. thank you. Probably won't be on again for a week or so as Mom has no wifi. but just one question, please, would someone make a list of the abreviations used like DH, DM, SIL, I really don't know what they mean, and get so confused sometimes. thanks and Merry Christmas to all. love you di


This is what the abbreviations mean to me:

DH = Darling, dear, or d**n husband
DM = same as above, but mother
SIL = son-in-law, but I guess it could mean sister-in-law, also

Years ago, when I first had a PC (personal computer), I printed out a multi-page list of computer acronyms, but I have no idea where it is. Maybe someone knows of a website that has such a list.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


Hi Doris,
I created a stuffed, felted toy for my Bengal kitten, Maxwell, when we first got him. We called it "the alligator" because it was long and had a big mouth, plus lids over the eyes.

Maxwell quickly outgrew the alligator, so my husband asked me to expand him. I added stubby little legs and a great big tail. Maxwell is almost 3 now, and he still wrestles with alligator and drags it over to his food bowl regularly. My husband thinks this is the best thing I ever made!

It's a bit after 9 a.m. here in Wisconsin. I'm currently taking a break from making one of the beaded, knit Christmas ornaments that was shared in KP. Hubby made me caramel tea. Mmm!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, you asked for pictures. All I've seen so far of the new baby are either on Facebook or in my email (sent by mobile phone). There is a cute one of Mom, Dad, and Hayden. Does anyone know how I can transfer a picture from my email to the Tea Party forum? Dave? Anyone? My DD said to right click on the picture and Copy, but I've tried that and I don't see Copy.
> ...


I'll give it a try, Dave. Thanks! Some days, I'm just computer illiterate. You'd never know I was once a computer programmer/systems analyst, but those were the days when we worked with huge mainframe computers and used remote terminals, no PCs then in our offices. Well, we had ONE, but I was scared to death of it. And things weren't user-friendly then, either. We had to know all the commands in order to get things working. Not easy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully, this will work. I'm trying to post a picture of our new great-grandson and his Mom and Dad.

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. After breakfast!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, YUM! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everyone sounds really busy. I guess it is that time of year. My DD got us McDonald's for supper. Have to admit, it wasn't very good. FF were way to salty. I don't know why I let her talk me into it. Whataburger and Sonic are much better. Basketball is finally starting. First game tonight. Not my Mavs, but I'll probably watch it anyway.


If I get the FF I always ask for no salt much better we don't do it often


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


hey, me too, i opened it before i realized the date, whats up with that? :?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great idea! i didn't know that the sunflower seeds would do that.


5mmdpns said:


> On another snowy note -- I was out shoveling snow and clearing off my outside steps/patios because of the snow that fell through the night. It is still snowing now. *sigh and grin* I did this all before I had my coffee too!! haha, it wont be the last time that I shovel today. Feed my birds that come to my feeders too. I also find that the small black oiled sunflower seeds are the best thing to sprinkle on your steps and walkways. It just cuts right into the ice and makes it for a safer walking excursion!! Of course the birds love it too!! haha, off to get another coffee.
> PS Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


But they were much simpler to use, I wonder if I can safely forget how to read punched tape yet? One never knows when things will come back into fashion.

On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!

Dasve


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> Hi! This is my first time at the tea party and I've really enjoyed reading through all the entries and am looking forward to getting to know all of you better. The sun is just showing itself here in NYC and my 13 year old twins are still fast asleep as is their daddy. The 2 cats, Arlo and Ouzo woke me up calling for fresh food and water and are now keeping me company and peering at the monitor as tho' trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing. I've been a lurker at KP for many months now and only registered and started posting this past week. I can't believe how nice people are here and how comfortable and enjoyable it is to check it out during the day. It's especially fun to imagine all the goings on all over the earth and touch base with so many who are so far away and yet so close.


so glad you joined us. i love the way you put it about reading things about everyone around the world. i have learned so much just from whats posted here. you never think about the different cultures and this is so enlightening. welcome ;-)


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Checking in at about 10:40 a.m. Saturday. I have finished 3 pairs of fingerless gloves for granddaughters and am working on a pink hat for great granddaughter. I had trouble with the first pattern frogged three times. I found another pattern and it is going much better. Decided to learn the 'magic loop' some other time and went straight to DPNs. 

My daughter-in-law is taking me a new LYS in her area. Can't wait. I visited the shops website. It looks great. I will definitely report.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> What a great idea! i didn't know that the sunflower seeds would do that.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I find that they work so much more effeciently than the ice melt stuff does. It also provides a black effect against the white snow, so you can see where to walk!! The small song bird seeds dont work for this, but I put it out anyways for the red poles to eat if they want.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

thank you for the translations they gave me a laugh. d


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow Maelinde,
You've been through a lot. Welcome back and enjoy your Yoga.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations Doris,
Enjoy him, but I'm sure you will! God Bless!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Doris. Just a note that my son was disabled by dislocated elbow that needed much surgery but left him with a lot of pain so that he could not work. Well, they deadened the nerves and he is back to work. It's wonderful. He has full use of his arm now. This is really important as he is a cabinet maker. Wish your DH the same success.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe I don't know the whole story but very likely the person who sent out the 95 spam messages did not know she was doing so. Computer's do strange things. Someone else may have tagged her with a virus. She likely will be very embarrassed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Maybe I don't know the whole story but very likely the person who sent out the 95 spam messages did not know she was doing so. Computer's do strange things. Someone else may have tagged her with a virus. She likely will be very embarrassed.


The spam was an advertisement for an ugg boot online store. The people who put out these spams are paid to do so. This was not a mistake. It goes on all year around but especially at Christmas time when "everyone" is shopping/buying for "everyone". Since these spams were all put out (ninety-five postings on KP) with in an hour of her joining KP as a member, I do not think that she will be embarrassed by this. This is her job and she knew exactly what she was doing. Sad but true. Spammers hit all the social networking sites such as KP. It is not only Knitting Paradise that gets hit by spammers. I am a member of other knitting social sites that also get hit by spammers. So far, Knitting Paradise has the administration people who will remove these postings. I dont go to the other sites much anymore because of the spam and resulting viruses I get into my computer when I had clicked on them. Just remember for everyones' safety -- not every person is a nice person even when we want them to be, and I still like to believe people are good people.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. It has been a while since I posted much but I always read as much as I can on the weekends and open up everymorning with my tea. Now that I have a breather I can just catch up and relax. The dishes are done, the beds made and the bathroom cleaned along with the laundry started so I can get dressed now and start my day. I had such a busy week at the shop. A wedding, a funeral and a job interview all that needed attention NOW. Isn't there a movie by that name? Anyway, it is all done and everyone was pleased and even tipped me. Now I can pay the rent on the shop. Also, I have been getting some yarn customers for those of you who remember that I started sell yarn a few months ago and helped me with a name for it. LYS works.
My little boy let me sleep in the AM so I am late with everything but I could care less. I am happy that I could make other people happy especially the bride.

Sad new from California to read. Much love and prayers to that mother dieing and he DH and boys. Congrats to new grandparents. I just love babies. Thanks again Dave for all you do for us. I appreciate your input. Everyone have a great weekend. I know I will. Conniesews


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My twin and I will be 70 tomorrow! Don't feel that old thank God. Dave your salmon dish sounds Delishis will try it for dinner tonight. KP has been a wonderful gift all year.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Doris! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome Southern Gal! I went to college in Virginia, so I got to know a bit about parts of the south, but never been to Arkansas. Hubby went hiking in the Ozarks and raves about it.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> Hi I am new here it's was the Tea that got my attention
> then came the salmon recipe that made my fangs water
> then came the other stories I am amazed by the fact that there is a place where people can come together and just be themselves talk about their health issues their families and friends knitting projects that being worked on or finished
> best wishes to all of you Thank you and good nite


welcome to our interesting group.

Madaline so glad to hear your back. Doris T congratulations on the new little one that i know you will spoil.
well i'm off now to finish up the last few wrist warmers i have to make for Christmas presents. unless some one else adds another person to the list.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Southern Gal, I thought cornbread and *buttermilk* was the true southern meal. I love buttermilk with a little salt sprinkled on top.



Southern Gal said:


> first, yeah, i am on pg 2....
> maelinde, good to hear from you, take care of yourself.
> we have been busy here today, dogs and i stayed outside till dark while bj vac. and shampooed the carpet in living room. necesary cause maddi doesn't always go ring the bells at the door to let us know she needs to take care of bussiness. but she is doing sooooo much better in her training. but i got chilled, so am enjoying a good hot cup of jasmine tea, my favorite.
> dave the salmon recipe sounds good. i love salmon.
> tonight just eating what ever is handy, i think i am going to have a glass of cornbread and milk, don't get more southern than that!will chime in later. everyone have a great weekend


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> I got strange strange emails from KP today; they were all notifications of past Tea Party beginnings dating back in the summer. Did anyone else experience this? Was this due to the spam postings spoken of in today's postings?


yes and yes


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> On another snowy note -- I was out shoveling snow and clearing off my outside steps/patios because of the snow that fell through the night. It is still snowing now. *sigh and grin* I did this all before I had my coffee too!! haha, it wont be the last time that I shovel today. Feed my birds that come to my feeders too. I also find that the small black oiled sunflower seeds are the best thing to sprinkle on your steps and walkways. It just cuts right into the ice and makes it for a safer walking excursion!! Of course the birds love it too!! haha, off to get another coffee.
> PS Good morning everyone!!!


I use the black seeds and this is useful to know, because I put them out at the back. Could help my steps.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, you asked for pictures. All I've seen so far of the new baby are either on Facebook or in my email (sent by mobile phone). There is a cute one of Mom, Dad, and Hayden. Does anyone know how I can transfer a picture from my email to the Tea Party forum? Dave? Anyone? My DD said to right click on the picture and Copy, but I've tried that and I don't see Copy.


I have not been able to copy it either. But it might enter a URL that can be copied and pasted and then produce a picture. But quite a bit more work than just seeing a picture there.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> Thank you for the welcome Southern Gal! I went to college in Virginia, so I got to know a bit about parts of the south, but never been to Arkansas. Hubby went hiking in the Ozarks and raves about it.


Where did you go to college? Quite a different culture I experienced, going from NYS.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recipe. Printed it out to save for later. I am scheduled for a 3 phase gum transplant. Didn't know they did such things. I can think of several things I would rather do instead. Soft, tasty food will be the order of the day.

Christmas gifts not near finished. Thought I would give "it's coming" cards this year. In the spirit of keeping Christmas all year, will send each family (different family member) a knitted gift around the 25th of each month. That should keep them guessing as to who is getting the gift. They can give me their "list" when they are all home for Christmas.

Christmas this year is bittersweet. Our oldest son - now 41 - will be deployed for a year in Feb. Can't tell me where he is going. He has requested fingerless gloves. HIS gift WILL be finished! Never will get used to deployments to anywhere. Knitting is my meditation, praying, crying time. 

For some reason, I did not get any mail from anyone last weekend. Really missed the tea party. Thanks for listening.


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

don't know what tagliatelle is....but happy to be invited...thanks!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> don't know what tagliatelle is....but happy to be invited...thanks!!


That's why I love google--it's a type of pasta.


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

thot as much but never heard that name before....sounds yummy!


----------



## mary w. wright (Jul 4, 2011)

Good afternoon, everyone!! (It's 12:55 in Georgia(USA).) Fireball Dave's Smoked Salmon Tagliatelle sounds yummy, but on this busy weekend I'll just have to relax after the workday with a cup of hot lemonade and feel it work its magic while I finish up a Christmas scarf. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> ...


I'm glad Maxwell likes his alligator. We haven't named Andie's toy yet. Isn't it strange that no one ever mentions getting a kitten a toy like that? It has solved a lot of the problems we were having with Andie, like running around the house like a crazed wild animal, biting and scratching ankles, using our legs for scratching posts, and on and on. Another thing she likes are chenille pipe cleaners. The shelter gave us a little baggie of them that I think were made by children. They're twisted as if wound around a pencil. She brings them to us and drops them at our feet like a dead mouse or something. That's our "gift."


----------



## Cabrini (Aug 19, 2011)

First time here. What a nice group of people


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi Doris. Just a note that my son was disabled by dislocated elbow that needed much surgery but left him with a lot of pain so that he could not work. Well, they deadened the nerves and he is back to work. It's wonderful. He has full use of his arm now. This is really important as he is a cabinet maker. Wish your DH the same success.


Thank you for that, Connie. It's scary for me (not him) because he has to sign a paper each time warning him that the treatment could cause him to become paralyzed. At this point, I don't think he cares.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just thought I would squeeze in to say Happy Christmas to all who take part in the tea party.....especially to you Dave who runs things like clockwork,all the best for 2012, this time next week I shall be in Leamington Spa,thoroughly spoiling my grandsons. Joan. :thumbup:


----------



## lindap (Dec 17, 2011)

I am new to the blogand have been reading it for a while.
I love a party too. It's 10:25 Saturday morning. What fun. I am working on several projects: a cardigan that I started in the spring and was going to wear on Christmas, oh well, next year. I do have to finish a felted hedge hog that I am making for a little buddy for Christmas. I have sold a lot of cowls at Pine Cone Gifts in Kingston, WA. Love making new things.
Enjoy the party everyone!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> don't know what tagliatelle is....but happy to be invited...thanks!!


They are a flat long noodle pasta. Not linguine or spagetti. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Laura3720 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the welcome Southern Gal! I went to college in Virginia, so I got to know a bit about parts of the south, but never been to Arkansas. Hubby went hiking in the Ozarks and raves about it.
> ...


That may have been true 50 years ago, but for the most part people in VA are no different than people in any other part of the country. I'm a Yankee, but find that Southern people are friendlier, more charming, and more tactful than Northerners. Also, there are more beautiful women and young girls than you might find elsewhere. Have you noticed how so many women from the Southern states win the Miss America pageants? Of course, I'm just expressing my experiences and opinions. Don't want to start a culture war!! And don't want to insult any Northerners!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> RED2nd said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


When we had our retriever and our eurasian dogs, the retriever loved her smurfs (she would 'mother' all 8 of them at once!) and the eruasian loved his frog. He only carried it around at times but did not become overly affectionate to it. The retriever would know where everyone of her smurf babies were. You would ask her to bring them and within 15 minutes she had collected all of them and brought them to you.
My mini schnauser loves some of her stuffed toys. When you ask her to bring you the various toys by name, she will bring you the one you asked for! puppy, rabbit, lion, weasel, ball, teddy bear, etc. 
My son's girlfriend has two cats and they have their individual stuffed toys too.
You can just give the cat's toy the name of what ever it is you knit for her! She doesnt mind at all. I think that just like a little child loves his/her teddy bear, so do the dogs and cats like their very own toy too!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully, I'll be successful this time.

Micah is 6 years old. Hayden was born yesterday so is just a couple of hours old in the picture.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good day to all! I think I have been on for one weekend a while back. My presents are all finished and in the mail. All my family live in other states and since we are staying home this year, they all had to be mailed. It is nice to just slow down for a bit. 
We have a beautiful, sunny day here in Kansas. Monday and Tuesday, winter comes in so we have shopped and stocked up in order to just stay in for a few days.
Our church is having a brunch tomorrow am followed by the Christmas program. My contribution is a couple of loaves of sweet bread that I shall make this afternoon.
My sincere hope is that all of you have an awesome holiday and eat wonder food. 
I enjoy reading all the posts here and hope to keep up this weekend with my presents all done.
tomilu


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I had a very strange (to me) happening this morning as I logged in to the tea party. There were ten listings for the tea party going back to June. No new additions to them, either. So far I haven't received anything from the UGG person.[/quote]

I had several old postings for tea party as well with no additions to them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

One more picture, of our GD Christina, her DH Nick, and baby Hayden. 

I think Nick needs a shave - guess becoming a new Dad doesn't leave much time for things like that.

You wouldn't know it, but Christina is a natural blonde. She received a bad haircut and somebody told her if she dyed her hair, it wouldn't show! ???


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

Right, Dave! I'm "brazening it out" myself on Jan 7th with a Ukrainian Dinner for a few close friends. Making Uke food takes a lot of time so I'll be cooking for several days. Hope it'll be worth it! I'm Canadian but my Dad came over from the old country when he was six (Ukraine). Mom was Polish. Ergo - Heinz me!
I'm new on here so just enjoying this free time. Thanks for your great work!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Good day to all! I think I have been on for one weekend a while back. My presents are all finished and in the mail. All my family live in other states and since we are staying home this year, they all had to be mailed. It is nice to just slow down for a bit.
> We have a beautiful, sunny day here in Kansas. Monday and Tuesday, winter comes in so we have shopped and stocked up in order to just stay in for a few days.
> Our church is having a brunch tomorrow am followed by the Christmas program. My contribution is a couple of loaves of sweet bread that I shall make this afternoon.
> My sincere hope is that all of you have an awesome holiday and eat wonder food.
> ...


Enjoy your church brunch, tomilu. Now that you've mentioned sweet bread, you know that you have to share the recipe, don't you? I think Sam made that rule. I know how you feel about getting everything mailed. Our family is spread out all over the USA; we mailed the last package yesterday so they'd arrive in time. Today I started my Christmas cooking. Want to give the neighbors a little something for taking care of things while we go on vacations. They are the best neighbors anyone could want.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Doris, what a beautiful family! I have no doubt that little one will be spoiled right along with big brother.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Laura3720 said:
> ...


What you say about differences it what I was referring to.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe. Printed it out to save for later. I am scheduled for a 3 phase gum transplant. Didn't know they did such things. I can think of several things I would rather do instead. Soft, tasty food will be the order of the day.
> 
> Christmas gifts not near finished. Thought I would give "it's coming" cards this year. In the spirit of keeping Christmas all year, will send each family (different family member) a knitted gift around the 25th of each month. That should keep them guessing as to who is getting the gift. They can give me their "list" when they are all home for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Engteacher, I hope your surgery won't cause much pain. I wish you success. Good luck to your son. I hope one day soon "deployment" will become an obsolete word. I am so tired of all these wars! Take care of yourself and try not to worry too much - I know it's hard.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Doris, what a beautiful family! I have no doubt that little one will be spoiled right along with big brother.


Oh, I'm sure of that! Christina was married before and so Nick is not Micah's Dad biologically, but he is a good Dad to Micah nonetheless. Hayden is his first child; his Grandma, whom we met at their wedding, thinks Nick would like "lots" of children. We'll see!! Christina had to have a C-section and may not want to repeat that.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

DorisT what a nice picture!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> DorisT what a nice picture!


Thanks, Sandy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> One more picture, of our GD Christina, her DH Nick, and baby Hayden.
> 
> I think Nick needs a shave - guess becoming a new Dad doesn't leave much time for things like that.
> 
> You wouldn't know it, but Christina is a natural blonde. She received a bad haircut and somebody told her if she dyed her hair, it wouldn't show! ???


Beautiful!! 
A lot of people are born blonde and as they get older, their hair gradually turns dark. As they get into the golden years, the hair color will go back to blonde. As Christina has dark brown eyebrows, it is natural for her hair to also be dark. I was born with black hair, and by two years old, it was a bleached blonde color. It has gotten darker now since I hit my 30's and now that I have hit 50, it is lightening again. Just the way hair behaves (or not!). Just one of the things that facinate me as a hairstylist!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

mucho congrats on that new little baby..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > One more picture, of our GD Christina, her DH Nick, and baby Hayden.
> ...


Christina and her twin sister Lesley have always been blondes; at one time they had hair that was almost white. The last few years they've changed the color off and on. I get so angry at them; some people would like nothing better than to be blonde, and they darken their hair. Can't figure out the GDs. Lesley is a blonde right now - but for how long?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratualtions. What a wonder Christmas this will be. 
Karen


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lived in Ayer Mass many years ago and it is surely a trek to Boston. Hope all goes well so the trips can be short, quick, and successful. I used to buy shoes at Cinderella of Boston and when I moved back to Pa, I thought that when the kids were grown, I'd go to Boston once a year, buy shoes, and enjoy a week end there. By the time the boys were grown, Cinderella had moved to Calif.. Woe is me !!!!!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> mucho congrats on that new little baby..


Thanks, dot, too bad I won't get to see him anytime soon except in pictures. He's in Idaho and I'm in Virginia. That's a good excuse to visit Idaho, isn't it?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucky and lovely family !!!!!!! I wish I could go back to having my babies again. But life goes on.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Lived in Ayer Mass many years ago and it is surely a trek to Boston. Hope all goes well so the trips can be short, quick, and successful. I used to buy shoes at Cinderella of Boston and when I moved back to Pa, I thought that when the kids were grown, I'd go to Boston once a year, buy shoes, and enjoy a week end there. By the time the boys were grown, Cinderella had moved to Calif.. Woe is me !!!!!!!!


We flew into Logan Airport back in September and I'm glad DD was driving. Whew! That traffic is terrific! Her husband was using his Iphone as a GPS and I thought they'd be ready for a divorce when they got home. Never heard so much yelling and hurt feelings from a couple who've been married for 30 years. LOL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Second post Sam 
Just wanted to know if you got the corrected Bicardi Rum Cake recipe. bake at 325 not 350! And test. 
I got a ? from Sandy in the Pacific NW, WA. She is going to bake it. Had a questions as to whether the 1/2 cup dark rum was split between the cake and glaze. I said no, on the original recipe-- 1/2 cup in the cake, okay with me, but 1/2 cup in the glaze was a little overpowering, in my opinion. I reduced it to 1/3 cup, per pencil correction on the recipe card, then to 1/4 cup. 
It is a great homemade gift. Thanks for checking in on that. 
Karen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I know what you mean about hair color--both my brother and son were light blonds as little boys but now both have dark hair. My own hair is getting darker (well, the part that isn't gray! lol) as I get older, too. My grandson has sort of gingery/dark blond hair now, but we'll see where that goes as he grows up. His mom (DD) was also a blond as a toddler but now has medium brown hair.

My alpaca now has two hind legs and his head is sewn on (yeah, I have decided it's a fella)...hoping to finish him up soon!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!

Dave, I think you're very witty, and I think you're raising a witty son! It must be hard to keep up with him! I especially like the last title.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!


Best laugh of the day, Dave! Thanks for that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sure that around here, DM stands for Dingy or Dotty or Ditzy Mother!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Doris T, it has been my experience that whether it be due to hormon changes, the day of the week, or a restless desire for a change, most women at one time or another through out their life, will go for a hair color change. Some change is dramatic and others are sutle. It has always been something for a woman to do and seems to be more acceptable for the woman to change her hair color than a guy to change his. Some thing to do with the box color ads on TV catering more to a woman than a guy? Guess we love our kids anyways!! Now then Dave is the exception with his hair color!! Dave, your letters could be FBD -- FireBall Dave!! you are a darling to be so nice of a host!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Doris T, it has been my experience that whether it be due to hormon changes, the day of the week, or a restless desire for a change, most women at one time or another through out their life, will go for a hair color change. Some change is dramatic and others are sutle. It has always been something for a woman to do and seems to be more acceptable for the woman to change her hair color than a guy to change his. Some thing to do with the box color ads on TV catering more to a woman than a guy? Guess we love our kids anyways!! Now then Dave is the exception with his hair color!! Dave, your letters could be FBD -- FireBall Dave!! you are a darling to be so nice of a host!!


I started to go gray early, but just have not felt the need to make changes. Sometimes someone who does not know me well will recognize me by the copious white hair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks - will pay attention.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I started to go gray early, but just have not felt the need to make changes. Sometimes someone who does not know me well will recognize me by the copious white hair.


I did "wash out the gray" for a while, but now I'm in the process of letting it go natural to see how I like it...it's probably 30-40% gray now (I have a big patch DD calls my "skunk stripe" in the back, lol). I've had gray hairs since I was 17--runs in the family--but at 25 I didn't want it to show. Now, I'm fast reaching the point where I don't care. On a funny note--not long ago, a young girl asked me how I got it "frosted so cool like that." I just smiled and said, "Genetics!" :XD:


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just thought I would pop in and wish you merry Christmas and all that jazz. 

Also to Dave for hosting and to Sam for co-hosting and to the rest of you. Thank you Be good to yourselves

Pug


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too siousann -

sam

think i will buy a few at a time.



siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - look at this website - maybe you can find the animal you want. you have to buy the pattern but it could save your hair from being pulled out in frustration.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

laura 3720 - welcome to the tea party -- we love getting new members - 

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> and now I must run so I can get to my 5:00 am Pilates class.


that time isn't even on my alarm clock - i couldn't even open my eyes at the time much less do pilates.

sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, but by 8:00 pm I am fast asleep!


thewren said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > and now I must run so I can get to my 5:00 am Pilates class.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> thot as much but never heard that name before....sounds yummy!


Tagliatelle is a flat ribbon pasta, said to have been inspired by the box plaits of the hair of Catherine de Medici. Do look out for the black version, it contains squid ink and absolutely delicious with seafood sauces, you can usually find it in specialist Italian delis.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

DorisTDave[/quote said:


> When we were growing up, and my teen-age brother was hungry for a snack, he'd cook up some spaghetti and melt cream cheese on top. I've tried it once or twice and it's yummy!


doris - i am going to try this this afternoon for lunch - i love cream cheese.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RED2
I created a stuffed said:


> red2 - would love to see a picture of maxwell and his alligator -
> 
> are you new to the tea party or have i just missed your other posts - regardless - welcome to the tea party - hope to hear from you often
> 
> sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> DorisTDave[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > When we were growing up, and my teen-age brother was hungry for a snack, he'd cook up some spaghetti and melt cream cheese on top. I've tried it once or twice and it's yummy!
> ...


Cream cheese is really versatile Sam, add a few herbs and a little milk to 'slacken' the sauce and you've got a meal. It also works with some lightly fried lardons or snipped streaky bacon, it's a very versatile base.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well I got onto the wrong page today but I did want to share this joke with you so I will repeat it.

WHAT NATIONALITY IS SANTA CLAUSE?????










NORTH POLISH


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

For starters yesterday was lefsa making day (see tea party week end 12/2-4) with my cousin but before starting we took a break and went to our local Norwegian deli, gift and yarn shop. It has been there for 90 years, same building, same counters--quaint.

As we walked the block or two to get to the store, this is the busy season, of course, we passed many shoppers with their brown paper bags bulging with good food, you could smell the lutefisk. The first thing we did as we struggled through the crowd was to get our number in the food department. All the baked delicacies were in the freezer case made from as far away as Iowa and Wisconsin as well as locally, then you pass the special candies, okay there's some Swedish stuff in there too, as well as Danish and Finnish. I headed to the cheese counter to see if they still had Nøkkelost and if any new cheeses had been added. There were about 15 or so numbers ahead of us but we waited only about 20 minutes--a full crew was working today and the place was packed but there is so much to look at that the waiting is no problem. My number came up F99. I had to pass up the blood sausage, Krub, headcheese, Rola Polsa and especially the spekekjott these were way too expensive and I wasn't entertaining any Norwegians this year. Spekekjott (dried leg of lamb) makes a very nice festive table. Instead I ordered the finely sliced dried beef, I don't get lutefisk unless I plan to make it the next day and I have guests who actually eat it. I got my cheese they cut about an inch of the Nøkkelost (it's very pricey) and 1.5 pounds of the Jarlberg, got a tube of salmon roe, a jar of lingonberry concentrated juice, (love this stuff even if it is Swedish) and some marzipan bars. Looked at and admired many other things in the cases like the Swedish sausage which is made with mashed potatoes and really good fried and sliced for a quick "supper". Their split pea soup with ham hocks and other wonderful soups but I can make those myself. Passed on the flat bread and hard tack would get those later. The bill still came to $50 and I only had a hand full of items but it is soo worth it.

Then.....we shopped the gift part of the store. The jewelry was wonderful as usual but not in the budget so then we ohhahh the crystal and porcelain area looked at the hand thrown pottery and all the ethnic stuff from the different countries (Scandinavians do have a sense of humor), checked out the linens, books and then cards and CDs. I ended up getting hearts & pines stickers to put on the cards, whew wasn't tempted too much.

Then we went next door to the knitting and crafts shop--this is the newest expansion, about 30 years ago. They have classes here as well as everything needed for knitting, crocheting, tatting, hardanger, embroidery, etc, etc, as well as the latest imported hand made sweaters, wool jackets, hats, scarves and mittens. In the window they had a very pretty cape that was made from machine knit and the edges surged to give a ruffly look in a gorgeous deep magenta color. We went in and I immediately found a cape with a hood made in the traditional Norwegian style used in making sweaters with pewter fasteners. This cape was wonderful you can "have you cake and wear it too"!!! I asked the ladies (they are always ladies) if they had a pattern for the cape they conferred with each other but with great feeling apologized that a pattern was not yet available. Then we strolled over to the class room and looked at some of the latest projects and picked up a class schedule.....something for the new year.

Now this is my idea of shopping. God Jul!

Judy

here's the lefsa recipe for those who missed it:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My twin and I will be 70 tomorrow! Don't feel that old thank God. Dave your salmon dish sounds Delishis will try it for dinner tonight. KP has been a wonderful gift all year.


happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday to sassafras and twin
happy birthday to you

sam

and many more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cabrini said:


> First time here. What a nice group of people


welcome cabrini - you have just joined a great bunch of knitters - join in often with anything that floats your boat.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> whojaexpect said:
> 
> 
> > thot as much but never heard that name before....sounds yummy!
> ...


Thanks for a great recipe Dave. I will try it. I had to google Tagilatelle, first time seeing it, but I think we have the same thing here they just call it something else like homemade pasta.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lindap - welcome to the tea party - we will look forward to hearing from you often

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - lovely - don't you just want to reach out and snuggle the little baby - i love babies - when ayden was a baby i used to sit and rock him for hours - avery i rocked for short times - he didn't like long rockings.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Needleme, for expressing the concern for your students and their lovely mom. Prayers offered now. Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - yes - i got the corrected recipe - haven't tried it yet - need rum. it's the one thing my daughter will not buy for me when she goes grocery shopping so guess i will have to get it myself - i just don't like shopping very much.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!
> 
> Dave, I think you're very witty, and I think you're raising a witty son! It must be hard to keep up with him! I especially like the last title.


It won't be long before young Hayden will be trying such things out for himself. At the moment *D*evious *S*on has realised the proximity of Christmas and has decided it would be _politik_ to be a *D*evoted *S*on, lest he be a *D*isappointed *S*on in a week's time. He's sitting polishing the silver like any other good and *D*utiful *S*on at this time of year!

Dave


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Doris T, it has been my experience that whether it be due to hormon changes, the day of the week, or a restless desire for a change, most women at one time or another through out their life, will go for a hair color change. Some change is dramatic and others are sutle. It has always been something for a woman to do and seems to be more acceptable for the woman to change her hair color than a guy to change his. Some thing to do with the box color ads on TV catering more to a woman than a guy? Guess we love our kids anyways!! Now then Dave is the exception with his hair color!! Dave, your letters could be FBD -- FireBall Dave!! you are a darling to be so nice of a host!!


I have been gradually going grey and don't feel the need to color my hair, tho many of my friends do. I am always envious of women I see who have those beautiful heads of silver-grey or full-on white hair. So beautiful!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My twin and I will be 70 tomorrow! Don't feel that old thank God. Dave your salmon dish sounds Delishis will try it for dinner tonight. KP has been a wonderful gift all year.


Have a great day tomorrow, many happy returns!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lindap said:


> I am new to the blogand have been reading it for a while.
> I love a party too. It's 10:25 Saturday morning. What fun. I am working on several projects: a cardigan that I started in the spring and was going to wear on Christmas, oh well, next year. I do have to finish a felted hedge hog that I am making for a little buddy for Christmas. I have sold a lot of cowls at Pine Cone Gifts in Kingston, WA. Love making new things.
> Enjoy the party everyone!


Welcome to the Tea Party, that little lot should keep you busy for a while, do post some pics of your handiwork!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> Right, Dave! I'm "brazening it out" myself on Jan 7th with a Ukrainian Dinner for a few close friends. Making Uke food takes a lot of time so I'll be cooking for several days. Hope it'll be worth it! I'm Canadian but my Dad came over from the old country when he was six (Ukraine). Mom was Polish. Ergo - Heinz me!
> I'm new on here so just enjoying this free time. Thanks for your great work!


I love Eastern European food and Ukraine is right on the edge with so many cultural influences. It'd be great if you'd post a couple of receipts so we can all have a go.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Edith


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> whojaexpect said:
> 
> 
> > thot as much but never heard that name before....sounds yummy!
> ...


Hey, Dave, I have an ancestor who was an apothecary to Catherine de Medici!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Doris T, it has been my experience that whether it be due to hormon changes, the day of the week, or a restless desire for a change, most women at one time or another through out their life, will go for a hair color change. Some change is dramatic and others are sutle. It has always been something for a woman to do and seems to be more acceptable for the woman to change her hair color than a guy to change his. Some thing to do with the box color ads on TV catering more to a woman than a guy? Guess we love our kids anyways!! Now then Dave is the exception with his hair color!! Dave, your letters could be FBD -- FireBall Dave!! you are a darling to be so nice of a host!!
> ...


I intend to grow old disgracefully. I like bright and cheerful colours, I think the hair dye companies are missing a trick, the photos on boxes are off-putting for some men. But I leave it all to my colourist, I reckon it's worth getting it done by a professional.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

She and the boys are at the top of my prayer list. Bless you for comforting her. Edith


Needleme said:


> I had a sad evening. I went to the hospital to see one of my school moms (I am an elementary school principal) who is dying after an incredibly courageous three- year battle with cancer. She will be leaving four beautiful sons-- a seventeen year old, a twelve year old, a six year old and a four year old. I told her that we would take care of her babies, that she was a wonderful mother, and I thanked her for being part of my life. She told me to tell the others not to be sad-- that this was a day to rejoice. She said that every day that the Lord gives us is a day to be thankful for.
> I don't think she will last the weekend, but I was amazed and touched by her strong spirit. If you are so inclined, please remember Stefanie and her beautiful boys in your prayers this weekend.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We got a nice surprise about 2:30 this afternoon my nephew Joshua came for a visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to explain something here - to those who have thanked me for cohosting i really am not. i did it once when dave needed to be gone for some "adult shnanigans" - is that spelled right? so now i am just a regular participant. dave is our host for which we are all thankful - he keeps us on the straight and narrow and feeds us with great receipts.

sam


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I got strange strange emails from KP today; they were all notifications of past Tea Party beginnings dating back in the summer. Did anyone else experience this? Was this due to the spam postings spoken of in today's postings?
> ...


Me too. BarbaraSD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for about fifteen years i tinted my hair, beard and eyebrows blond - then it got to be too much trouble so i just let it go natural. just wish my beard would go totally white.

it is not true that blondes have more fun.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - lovely - don't you just want to reach out and snuggle the little baby - i love babies - when ayden was a baby i used to sit and rock him for hours - avery i rocked for short times - he didn't like long rockings.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm afraid I have to console myself with rocking my kitten and singing lullabies to her. And don't think she doesn't enjoy the attention. You should see the affectionate looks I get. Most of my grandchildren grew up in other parts of the U.S. and other countries so I missed out on a lot of grandmotherly things. But I talk to every baby I see in grocery stores, etc. I saw one little boy the other day - he was 5 months old. He smiled the cutest smile and cooed to me; I almost cried, he was so sweet. Probably thought I was his Grandma; we all tend to look alike. LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!
> ...


Dave, isn't it strange how kids of any age can suddenly become beatific as Christmas approaches?

My older son used to get so nervous over the whole thing, wondering if he had been good enough all year for Santa to leave any toys. He wouldn't be able to sleep on Christmas Eve. We finally had to ask the pediatritian (don't have a dictionary handy to check the spelling) for a mild sleeping pill for him so we could get some sleep.

Will Tommy be joining his family for the holidays?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Please all Tea Party people, this KP member has just joined today and she is spreading spam advertising through out the KP postings. The KP member is *aatt00225*. She has posted 95 spams at this point of my alerting the Tea Party. I have sent a PM to administration of this fact. It is all about ugg boots. Please do not click on the blue advertisements in her postings -- you are liking going to get phishing in your emails if you do. I am just saying....please everyone, spammers are in full force at this time of year. Be safe everyone.


Thank you so much for informing us. How sad that someone would try to take advantage of kpers when they are (supposedly) one of them.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bit late to be joining the tea party. It is Sunday morning in cloudy and cool Sydney, Australia. Most peculiar weather for early summer! Thanks Dave for the great salmon recipe. Guess what we are having for Sunday night dinner? Just wanted to wish everyone on KP a happy Christmas. Enjoy the festivities!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We got a nice surprise about 2:30 this afternoon my nephew Joshua came for a visit.


Lisa, a couple of pages ago you mentioned that your brother ate a 20-ounce steak. We were eating in a restaurant near Denali National Park in Alaska once and they served a 24-ounce steak to a customer. The waitress told us about it so on the way out we purposely went by his table to get a look at it. Biggest steak we had ever seen. So I can imagine what a 20-ounce one must look like. It turned out he was a very famous musher who had won the Iditarod a couple of times. Can't remember his name, but we saw him practicing with his team of huskies another day. They just put rubber tires on their sleds in the summer time.

Just googled for his name; it is Jeff King.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

DorisT
Our church is having a brunch tomorrow am followed by the Christmas program. My contribution is a couple of loaves of sweet bread that I shall make this afternoon.
tomilu[/quote said:


> Enjoy your church brunch, tomilu. Now that you've mentioned sweet bread, you know that you have to share the recipe, don't you? I think Sam made that rule. I know how you feel about getting everything mailed. Our family is spread out all over the USA; we mailed the last package yesterday so they'd arrive in time. Today I started my Christmas cooking. Want to give the neighbors a little something for taking care of things while we go on vacations. They are the best neighbors anyone could want.


Here it is, Doris and all; not a really sweet sweet bread, but very good.

Banana Bread
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 t. baking powder
1t. baking soda
1/8 t. salt
1/4 cup sugar
2 T. butter, melted
4 medium-sized very ripe bananas, peeled and mashed
1 large egg, slightly beaten
Cooking spray

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Lightly spoon flours into dry measuring cups; level with knife. Combine flours and next 3 ingredients in a large bowl. Combine sugar and next three ingredients; add to flour mixture, stirring until just moist.
3. Pour batter into 8x4 inch loaf pan coated with cooking spray (I used butter). Bake at 350 for 50 to 55 min. Cool in pan for 10 min, remove from pan and finish cooling.


----------



## knitgrams (Jan 31, 2011)

That sounds wonderful!!! Thank you for posting!! Not sure what kind of pasta Tagliatelle is but will find out! Thanks again!



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Tomilu; I bought too many bananas on my last shopping trip so I'll be able to use your recipe this coming week.


----------



## knitgrams (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are really cute, Sam!



thewren said:


> sorlenna - look at this website - maybe you can find the animal you want. you have to buy the pattern but it could save your hair from being pulled out in frustration.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knitgrams said:


> Those are really cute, Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It was interesting to hear that you can find dried beef in what sounds like a marvelous shop. In TX, the only way we can get it (at least in our area) is in a jar and it is soooo salty. You have to rinse it for awhile before using it, but it is nothing like the kind we used to buy at the deli counter in our meat market & have it sliced. Other than food, I have finished all my knitting projects/gifts for Christmas and have almost the second sock finished that I'm knitting for myself. I knit socks using the Magic Loop and love knitting them that way. I just could not handle all those dpns anymore. Next week, I'm planning on making a Fudge Scotch Ring candy and some Penuche fudge. I have made the previous recipe before and it is ohh so good. I will share it now. (It's another "oldy", but "goody".)
1 6oz. pkg. (1 cup) Nestles semi-sweet chocolate morsels
1 6oz. pkg. (1 cup) nestles butterscotch morsels
1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 cup coarsely chopped walnuts (buy enough walnuts for TWO cups as you will need them later)
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1 cup walnut HALVES

1. Mlt chocolate & butterscotch morsels with sweetened condensed mil in top of double boiler over HOT (NOT boiling water). Stir occasionally until morsels melt & mixture begins to thicken. Remove from heat; add chopped walnuts & vanilla. Blend well. Chill for 1 hour until mixture thickens. Line botton of 9 inch pir pan with a 12" square of foil. Place 3/4 cup walnut halves in bottom of pan, forming a 2inch wide flat ring.
2. Spoon chocolate mixture in small mounds on top of walnuts to form ring. Decorate with remaining walnuts.
3. Chill in refrigerator until firm enough to slice. Cut into 1/2 inch slices. 
Makes about 36 slices.


----------



## knitgrams (Jan 31, 2011)

They are beautiful, Doris!!



DorisT said:


> Hopefully, I'll be successful this time.
> 
> Micah is 6 years old. Hayden was born yesterday so is just a couple of hours old in the picture.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > whojaexpect said:
> ...


How exciting! She was a fascinating woman, intelligent and well-educated as well as her striking looks. Her apothecary would have had a lot of contact with her, she was interested in all things and herbs and science was one of her pet subjects, as _The Diary_ with its famous entry proves.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> for about fifteen years i tinted my hair, beard and eyebrows blond - then it got to be too much trouble so i just let it go natural. just wish my beard would go totally white.
> 
> it is not true that blondes have more fun.
> 
> sam


I used to color my hair when I was in my 40s to hide a little gray. I used one of those rinses that wash out after a couple of shampoos. Now that I look back I don't think it looked very good - too dark for my coloring. So I'm as natural as they come. My hairdresser has always cautioned me against coloring it. She thinks it looks great as it is and since she'd make lots of money if I did color it, I've taken her advice.

Sam, your hair and beard look fine - be proud of the grey!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to explain something here - to those who have thanked me for cohosting i really am not. i did it once when dave needed to be gone for some "adult shnanigans" - is that spelled right? so now i am just a regular participant. dave is our host for which we are all thankful - he keeps us on the straight and narrow and feeds us with great receipts.
> 
> sam


We all love you for being you, Sam!! your cohosting skills were great when Dave was off doing his things that needed doing!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Wow! That's interesting! Is there anything you don't know? Are you referring to the Dairy Diary or a book entitled The Diary? Wasn't she married to one of the French kings named Henry? My ancestor was French.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knitgrams said:


> They are beautiful, Doris!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Elizabeth!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

[
Thanks for alerting everybody, it was the middle of the night in London when it happened. Quite a few threads started by me were affected, I think the spammer must have gone for big threads like the Tea Parties. I reported him/her/it to Admin as well, I think the pestilential vermin is currently being expelled!

Our only defence against this kind of pond-life is to stick together and blow the whistle on them!

Dave[/quote]

I wondered what was going on with the older postings, checked the calendar to see if April was here already. Never thought about spammers, but will iin future.
Thanks for hosting again Dave and co-host Sam. Wish I could try the Salmon recipe but fresh salmon is hard to come-by here in mid-west, smoked is a luxury. Really like my fresh water fish when I could go fishing, golly how I miss those days. Oh well.....Della

Thanks for the heads up! I had a very strange (to me) happening this morning as I logged in to the tea party. There were ten listings for the tea party going back to June. No new additions to them, either. So far I haven't received anything from the UGG person.[/quote]


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> It was interesting to hear that you can find dried beef in what sounds like a marvelous shop. In TX, the only way we can get it (at least in our area) is in a jar and it is soooo salty. You have to rinse it for awhile before using it, but it is nothing like the kind we used to buy at the deli counter in our meat market & have it sliced. Other than food, I have finished all my knitting projects/gifts for Christmas and have almost the second sock finished that I'm knitting for myself. I knit socks using the Magic Loop and love knitting them that way. I just could not handle all those dpns anymore. Next week, I'm planning on making a Fudge Scotch Ring candy and some Penuche fudge. I have made the previous recipe before and it is ohh so good. I will share it now. (It's another "oldy", but "goody".)
> 1 6oz. pkg. (1 cup) Nestles semi-sweet chocolate morsels
> 1 6oz. pkg. (1 cup) nestles butterscotch morsels
> 1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk
> ...


Ooh, yummy! Will have to try that one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, Dave! This sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Pilates at 5 AM? You are one gutzy lady. Edith


patocenizo said:


> Greetings again from Southern California and thanks Dave for the great recipe, I just love salmon and my DH and I have it at least twice a week. Well, we have the Sant Ana winds blowing with lots of gusto. Behind our house there is a canyon and all its blessings are now in our pool which looks like a swamp....But having said that at least it is not as cold as it was last week and now I must run so I can get to my 5:00 am Pilates class.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


_The Lad_ is actually very good all year round, I have no complaints, he even tidies his room!

We're still not sure whether Tommy will go off to see his parents, currently in the Far East, it's a long way to fly for a long weekend. He's welcome to stay with us, but we aren't going to influence him either way. He's very pragmatic about these things, he doesn't like fuss, just a nice regular routine, so I expect he'll stay in England and catch up with his parents next time they're in Europe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Catherine de Medici kept a diary, it's contents were most interesting.

I don't know everything, but I've read a book or two.

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


Congratulations Doris, pretty big thing having great grand children. I want to say well done, but some doesn't seem right.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> Laura3720 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the welcome Southern Gal! I went to college in Virginia, so I got to know a bit about parts of the south, but never been to Arkansas. Hubby went hiking in the Ozarks and raves about it.
> ...


I went to the sister school of the University of VA. It was called Mary Washington College, but it's now a University in its own right. It's in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to explain something here - to those who have thanked me for cohosting i really am not. i did it once when dave needed to be gone for some "adult shnanigans" - is that spelled right? so now i am just a regular participant. dave is our host for which we are all thankful - he keeps us on the straight and narrow and feeds us with great receipts.
> ...


I ditto that Sam, you add so many interesting thoughts here. And Dave does need to sleep while we keep yammering on this side of the world. It should be about 1:15 am in London right about now. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> ...


I agree with sunnybutterfly, congratulations or whatever says we are happy for you. My son never married so I have no grand children but my mother was a great grandmother in her late 50's. I have a little present for you, we are after all knitters after all. Here is a pattern for new babies with a seasonal twist. (sorry I had to delete it, against the rules?) I don't have a web address, sorry. Here is the free pattern from Better Homes & Gardens: http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/kidswear/candy-cane-striped-knit-infant-cap-and-mittens/


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone just stopped in to say hi and thanks again for having me here.
take care of yourselves and happy knitting and cooking


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns, I hope I don't get sick, but it will be a long time before I get McDonald's again! I'm with you on homemade, but I have heard their coffee is good.
> ...


Most Macca coffee is drinkable but I have a thing for their choc sundaes. Can't stand their burgers but love a choc sundae.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ask4j and 5mmdpns - i really enjoy being on here - 

by the way - i had the spaghetti and cream cheese tonight - could have used a bit more milk but it was wonderful - will have it again - maybe tomorrow - lol.

sam


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Bit late to be joining the tea party. It is Sunday morning in cloudy and cool Sydney, Australia. Most peculiar weather for early summer! Thanks Dave for the great salmon recipe. Guess what we are having for Sunday night dinner? Just wanted to wish everyone on KP a happy Christmas. Enjoy the festivities!


Me too from hot, humid and at the moment uncomfortable Melbourne. We seem to be having your weather!! Cool change coming, bring it on.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to know more about the hike in the ozarks never been there how was it


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

unless you finish it off tonight happy eating


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

alright break out with more recipes we'll have a cook out
and virtual bbq


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> After 5mmdpns and I alerted Admin and requested action be taken, the offending posts were removed. Of course, by that time the automatic system had already sent out the emails notifying people of new posts, even though they no longer existed.
> 
> Dave


AAH, so that's how it worked! I often wonder why some people feel the need to destroy instead of create. We see it so often here in graffiti, broken windows and general havoc.[/quote]
I have asked myself that question over and over. Some people I guess just need to lash out in any way they can. I try to understand, but as I get older I am much less forgiving. I think most people know they are doing the wrong thing, and have a responsibility to look into whatever it is that makes them so angry and destructive because they probably don't want to be like that. Or maybe its just easier to blame everyone and everything else. I'll just step down from my soapbox now.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow I did not think anyone would see that I took it down just as quickly as I posted it that is the only law I know of it's one law that I live by everyday..I too am getting older and have seen how my homeland has been destroyed..When summer get's here again I will be half a century old Like you never thought I would to see the day when corruption wins 
take care and I am glad you saw what I wrote


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> nicho said:
> 
> 
> > Bit late to be joining the tea party. It is Sunday morning in cloudy and cool Sydney, Australia. Most peculiar weather for early summer! Thanks Dave for the great salmon recipe. Guess what we are having for Sunday night dinner? Just wanted to wish everyone on KP a happy Christmas. Enjoy the festivities!
> ...


It's never too late to join the tea party--the last one ran through Thursday, we all enjoy it so much. Both of you are east coast Australia so it should be about 11:45 am tomorrow or Sunday. Not too many realize that Australia is just about as large, land wise, as the lower 48 states in the US, with 3 times zones. My Aussie friend who has lived here most of her life has enlightened me--she goes "home", which will always be home for her, about once every year or two. She is still working a full time job and has so far no plans to retire. At one time she too was an avid knitter and I have been trying to get her back to knitting since it has changed so much with all the nice yarns that are available. We need to hear more from Australia.....


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Well,I had sense enough to bake two loaves of the Banana bread; hubby ate two pieces and proclaimed it fit to eat, lol. So when the Orange bread is cool,he can sample that one.
tomilu


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Good ole Sidney Australia I am from Arizona Desert country
hope your friend gets back into knitting don't give up maybe the cold weather will get her back into it


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

dinner time I'm also house broken


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Very cute Dave. As an Aussie I have a chuckle about DH because it actually means something quite insulting here. Tho for some husbands, it may be entirely appropriate.
!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

at least your fish doesn't come from the gulf of mexico


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> RED2nd said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Because it's silly season here with the regards to television programming, and because I couldn't face another Carols by Candlelight type of show, the other night I dragged out my Seachange DVDs and have been delighting in watching them. Do any other Aussies on line remember this series? I had forgotten how whimsical and moving it was but also lol funny and very human.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

C


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Ask4j, glad to be welcomed here. Yep Australia is quite large and not only 3 different time zones but of course many different weather types from Tropical down to bloody cold (commonly call Tasmania). I am in Melbourne with cold winters, hot as anything summers, and lovely inbetween spring/autumn which are my favourites. Lately the summers have been very humid which I personally find very trying because it seriously messes with my hair. Australia sits somewhere between England and America in social style. We are very English about most things and Daves recipes don't need any translations, but our history of settling is very similar to Americas. America just needs to use the metric system and all knitting problems will be solves excepting that in crochet your DCs are our trebles, and your trebles are our D Trebles so if you could just change that we would greatly appreciate it. Lol.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Laura3720 said:
> ...


I went to W&M. our minister's daughter went to Mary Washington I think, when it still was, in the dark ages.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Laura3720 said:
> ...


In the past I've visited in Sparta, but have not been in years. And now that friend has moved into a retirement community in Richmond.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy knitting pretty but a lot of work more than I care to knit
take pictures when your done


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Thanks Ask4j, glad to be welcomed here. Yep Australia is quite large and not only 3 different time zones but of course many different weather types from Tropical down to bloody cold (commonly call Tasmania). I am in Melbourne with cold winters, hot as anything summers, and lovely inbetween spring/autumn which are my favourites. Lately the summers have been very humid which I personally find very trying because it seriously messes with my hair. Australia sits somewhere between England and America in social style. We are very English about most things and Daves recipes don't need any translations, but our history of settling is very similar to Americas. America just needs to use the metric system and all knitting problems will be solves excepting that in crochet your DCs are our trebles, and your trebles are our D Trebles so if you could just change that we would greatly appreciate it. Lol.


Back in the 60's there was an attempt to educate the populace and "gradually" change to the metric system--but you know how it is--it would have cost too much money and corporations did not want that and now I personally am a bit old to have something mess with my knitting. I noticed that I am concentrating and making more mistakes learning a new pattern stitch. That being said in the past I did need to use the metric system and did conversions because I sold Scandinavian, German and Italian furnishings.....but I was a lot younger.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> at least your fish doesn't come from the gulf of mexico


No quite a lot comes from China and other um exotic places. I only buy fish labelled from Australia.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you have been busy..and yes the upper hands are greedier than pigs
try using plastic needles they don't slip as much the circular plastic work great


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow i guess the atlantic is bad also


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ask4j, glad to be welcomed here. Yep Australia is quite large and not only 3 different time zones but of course many different weather types from Tropical down to bloody cold (commonly call Tasmania). I am in Melbourne with cold winters, hot as anything summers, and lovely inbetween spring/autumn which are my favourites. Lately the summers have been very humid which I personally find very trying because it seriously messes with my hair. Australia sits somewhere between England and America in social style. We are very English about most things and Daves recipes don't need any translations, but our history of settling is very similar to Americas. America just needs to use the metric system and all knitting problems will be solves excepting that in crochet your DCs are our trebles, and your trebles are our D Trebles so if you could just change that we would greatly appreciate it. Lol.
> ...


The metric system is great for most things, but if someone says a person is 158cm tall I still have to put that into feet and inches and new born babies are always in pounds and ounces. Humans are weird cos its even the youngies who do that and they were born with the system.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

He's done! I finally have my very own alpaca...and he assures me he won't eat much. He has been christened Wilberforce, nicknamed Willie, and I must get a better picture of him later but couldn't wait to show him off a bit. :XD: 

DD and I went shopping briefly; didn't find the knitting machine at either store and I may or may not go out and look at the other stores. I'm still making up my mind. We did get a small fruitcake (DD wanted one) and it's not bad. After dinner, I got a few presents wrapped and my SO inquired as to whether or not I could knit a Kindle cover or two before Christmas...maybe so! I will give it a shot, anyway, for two lovely ladies we know. 

So I'm off to knit!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Checking out my emails, I just found a really neat item to knit--raccoon jacket. The pattern is not free but it is so nice, I can see wearing this to a concert or formal mixed gather, really nice. http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Patterns/Raccoon-Jacket.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=kr111217


How Pretty!!!! I'd find a place to wear that one.
tomilu


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that would be mind boggling even now when patterns call cm and mm and what not I have to go look it up on the metric chart I'm used to inches and feet


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

And I know what you mean about getting older and not picking new things up as quickly. Looking back, we are probably amazed at what we could cram into one day, now it makes me tired just thinking about it. But we have all lived good and productive lives and so perhaps its ok to take a little longer to get to the answer, or whatever, its still probably quicker than a lot of Gen Ys anyway.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He's done! I finally have my very own alpaca...and he assures me he won't eat much. He has been christened Wilberforce, nicknamed Willie, and I must get a better picture of him later but couldn't wait to show him off a bit. :XD:
> 
> DD and I went shopping briefly; didn't find the knitting machine at either store and I may or may not go out and look at the other stores. I'm still making up my mind. We did get a small fruitcake (DD wanted one) and it's not bad. After dinner, I got a few presents wrapped and my SO inquired as to whether or not I could knit a Kindle cover or two before Christmas...maybe so! I will give it a shot, anyway, for two lovely ladies we know.
> 
> So I'm off to knit!


He is soooo cute!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

looks like something my cats would drag in j/k
he's cute


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> looks like something my cats would drag in j/k
> he's cute


Oh, I am going to have to watch the cats--they love natural fibers and he has wool in him.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you bet take it one day at a time and cherish what matters most in
your heart


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

mine too they are always eating string if it fits in their mouths it's gone


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Your web address (the http......) is just fine!! How nice for that! I think I would likely add a couple of ties to the hat so it would stay on inspite of a little one's wiggles and giggles!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello again everybody

I am late and only here for a short time. The Christmas celebrations and preparations will be keeping me from the tea party. But I could not go the weekend with out spending sometime with you all.

Friday night was my husbands hospital cardiac gym party. He has been Santa for at least the last 15 years. It is a lot of fun and the majority of the party goers are over 60 and the oldest is 94. They are just as eager and delighted to sit on Santa's lap while they get a present and get their photo taken as any child.

Amazingly we were up early on Saturday morning. The early start was probably due to the excitment of our new lounge being delivered. The recliners are so dangerously comfy. The afternoon was spent making cheese balls and mango salsa for Saturday nights party. We are friends who have known each other for years. Some since primary school. Unfortunately my husband and I only get to see most of them once a year. That was another great night of laughter and reminiscing. Some of the antics they used to get up to are hilarious. Most are parents and are right on top of their children because none of the kids are "going to get up to the things" they did.

Today is a slow day. I am veging out on the new lounge and doing some knitting and crochet.

*Cheese Ball*

125 gm each mild , medium and cream cheese grated into a bowl.
A total of 1 and half cups of ham, shallots and red capsicum chopped in the blender.
I use one ham steak, small bunch of shallots and half a capsicum. Combine with cheese mixture. form into one ball or two smaller balls.

Combine 1 Tblspn of sweet paprika and 1 Tablpsn curry powder and roll the balls in this mixture.

I have successfully frozen these Cheese Balls.

*Mango Salsa*

2 mangos peeled and diced
Half to 1 fresh red chilli chopped
Half to 1 fresh green chilli chopped
Half a red onion finely chopped
1 Tablspn of sugar
juice of one lime
3 Tblspn of chopped fresh mint
salt to taste

Combine all ingredients and refridgerate until required.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great news just in time for the holidays hope his mother is ok


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds wonderful thank you so much and enjoy the holidays


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Woo hoo. Cool change has arrived and I can relax with a cuppa. I should probably get some housework done before I'm back to work tomorrow. Maybe, hmmm, maybe not. I'll see how I feel later. Sounds like thunder in the air. Love it!!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

same here good old thunder good nite and sweet dreams


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

No chance of sleep its 2 o'clock in the afternoon here. What time in Arizona?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

after 8 00 pm it's cold and going to rain by morning


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> after 8 00 pm it's cold and going to rain by morning


Stay indoors, warm, snug and cocooned from the elements. Its a lovely feeling.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> wow i guess the atlantic is bad also


It is only bad in the Gulf of Mexico where the huge oil spill disaster was. The resulting oil spill has contaminated the entire area there and the catches are not ok to eat. This is only my understanding of it. The Atlantic Ocean is very large and it is commercially fished for various salt water fish, crab, lobster, shrimp, etc.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Yip I have my own fishing spot straight from natures garden
I only go there when I have to other wise I leave them alone


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > On the abbreviations front, my DS (Daft Son) informs me DD could stand for Despotic Dad, so I told him DS could also stand for Disinherited Son!
> ...


My silver needs polishing too! I think I'll remind my DD to be a Devoted Daughter and help me!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j, thank you for that cute pattern. Another excuse to buy more yarn! If our new kitten will let me knit, I'll try to make it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

crack that whip!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, he's a cutie. Is he a gift for someone?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice gift


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, he's a cutie. Is he a gift for someone?


He is my gift to myself! :mrgreen: I really, really want some alpacas...so I made one. Ha ha.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome back Maelinde hope you recover more quickly now. I have not been on the site much for the past week as I am trying to finish my Christmas knitting. First time I have knitted Christmas presents


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tomilu - can you share the recipe for the orange bread please.

sam



tomilu said:


> Well,I had sense enough to bake two loaves of the Banana bread; hubby ate two pieces and proclaimed it fit to eat, lol. So when the Orange bread is cool,he can sample that one.
> tomilu


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now standalonewolf - you know bp said it was safe to eat what comes out of the gulf . . . . . . .lolololol

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> at least your fish doesn't come from the gulf of mexico


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - well done!!!!!

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sunnybutterfly - and we don't need a calculator to do it.

sam



sunnybutterfly said:


> And I know what you mean about getting older and not picking new things up as quickly. Looking back, we are probably amazed at what we could cram into one day, now it makes me tired just thinking about it. But we have all lived good and productive lives and so perhaps its ok to take a little longer to get to the answer, or whatever, its still probably quicker than a lot of Gen Ys anyway.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sunnybutterfly - and we don't need a calculator to do it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Absolutely true!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in and reading all the posts and saving all the recipes - can't wait to try out OP (other people's) creations. We had or grandson overnight last night and he slept great and then made pancakes for breakfast - he loves to help and remembered the sprinkles from the sugar cookies and the "fake cookies" which is what he called the dough ornaments we made together....so he asked if he could put sprinkles in the pancakes...I think he's going to be a creative cook and he's not even three yet!! Making some headway on the cards and baking/candy making so think I just might be ready. We were at an 80th birthday party tonight - my FIL's girlfriend. He'll turn 90 in May--good for them to find good companionship and avid card players.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

just wanted to stop in and say thank you to all the UK KP'ers for being wonderful Brits. Spent the evening watching 40something on disc and laughed my head off. thank you. needed that.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave for another yummy recipe-
I have a stall beside a guy who sells our famous Marlborough (NZ) salmon which he smokes a few times a week, and I often buy a little for my dinner.
Plain smoked & herbed and very fresh & nice. I am looking forward to trying your recipe next time I buy the salmon.
Awful weather here in NZ, almost constant rain for about 3-4 days-extreme flooding in some areas, like Nelson, hardest hit. It's more annoying for me, as I am unable to go to the market and sell stock pre Xmas. Missing out on sales.
Spent 2 sleepless nights Fri & Sat with partying neighbours.
Numerous neighbours phoned noise control, and the police, as there were many underaged drinkers, and the language would redden anyone's ears. Unfortunately when mummy leaves for the night shift, daughter and friends start to party. last night started about 11.30pm, and went on into the wee small hours, like 4-5 am. I rang both noise control & Police, then tried to get some sleep. Feeling a bit jaded today.
Still I dragged myself off to a Farmer's market undercover, and another one in a hall. it's good to see what others charge for their craft. Some of it was a bit shoddy, but I guess they try>>>>
Unfortunately, the market I frequent as a seller, is out in the open in a field, and even with a Gazebo, the rain & wind batters one about. So, when it's bad enough, I cancel, and give myself some time out.

I hope my KP friends are enjoying a relaxing or rewarding weekend


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

11:00pm in Texas. A pretty day today, and I hope tomorrow will be too. I got some knitting done and took a nice nap. I don't usually nap, but for some reason I was tired today. May go to sleep because for some reason, I am still tired!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Spent 2 sleepless nights Fri & Sat with partying neighbours.
> Numerous neighbours phoned noise control, and the police, as there were many underaged drinkers, and the language would redden anyone's ears. Unfortunately when mummy leaves for the night shift, daughter and friends start to party. last night started about 11.30pm, and went on into the wee small hours, like 4-5 am. I rang both noise control & Police, then tried to get some sleep. Feeling a bit jaded today.


Hi

I have so many friends and co workers who have or had noisy and threatening neighbours. We have a neighbour who does not look after his yard. It never gets to the stage of being a breading ground for vermon but my husband is always annoyed by the yard. I keep telling him that our neighbour is quiet and very inoffensive and we should be thankful. I have even known someone who has the perfect neighbour who is always there. I am saying always there. My neighbour is not the best but I am happy with him.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> maelinde - great to have you back - sending you lots of positive energy - hope you are in the pink real soon.
> 
> sam


Hi everyone. I've tried to drop a note then discovered I wasn't signed is.

First of all, I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year. It's so wonderful to get to meet so many great people from around the world.

I just got home from shopping with my son and Grandson. I spent too much money, but "oh well" . We went to dinner at the "Outback Steakhouse" and it was fabulous. I don't know how authentic they are, but the food sure is good.

Love your recipe, Dave.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw them, too, 5mmdpn. I was up in the middle of the night and went to my mail and saw a post from KP. I was absolutely shocked. Their post was from way back in August when I first joined. Stupidly, I clicked on their advertisement then wished I hadn't. Is there anything that can be done? Wynn


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

What is Outback Steakhouse?


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a restaurant here in California. It's been here for about 12 years. I love it.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

We went to an outback steakhouse when we were in Hong Kong a couple of years ago. It was a bar and grill, and they had the most delicious steaks. Didn't enquire where they came from, but they were so tender.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Guys! I hope all is well you all...I am dealing with something that is temporary....I had over a one month period of having all 22 teeth(what I had left in my mouth.)pulled and waiting for my gums to completely healed and then will be fitted for dentures(Yuck!) Guess I won't be biting my nails anytime soon hey? LOL!I am working on three projects right now. two are knitting projects for Christmas. I am knitting an argyle scarf called Uncle Argyle scarf. it is in the book "Son of Stitch and B*tch" on page 36. I have 3 rows of the graph to make the argyle and the colors are green and brown. I am also trying to finish up a pullover sweater and I bought from Mary Maxim a pattern and sock yarn to make several pair of socks. I am also working on a variegated pink scarf I am single crocheting. I know it has been awhile since I have been on. Hugs to you all! 

Arleney1008  @---->
xoxo


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> We went to an outback steakhouse when we were in Hong Kong a couple of years ago. It was a bar and grill, and they had the most delicious steaks. Didn't enquire where they came from, but they were so tender.


Ours are great steaks - Angus Beef. It comes from a little north of here. The salad, vegies, onion flower, everything was great. The drinks were really good - not watered down.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Well, I must say I had an amusing day. Started off with a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, I was under-anesthesized; no pain, but I was awake, and did feel something going on in the area. They used an amnesiac, but that didn't take either, 'cus I remember everything. Came home, and was going to nap, but I had dirty dishes, so I decided to take care of that first. Turned on the disposal, and was immediately sprayed, with gale force, water and ground up food from the waist down. So, there I was, covered in wet garbage, still a little woozy from the anesthetic, on my hands and knees, clearing everything out from under the sink, and mopping up the water and sludge. Texted my KP adopted daughter, whose husband is a plumber, and he came over right away and fixed it. Seems the guy who installed my disposal a year ago used a u-pipe that was too short, so the pressure of the water running through broke the gasket, and the pipe was just hanging on by a thread. He fixed it temporarily, but will come back with better parts and do a real fix sometime next week. Then I decided that napping was out of the question and that I wasn't too impaired to knit. I sat down and put the thumb in the second of the fingerless mitts I'm making for my daughter (horrible time with these mitts, tried three different patterns, lots of frogging, finally got it right). Finished the thumb, wove in the ends, and laid the two mitts out to admire them. They turned out to be two beautiful RIGHT HAND mitts.

Sorry for the length, but really! what a day!

Thanks for the recipes, best wishes to all who are in need this season (I think I can count myself one, after today), and to Dave for the wonderful tea party which has saved my sanity for one more day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks ask4j and 5mmdpns - i really enjoy being on here -
> 
> by the way - i had the spaghetti and cream cheese tonight - could have used a bit more milk but it was wonderful - will have it again - maybe tomorrow - lol.
> 
> sam


I always enjoy your comments Sam.

I think the amount of milk you need to adjust the consistency is personal and also varies depending on the brand of cheese, I wrote the average quantity I use.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!


Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon on wholemeal toast with Bolli, an excellent way to start the day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!


Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon on wholemeal toast with Bolli, an excellent way to start the day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> that would be mind boggling even now when patterns call cm and mm and what not I have to go look it up on the metric chart I'm used to inches and feet


The UK is running the Imperial and French Revolutionary systems in parallel, it's fun. The best example is temperatures, a warm day has temperatures in the 70s and 80s Fahrenheit, but on a cold frosty morning it's -2 Celcius. Studying photography is arcane, image calculations have film to subject distances in feet, with lens focal lengths in millimetres on metric film, of course the print sizes are in inches, as is lens and film resolution.

Cookery can be fun too, with a chaotic mixture of measures. Since I've joined KP, I've had American measures to add to the merry mix, Queen Anne wine measures for fluids are an added amusement. I'm not quite up to cups for solids yet, maybe I'll set aside a day and empty the kitchen cupboards and weigh volumes of everything I can find. I know of one obsessive teenager who'd enjoy tabulating the results, the boy was born to file!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!
> ...


That's what I'm talking about. Ab Fab darling!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Yep Dave all those measurements and yet we still somehow mostly get it right. I still don't know why I can imagine 6 ft yet can't get my head around 160cm or whatever. I'm perfectly fine with craft measurements being in mm or whatever but a baby has to be 8lb 4oz. Temperature is fine in celsius but I'd rather talk mph than kmph. It just shows how intelligent we are to be able to juggle it all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> alright break out with more recipes we'll have a cook out
> and virtual bbq


Sticking with my fishy theme this weekend, here's something quick and easy for lunch:

*Prawn and Stir-Fried Vegetable Wrap*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
3 oz (85g) cooked peeled prawns, thoroughly thawed if using frozen
2 tsp (10ml) oil
4 oz (115g) selection of stir-fry vegetables, chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1/2 oz (15g) root ginger, grated
1 mild red chilli, finely chopped
1 large soft flour tortilla.

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a small non-stick pan or wok, add the prepared vegetables, chilli, garlic and ginger and stir fry until the vegetables are cooked.

Add the prawns and cook for a further 1 to 2 minutes, or until the prawns are warmed through.

Heat the soft flour tortilla according to manufacturer's instructions, spoon the vegetables into the centre, fold and serve.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


I really liked that hard-hitting drama, it was so like all the advertising agencies and media organisations I've worked with. Sometimes I don't think people realise how arduous it is!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i agree


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop

sam[/quote][/quote]

I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > maelinde - great to have you back - sending you lots of positive energy - hope you are in the pink real soon.
> ...


Did you try their bloomin' onion? By the time we share one of those, I don't need dinner.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili, when I've had colonoscopies I usually come home and sleep away the rest of the day. Those anesthetics just wipe me out. DH says I just take advantage of it to be lazy - what does he know?

Sorry for your bad day. Maybe today will be better.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Yep Dave all those measurements and yet we still somehow mostly get it right. I still don't know why I can imagine 6 ft yet can't get my head around 160cm or whatever. I'm perfectly fine with craft measurements being in mm or whatever but a baby has to be 8lb 4oz. Temperature is fine in celsius but I'd rather talk mph than kmph. It just shows how intelligent we are to be able to juggle it all.


I'd say you're very intelligent.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


[/quote]

I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?[/quote]

I wondered the same thing so maybe I'm a DOL, also. All I could think is that if you give an apple to the teacher you dress it first!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tomilu - can you share the recipe for the orange bread please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here 'tis:

Orange-Pecan Tea Bread

1 3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 t baking powder
1/2 t baking soda
1/4 t salt
1/4 t ground nutmeg
1/4 t ground allspice
1/2 c granulated sugar
1/2 c buttermilk
3 T. milk
3 T. vegetable oil
3 T. orange marmalade
2 t grated orange rind
2 large eggs
1/2 c powdered sugar
2 t fresh orange juice
1 1/2 t chopped pecans

Heat oven to 350 degrees

Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife. Combine flour and the next 5 ingredients (flour through allspice) in a large bowl, stirring with a whisk; make a well in the center of the mixture. Combine granulated sugar and the next 7 ingredients (sugar through eggs), stirring with a whisk; add to flour mixture, stirring just until moist.

Spoon batter into an 8x4 loaf pan coated with cooking spray or butter. Bake at 350 for 45 min or until a wooden pick inserted into the center comes out clean. Cool 10 min on a wire rack; remove from pan and cool completely on wire rack.
Combine powdered sugar and juice, stirring until smooth. Drizzle glaze over bread and sprinkle with the pecans.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!
> ...


OK, Dave, I'll bet you knew we'd ask! What is Bolli?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> It's a restaurant here in California. It's been here for about 12 years. I love it.


Outback restaurant is a nation-wide chain here in the U.S. as they are also in NC and Va.
JuneK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finially snow in mid Wisconsin. Looks more like Christmas. Makes one happy until Jan. and cold.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tomilu, thanks for the tea bread recipe. I don't usually like orange marmalade by itself, but I have a jar I bought for my 1/2 English DH so I think I'll use your recipe this week. Thanks for sharing. Bet you're a good cook!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Laura3720 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! This is my first time at the tea party and I've really enjoyed reading through all the entries and am looking forward to getting to know all of you better. The sun is just showing itself here in NYC and my 13 year old twins are still fast asleep as is their daddy. The 2 cats, Arlo and Ouzo woke me up calling for fresh food and water and are now keeping me company and peering at the monitor as tho' trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing. I've been a lurker at KP for many months now and only registered and started posting this past week. I can't believe how nice people are here and how comfortable and enjoyable it is to check it out during the day. It's especially fun to imagine all the goings on all over the earth and touch base with so many who are so far away and yet so close.
> ...


Thank you Doris! I've enjoyed reading your posts and sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Life is so busy here these days! I have 6 knitting projects in the process (and I'm afraid going nowhere fast!  ), a pretty darned demanding job with a lot of upcoming deadlines, 3 books I'm reading and the holidays coming on with a drive to visit family. Right now I'm just laughing and figuring it'll all get done/work out somehow. As my dad in Queens, NY says "wadda-ya-gonna-do?"


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest picture of my new great-grandson. I guess the proud Grandma will be keeping me posted on a daily basis.

Look at the size of that hand. We'll have to make a football player out of him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London and midnight in Paris, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


Dave Smoke salmon in Wisconsin is popluar to, as are other smoked fish. White fish is another one. I make a nice appetizer with my smoked salmon with onions cut fine, plain dill relish, and a little mayo.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My twin and I will be 70 tomorrow! Don't feel that old thank God. Dave your salmon dish sounds Delishis will try it for dinner tonight. KP has been a wonderful gift all year.


Happy Birthday sassafras123! Is your twin a sister or bro? My 13 year old are boy/girl and I'm hoping they'll stay close and be there for each other. Do you have any big plans for your big day? Wishing you both a healthy, happy year!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Laura3720 said:
> ...


Laura, you seem to be pretty calm about it all. Good luck with all those projects. Sounds like my routine except I'm retired, but I always "bite off more than I can chew," as the old saying goes.

I really had to laugh at your Dad's comment - "wadda-ya-gonna-do." My hubby's sister, who lived in Fairhaven, MA, until she passed away, used to say that all the time. So when hubby and I are discussing a problem with no obvious solution, we throw up our hands and say, "wadda-ya-gonna-do?"


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> laura 3720 - welcome to the tea party -- we love getting new members -
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam! You seem like a very nice bunch of people and I'm enjoying it a great deal!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finially snow in mid Wisconsin. Looks more like Christmas. Makes one happy until Jan. and cold.


I hope we get a little for the Christmas weekend. Our night time temps are cold enough so maybe Mother Nature will cooperate.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for about fifteen years i tinted my hair, beard and eyebrows blond - then it got to be too much trouble so i just let it go natural. just wish my beard would go totally white.
> 
> it is not true that blondes have more fun.
> 
> sam


Funny you posted this Sam...I was thinking that that is a great head of hair and beard you have, very attractive just the way it is!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I really had to laugh at your Dad's comment - "wadda-ya-gonna-do." My hubby's sister, who lived in Fairhaven, MA, until she passed away, used to say that all the time. So when hubby and I are discussing a problem with no obvious solution, we throw up our hands and say, "wadda-ya-gonna-do?"[/quote]

As Rosanne Rosannadanna said "It's always something!"


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a dusting of snow here in my part of MD. Frankly, snow is lovely - in pictures on Christmas cards! If we don't get any more that will be fine. NEVER have I liked snow or cold weather. Just want to hunker down and hibernate. When I'm able to retire, I think that is exactly what I shall do, too!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> Laura3720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my best friends went to W&M--very much more prestigous than MWC. Did you enjoy it? What did you major in? I was a Chem major tho' it was always a challenge for me. I would have studied literature or philosophy or art if I was more poised or well-off, but since I knew my DM would throw me out within 6 months of graduation and I'd better have a job, I went for Chemistry. I was right about getting thrown out and I did have a job .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> ...


I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?[/quote]

I wondered the same thing so maybe I'm a DOL, also. All I could think is that if you give an apple to the teacher you dress it first![/quote]

It helps protect the apple when put in a lunch bag.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Tomilu, thanks for the tea bread recipe. I don't usually like orange marmalade by itself, but I have a jar I bought for my 1/2 English DH so I think I'll use your recipe this week. Thanks for sharing. Bet you're a good cook!


This is the first time to make this recipe. Guess the folks at church will get to test it, lol.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Latest picture of my new great-grandson. I guess the proud Grandma will be keeping me posted on a daily basis.
> 
> Look at the size of that hand. We'll have to make a football player out of him.


Doris he is just delicious! Enjoy.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Doris, truly a sweetheart! So is his brother, too.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the receipt. I'm going to try it later today and give it for gifts to neighbors and friends. Thanks again. Conniesews


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> kiwi11 said:
> 
> 
> > Spent 2 sleepless nights Fri & Sat with partying neighbours.
> ...


The male of the couple next door has been disturbed about my yard, but I do like the wild look. A few years ago I had to have a landscaper to deal with it and all the saplings. But they razed everything including plants I had specifically pointed out to leave alone. We've been trying to establish Japanese anemone, but yard people seem to think they are something to eradicate. My electric mower was under in the flood so now I will have to pay someone else to mow, but it's nice not to have to do it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ceili, when I've had colonoscopies I usually come home and sleep away the rest of the day. Those anesthetics just wipe me out. DH says I just take advantage of it to be lazy - what does he know?
> 
> Sorry for your bad day. Maybe today will be better.


I reacted the same way to colonoscopy anaesthetic. Which seems odd, since I'm told it's the same as for cataract surgery, I think about the same amount of time, and after the cataracts I came home and went for a walk.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> I saw them, too, 5mmdpn. I was up in the middle of the night and went to my mail and saw a post from KP. I was absolutely shocked. Their post was from way back in August when I first joined. Stupidly, I clicked on their advertisement then wished I hadn't. Is there anything that can be done? Wynn


You just wait and see if anything happens/triggers off in your computer. Run an antivirus program in your computer. The only thing that I noticed now in my computer, is that it will just shut down for no apparent reason. So I may have gotten something from that spam. Not sure. My son -- computer geek -- is coming home next week so I will get him to look at my computer and see if there is something nasty in it. For me it is called live and learn. I should have known better because I have come across these spamming adverts on other places.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> What is Outback Steakhouse?


The Outback is a steakhouse chain restaurant catering to those with the taste for steaks. It is scrumptious eating there. Most Canadian cities have at least one Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Laura3720 said:
> ...


I went many decades ago when there were 1600 students. My freshman year was basically repeat of senior in NY high school, VA public education was so bad in those days. I would have loved to major in chemistry, but I had to work and was accelerating and could not manage the time. Also, the head of chemistry had no use for women in the field. I still have a friend from those days, and I learned a lot about people living a little differently. Those also were the days of segregation, and though I knew about it intellectually, it was a shock to see the signs, like on a water fountain.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > kiwi11 said:
> ...


I don't know what my neighbors think of our backyard, but no one has said anything - yet. I've allowed most of the back third to grow as it pleases to encourage anything wild to come. In the past I've seen a mother possum with several babies hitching a ride on her back, we have a little chipmunk who runs across our deck every now and then, squirrels galore, a raccoon, and even saw a deer munching on my wild violets once. Also, have lots of birds which I enjoy watching. Our neighbors have backyards with grass and keep it mowed down (well, one of them does). We're in a very built-up development so I'm happy that all of these wild things have joined us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Hi Guys! I hope all is well you all...I am dealing with something that is temporary....I had over a one month period of having all 22 teeth(what I had left in my mouth.)pulled and waiting for my gums to completely healed and then will be fitted for dentures(Yuck!) Guess I won't be biting my nails anytime soon hey? LOL!I am working on three projects right now. two are knitting projects for Christmas. I am knitting an argyle scarf called Uncle Argyle scarf. it is in the book "Son of Stitch and B*tch" on page 36. I have 3 rows of the graph to make the argyle and the colors are green and brown. I am also trying to finish up a pullover sweater and I bought from Mary Maxim a pattern and sock yarn to make several pair of socks. I am also working on a variegated pink scarf I am single crocheting. I know it has been awhile since I have been on. Hugs to you all!
> 
> Arleney1008  @---->
> xoxo


Hi Arleney, too bad about your mouth condition!! I have been unable to wear my dentures because of a broken cracked eye-tooth. It will have to be pulled too. Not looking forward to that because the freezing does not take in my body. :-( 
"You are hereby placed on a milkshake diet"!!! haha, I can hear my dentist sayinng that to me!!!
Which sock pattern do you have from Mary Maxim? there are so many nice yarns too. Only I dont like knitting with the #1 weight because it is so "diddley" to knit with. I like my #3 weight yarn to do up the socks in. Mom got their Bounce yarn but did not find it a "nice" yarn to knit up. I am curious about the aloe yarn but likely will never make anything from it. I am quite allergic to the wool and it seems that is all the sock yarn is that MM sells. hmmmmm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > alright break out with more recipes we'll have a cook out
> ...


That sounds really tasty, Dave - thanks :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

OK, Dave, I'll bet you knew we'd ask! What is Bolli?[
/quote]

Think it's Bollinger champagne.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> OK, Dave, I'll bet you knew we'd ask! What is Bolli?[
> /quote]
> 
> Think it's Bollinger champagne.


Quite right, Bolli, or Bolly depending on where one went to school, is the affectionate name for Bollinger _Grand Annee_ vintage champagne from Ay in the Champagne region of France. It has a unique flavour and is instantly recognisable, this is thought to be because the vines in the 'kitchen garden' are naturally phylloxera resistant and do not need to be grafted onto American roots to protect them in the way virtually all other vines do. Champagnes are blended and there is a little of this magical wine in the mix. It's my personal favourite and a most acceptable bribe!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


[/quote]

I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?[/quote]

I think it's a bit excessive, but it could stop them getting bruised, or maybe it's to cover up the damage caused when removing the barcode the _Palaces of Hell_ feel compel to apply, thus correcting nature's oversight!

I've written my Christmas Card to the manager of my local _Palace of Hell_. Noting the 23% increase in the price of glace cherries, I wished him an _Offal Christmas and a Wurst New Year!_

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

''I've written my Christmas Card to the manager of my local Palace of Hell. Noting the 23% increase in the price of glace cherries, I wished him an Offal Christmas and a Wurst New Year! 

Dave''

Thanks for that, you have made me laugh on what has not been a great weekend for me. It is quite cold and icy underfoot and yesterday one of my crutches slipped on the ice and I landed up on the ground with a thump. Thank goodness I fell backwards and landed on my bottom, I am always terrified that I fall forward and with me using crutches to get around I worry that the impact and the tangling of the crutches will result in broken arms. Only thing dented was my pride and of course my bottom lol ! I have been feeling rather sorry for myself and hindered because today I am even slower because of the bruising etc. Time to sit down with a coffee and a slice of banana loaf and catch up on all the posts. 
At least I can sit in a warm house, have food in my cupboard and count my blessings. Take care everyone and stay warm/cool wherever you are


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I saw the apple cozy, I thought of the Asian Pear Apples that are sold in their own little cozy -- I guess if you drop an apple into a brown bag for lunch, it wouldn't bruise if you put the cozy on first.....cute topic of conversation when you sit at the cafe table.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He's adorable....can't wait for our second grandbaby coming in February. Love our nearly 3-year old grandson to pieces, but love being with new babies!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you haven't tried it already, the pairing of a horseradish sauce with anything smoked (pheasant, turkey, fish) is wonderful.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

DorisT, Hayden is so precious!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[I'm so late with everything this year. But I hope family members understand but they usually don't fly that way no matter what. They are use to me being the do all and get everything done and please the whole crew. So we shall see.
Sorry for complaining...HO HO HO.[/quote]

Lovely to see you, hope your back is improving.

I have a simple system, any that I miss on the first pass, get New Year cards!

I can be even more inventive, sweets and candies are the traditional gift for Twelfth Night, much to the delight of a certain beamish youth!

If you've still missed somebody, Russian Christmas is 7th January. So time-keeping is just a matter of presentation, plus the ability to keep a straight face whilst brazening it out!

Dave[/quote]

Thank You for a good laugh. I could draw this puppy out to hit Birthdays, Anniversaries, You name it...R.O.F.L. But then on the serious side Dave you never stop to amaze me with your quick wit and an answer to anyones problems. W.T.G.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> ...


I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?[/quote]

I think it's a bit excessive, but it could stop them getting bruised, or maybe it's to cover up the damage caused when removing the barcode the _Palaces of Hell_ feel compel to apply, thus correcting nature's oversight!

I've written my Christmas Card to the manager of my local _Palace of Hell_. Noting the 23% increase in the price of glace cherries, I wished him an _Offal Christmas and a Wurst New Year!_

Dave[/quote]

Dave, you missed your calling; you should write a comedy column for the English newspapers. "Offal" and "Wurst," oh my!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> ''I've written my Christmas Card to the manager of my local Palace of Hell. Noting the 23% increase in the price of glace cherries, I wished him an Offal Christmas and a Wurst New Year!
> 
> Dave''
> 
> ...


Dolly, I know exactly how you feel. Dave could tell you about the fall I took while visiting London last month. We (DH, Dave, and I) were sitting in front of a pub while Dave had a cigarette. Our little area was raised above the rest of the pavement so when we pushed our chairs back to get up and go inside for food and drinks, my chair toppled over with me in it. My DH's face registered shock; he was so afraid I had broken a hip. Lots of folks, Dave included, picked me up. I was bruised and sore for weeks after I got home, but my pride was bruised, also, like yours. On the plane ride home, I had to sit on a pillow for comfort.

Take it easy - the pain goes away in time. Thankfully, you didn't break any bones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Well I got onto the wrong page today but I did want to share this joke with you so I will repeat it.
> 
> WHAT NATIONALITY IS SANTA CLAUSE?????
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for about fifteen years i tinted my hair, beard and eyebrows blond - then it got to be too much trouble so i just let it go natural. just wish my beard would go totally white.
> 
> it is not true that blondes have more fun.
> 
> sam


Sam,

I tried to tint my DH's beard a few years ago and nearly asphyxiated (?) him. So his beard stayed half white and brown until he shaved it off. Now he's got a white moustache, which is okay.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

DorisT, thanks for your sympathy. Yesterday the adrenaline kicked in, so I couldn't rest. Today, however, I'm really wobbly. I react weirdly to anesthetics and pain killers. Obviously, I'm highly resistant, and they take a long time to take effect. So today is my lazy day. Had to cancel dinner at a friend's house, which I was really looking forward to. Hope your day is going well, and happy holidays!

Just saw Hayden's picture. Oh my, is he adorable, or what? I have a picture of my daughter in which her hands looked enormous, also. It turned out to be the foreshortening in the picture, and her hands were really petite, albeit with very long fingers.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Wynn11 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw them, too, 5mmdpn. I was up in the middle of the night and went to my mail and saw a post from KP. I was absolutely shocked. Their post was from way back in August when I first joined. Stupidly, I clicked on their advertisement then wished I hadn't. Is there anything that can be done? Wynn
> ...


I did run a virus scan but before I did, it came up and told me that it had removed several threats. I hope that's the last of it. My son runs his business from the house and has us pretty well secured. I was sure surprised. How did they do what they did? I thought KP had lots of protection from things like that. They sure were aggressive, weren't they? By the way, thanks for helping me. I sure do appreciate it. Wynn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammien - it is always wise to listen to your body and to do what it says - a very healthy lifestyle. i am glad you are listening.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> 11:00pm in Texas. A pretty day today, and I hope tomorrow will be too. I got some knitting done and took a nice nap. I don't usually nap, but for some reason I was tired today. May go to sleep because for some reason, I am still tired!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's an australian themed steak house where the specialities are supposedly australian.

sam

and yes - they are quite good - semiexpensive - they used to have a six ounce filet - rare - thought i had died and done to . . .



sunnybutterfly said:


> What is Outback Steakhouse?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> DorisT, Hayden is so precious!


Yes, he's another of God's little miracles, isn't he? Can't wait to see a picture of him with his eyes wide open.

His Mom is a combo of French, English, German, Scotch and Irish. His Dad is Iranian and (I think) Irish. Makes for a beautiful baby, doesn't it? I'm not biased. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

arleney - good luck with the dentures - they are not so bad when you get used to them - it is different though - there are days when i would like to throw mine in the river. lol really though - i would not want to do without them.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> arleney - good luck with the dentures - they are not so bad when you get used to them - it is different though - there are days when i would like to throw mine in the river. lol really though - i would not want to do without them.
> 
> sam


My DH has worn upper dentures for years and years and they always fit perfectly. Since he had all his heart surgery in February and lost some weight, now they're loose and he has to use Polident or else they fall down when he talks. At least, it gives us a good laugh! He's too stubborn to get a new one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what is boli? when i googled it i got "bank owned life insurance - is that too funny.

sam



FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked salmon is a bit of a Christmas tradition for breakfast for me. Along with prawns (not for breakfast I hasten to add). They are just some of the ingredients of an Aussie Christmas. We still go in for the traditional but mix it up with the summer foods as well. Variety!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the apple cozy is cute - if they can knit a cover for a water tower why not an apple? you have to admit it would be a unique way to give an apple to the teacher - or to the doctor.

sam



siouxann said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
> 
> sam


[/quote]

I wonder if Dave checked this URL? On page 2 there is a picture of an apple cozy. That's a new one![/quote]

I saw that. Afraid I have to ask, WHY would an apple need a cosy??? An egg, yes; a tea pot, yes; a coffee mug, well...OK, yes. But an APPLE??? Am I just being a DOL (Daft Old Lady)?[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tomilu - thank you for the recipe - it sounds delicious - definitely on the todo list.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is boli? when i googled it i got "bank owned line insurance - is that too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Bolli or Bolly, is vintage Bollinger champagne, one of the grandest of Grand Marques and a joy!

We're slumming it with Piper tonight, it went well with the turbot we had for dinner and we've decided to stick with it and open another bottle, it's very good with Apfel Beignets too!

Dave


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tomilu - thank you for the recipe - it sounds delicious - definitely on the todo list.
> 
> sam


You are welcome, Sam. It is not as strong an orange flavor as I thought it would be, but the folks at church liked them both, lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - thanks for the picture - he is a beautiful baby.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT, Hayden is so precious!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Wynn11 said:
> ...


There aren't any viruses on KP itself, but there might be on a link posted by a spammer. Admin here is very good at removing spam postings by these vermin as soon as it gets alerted. In this instance, somebody registered as a new member, then pulled up a list of topics ordered by popularity and sent adverts as posts to 95 of them. My guess is that he/she/it figured that there might be some kind of cut-off at a hundred, hence the batch size.

It's always worth looking to see who has posted a link to another site and to read the post carefully. Advertising is pretty obvious, it isn't part of the general flow of the conversation, it isn't a link to a product or manufacturer that has been talked about. Also these adverts aren't from somebody who regularly post usefuls pattern links.

I have the free McAfee Site Advisor installed on my FireFox browser, it flags up dubious sites and needs to be over-ridden before it will load them, I haven't had any problems and it has warned me of a couple to avoid. If you have FireFox as your browser, it's worth looking in the add-ons section, there are some helpful tools available.

Dave


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for advice Dave and 5mm. I appreciate it. I'm usually quite carefule seeing I've had a couple of viruses - honestly mostly from knittins sites of sorts. 

Have a good weekend and a wonderful Christmas. Love ya, Wynn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wynn11 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you Dave for explaining this so well. It is so worth it to have the anti-virus programs installed. I have Avast and it does the same thing as the McAfee as far as warnings go. I find that it really is the one that works for me. I have Internet Explorer as my browser. We have to be so careful because of these hacker/spam/scam/trojans/viruses out "there" waiting to be admitted into our computers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

As far as this instance was concerned, the giveaway was that the person had registered that day and immediately posted 95 messages. If you stop and think about it, that isn't a normal behaviour pattern. 

The best protection is common sense, it's like the phishing emails telling me there's a problem with my return to the IRS, since I'm a UK tax-payer, I can't possibly have over-paid the American taxman! They get deleted, as do communications from banks I don't have an account with; winning lottery and competition notifications, when I haven't entered them; also US mail doesn't deliver in the UK; I don't have a Skype account, so I'm not due a refund; I'm not on Facebook, so Sarah can't possibly have sent me a message; I'm not registered with a Las Vegas casino; I don't want bootleg Rolex watches; I don't need breast enlargement; I'm not interested in Viagra, if I was, I'd see my doctor; and I'm not interested in watching the improbable gymnastics of the assorted athletic individuals anxious for me to watch their contortions! 

The good news is, that they sem to run in cycles and give up after a month or so, provided you never open the emails. Sending out thousands of emails is very cheap, but it isn't free, they do give up on the complete non-responders eventually.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a good recipe for those days when you have better things to do than stand in the kitchen cooking.

Oven Beef Burgundy

2 lb. chuck or round beef
1 T Kitchen Bouquet
1/4 cup Cream of Rice
4 carrots
2 cups thinly sliced onions
1 cup thinly sliced celery
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp marjoram, crushed
1/8 tsp thyme, crushed
1 cup burgundy or dry red wine
6 oz. canned mushrooms

Trim excess fat from meat. Cut into 1 1/2-inch cubes. Place in a 2 1/2 quart casserole and toss gently with Kitchen Bouquet, coating meat on all sides. Mix in Cream of Rice. Cut carrots in quarters lengthwise and in half crosswise. Add in carrots and remaining ingredients. Mix gently. Cover and bake in pre-heated 325F oven until meat and veggies are tender about 2 1/2 hours. Stir meat every 30 minutes. Serve with potatoes, rice, or noodles.

This recipe is probably 40 plus years old and is from a magazine ad. It's pretty tasty!

Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dave, as usual, you add clarity. 

I want to thank all the great people on KP for their loving assistance and wish you all the joys of this Holiday Season. May you find love and laughter with your loved ones. Wynnona


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As far as this instance was concerned, the giveaway was that the person had registered that day and immediately posted 95 messages. If you stop and think about it, that isn't a normal behaviour pattern.
> 
> The best protection is common sense, it's like the phishing emails telling me there's a problem with my return to the IRS, since I'm a UK tax-payer, I can't possibly have over-paid the American taxman! They get deleted, as do communications from banks I don't have an account with; winning lottery and competition notifications, when I haven't entered them; also US mail doesn't deliver in the UK; I don't have a Skype account, so I'm not due a refund; I'm not on Facebook, so Sarah can't possibly have sent me a message; I'm not registered with a Las Vegas casino; I don't want bootleg Rolex watches; I don't need breast enlargement; I'm not interested in Viagra, if I was, I'd see my doctor; and I'm not interested in watching the improbable gymnastics of the assorted athletic individuals anxious for me to watch their contortions!
> 
> ...


You know what's interesting? Ever since we booked our flight with British Airways this past Fall, I get lots of UK Spam that I never received before. They probably make a little side money selling email addresses! Or somebody does.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wynn11 said:
> ...


I use firefox, but also have Avast. It seems to have done a good job through the years. So far.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried that but found that old habits die hard. You could try it our way. LOL Edith


sunnybutterfly said:


> Thanks Ask4j, glad to be welcomed here. Yep Australia is quite large and not only 3 different time zones but of course many different weather types from Tropical down to bloody cold (commonly call Tasmania). I am in Melbourne with cold winters, hot as anything summers, and lovely inbetween spring/autumn which are my favourites. Lately the summers have been very humid which I personally find very trying because it seriously messes with my hair. Australia sits somewhere between England and America in social style. We are very English about most things and Daves recipes don't need any translations, but our history of settling is very similar to Americas. America just needs to use the metric system and all knitting problems will be solves excepting that in crochet your DCs are our trebles, and your trebles are our D Trebles so if you could just change that we would greatly appreciate it. Lol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> You know what's interesting? Ever since we booked our flight with British Airways this past Fall, I get lots of UK Spam that I never received before. They probably make a little side money selling email addresses! Or somebody does.


I'd be surprised if it's BA, they're too big a company to mess with the very strict Data Protection Act we have in the UK and Europe, the punishments for selling data are too great for a plc to risk it, they know they'd be pilloried!

It will probably be some small firm where you filled out a card with your details or registered for a newsletter, they do sell their lists. It just takes one where you forget to tick the opt-out box from sharing your details with others and you're on the list!

I know how my address appears on so many lists. It comes from buying things from China and Eastern Europe on ebay. PayPal is secure, but ebay sends your email address to the seller when the transaction is confirmed. I use disposable email addresses linked to my main account, when it hits fifty emails a day going to a particular address, I delete it and open another temporary address and give that to ebay etc. It's a service Yahoo Mail and a few others offer, it means one can control access to one's main Inbox and only give it to people you trust.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

There There. Tomorrow will be better. Edith


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I think they help to keep the apple from bruising in a lunch sack and also to give the Kiddoes a giggle. By lunch time they can be pretty frazzled. Edith


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's a good recipe for those days when you have better things to do than stand in the kitchen cooking.
> 
> Oven Beef Burgundy
> 
> ...


Someone else knows the Kitchen Bouquet Trick!!?? I use this in almost everything I make with beef---it adds a nice rich color and adds flavor. I've even used a little of it for turkey or chicken gravy to give it a little more color.

Thanks for this great recipe----it works well with pork also!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Doris, thanks bunches for the beef burgundy recipe. It looks delicious! Do you know if the leftovers freeze well, or should I just cut the recipe in half for my solo household? Thanks again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Doris, thanks bunches for the beef burgundy recipe. It looks delicious! Do you know if the leftovers freeze well, or should I just cut the recipe in half for my solo household? Thanks again.


The receipt I use is very similar to Doris's, I usually remove the amount I'm going to freeze about twenty minutes before the end of the cooking period. By the time it's cooled and then gone through the freeze-thaw-reheat cycle it doesn't come out overdone. This system works with most casseroles and stews.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's interesting? Ever since we booked our flight with British Airways this past Fall, I get lots of UK Spam that I never received before. They probably make a little side money selling email addresses! Or somebody does.
> ...


Sounds kind of similar to shopsafe, offered by my charge card that I always use for internet purchases. A really good idea I think.

It appears that someone has dropped a cat in the neighborhood. It is not the right time of year but I am concerned that it is pregnant since it is so large. If we keep talking it may let us get near. In the meantime, it likes the railing on my neighbors' deck. Mine don't bother it and it does not bother them.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When my nephew was here yesterday he said that their Christmas party for work ( he work for Little Cessars Pizza) was held at Joe Lewis Arrena ( where the Detroit Red Wings play hockey). He said that if you had your own ice skates you could skate on the ice. All of the food vender places were open to them. They had pizza, prime rib & a lot of other good foods to eat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When my nephew was here yesterday he said that their Christmas party for work ( he work for Little Cessars Pizza) was held at Joe Lewis Arrena ( where the Detroit Red Wings play hockey). He said that if you had your own ice skates you could skate on the ice. All of the food vender places were open to them. They had pizza, prime rib & a lot of other good foods to eat.


That sounds like a great party, I bet he had fun!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, thanks bunches for the beef burgundy recipe. It looks delicious! Do you know if the leftovers freeze well, or should I just cut the recipe in half for my solo household? Thanks again.
> ...


That's a good idea, Dave. I don't think I've ever frozen it - probably because I used to use the recipe when I still had kids at home. But I think usually this kind of recipe would freeze well as long as it doesn't have potatoes in it. I don't think they do well after being frozen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got caught up on all of the KP news and recipes. Love Outback! I do have to tell you my experience at another steakhouse last night. Richardson has a Santa's Village every year that is outstanding. They have a variety of little houses to represent the North Pole. Everything is free and people of all ages love it. My family has made it a tradition of going to dinner and then to SV. Last night we went to Texas Land and Cattle Co. Steakhouse. My DD did not want to go because she worked for them many years ago, and did not get paid for about 3 weeks of work. Some mix-up, but they would not make it good. There were about 11 of us. We sat in order because we had decided to go "dutch." Food was great and we were having a great time...until the bills came. Nothing was right. So the waitress went back to correct it. When she gave me my ticket, it was correct, so I placed my credit card in the pocket and gave it to her. No one else's bill was correct, so my nephew said to forget it and he would just pay for everything. They started returning the cards, and mine was missing! We looked everywhere. No one could find it. It had totally vanished into thin air! Good news, they comped all of our meals. Bad news, I had to cancel my credit card...and right before Christmas! More good news, it will probably prevent me from spending much money this week! New card should arrive at the end of the week. I wish it had made my balance vanish as well!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

How on earth will you buy more yarn if your credit card is cancelled?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When my nephew was here yesterday he said that their Christmas party for work ( he work for Little Cessars Pizza) was held at Joe Lewis Arrena ( where the Detroit Red Wings play hockey). He said that if you had your own ice skates you could skate on the ice. All of the food vender places were open to them. They had pizza, prime rib & a lot of other good foods to eat.


There was a day in my life when I would have jumped at a chance to ice skate for free - until I was in my 60's and a large teenage boy who didn't know how to skate ran into me and knocked me on my bottom. I thought my tailbone was broken! That ended my skating days.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Your local shelter could probably use a humane trap and take it in before the really cold weather sets in. If it is pregnant, there are lots of folks like me who would love to have a kitten.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, thanks bunches for the beef burgundy recipe. It looks delicious! Do you know if the leftovers freeze well, or should I just cut the recipe in half for my solo household? Thanks again.
> ...


Thank you, Dave. That's really a good idea and may come in quite handy now that I'm usually just cooking for one. I can deal with leftovers for a few days but don't want to spend a whole week eating just one flavor - especially with all the goodies folks keep posting here on the Tea Party!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Pammie, I'm embarassed to tell you how many times I've lost or misplaced my Discover Card and they still keep issuing new ones to me. They even send them by overnight delivery. My husband says it must be because I'm one of their best customers. Ha! But we do use it for everything; groceries, gas, you name it. Only because we get rebates on our purchases.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

At the bar in the Hoiday Inn in Boston. Of course got lost getting here - very stressful. Got Blind husband situated in room and fled to the hotel bar.
2 G & T down so far. Dinner yet to navigate. Then 5:30 wake up call for 6:30 arrival at eye hospital. Left hubby watching ( listening to) Patriots game. Sure hope they win or he'll be in a crabby mood for the rest of the evening. Thus my prophylactic imbibing. More later!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have had that experience, although not at Outback because I never go there. I had my purse stolen in Italy several years ago. Had to replace two credit cards, driver's licence, and worst of all, my passport. Trying to explain the situation to the Italian police was an experience, but they were quite sympathetic. They had heard my sorry tale many times. They even dialed a CC clearing house in the states for me. I had to call my daughter to have her send cash to the Western Union office in Florence. What a time!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

YoMaMi, I fully endorse prophylactic imbibing to get through stressful situations. I hope everything goes well for BOTH of you!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Most things freeze quite well, with the exception of cream sauces which have a tendency to split. If you then thaw the item out in the kitchen and complete the dish in the conventional way, rather than in the microwave, nobody will ever know. It does vary from dish to dish, anything with cheese in it really doesn't microwave very well.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Yah, they dont freeze well at all. So what I do for any stew that I freeze, I remove the potatoes, then freeze it. You can always make some more potatoes to go in the stew when you unthaw it. I do freeze a lot of my soups/stews because I am just one person living in my home. One can only eat so many left-overs!! haha, the oven stew sounds delicious!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > When my nephew was here yesterday he said that their Christmas party for work ( he work for Little Cessars Pizza) was held at Joe Lewis Arrena ( where the Detroit Red Wings play hockey). He said that if you had your own ice skates you could skate on the ice. All of the food vender places were open to them. They had pizza, prime rib & a lot of other good foods to eat.
> ...


BTW, if anyone is interested in buying an almost brand new pair of Ladies white figure skates, let me know. I think I wore them twice. Don't know if Admin allows this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would totally stress me out - I'm glad they comped your meals....my brother on Pecan Lane in Richardson probably was at the festivities also. Sounds like at least that part of the evening was fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:



> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > When my nephew was here yesterday he said that their Christmas party for work ( he work for Little Cessars Pizza) was held at Joe Lewis Arrena ( where the Detroit Red Wings play hockey). He said that if you had your own ice skates you could skate on the ice. All of the food vender places were open to them. They had pizza, prime rib & a lot of other good foods to eat.
> ...


My neighbor builds his own hockey rink in the back yard every year. It hasn't been cold enough yet to get a good base so no one is on it yet, but he thinks I need to get skates for me and my grandson so that we can join in....I can only imagine how sore I'd be reaching over to keep holding up a 3 year old while trying to keep my own balance. DH would be of no help - no skates for his shoe size (16) so he'd be even more dangerous out there on the ice with street shoes. I'm trying to convince the young boys next year that they should teach the little tyke to skate -- at age 13, I'd even pay them for the tutoring. We'll see---


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I told Dave about this recipe when we were in London, but forgot to post it. My mother-in-law was German and used to fix it occasionally, but this isn't her recipe. A couple of years ago I started making it for Christmas dinner instead of turkey or a roast.

Sauerbraten

1 1/2 cups vinegar
1 1/2 cups water
2 bay leaves
12 whole cloves
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp mace
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 T sugar

Heat above to boiling point. Pour over :

2 large onions, sliced thin

and allow to stand until cool. Stir in:

1 cup cooking or olive oil

Place 3 to 4 pounds beef, chuck or heel of round in a large casserole dish. Pour marinade (mixture you just finished making) over meat. Place in refrigerator for two or three days, turning meat once a day so it will pickle evenly.

Remove meat from marinade. Strain, but save the liquid. Wipe meat dry. Dredge with:

1/2 cup flour, seasoned with salt and pepper

Brown meat on all sides in 4 T hot shortening in large covered skillet. When brown, add 1 cup of marinade. Add sliced onions, if desired. Cover. Bring to steaming point, then reduce heat to simmer. Cook until tender (about 4 hours). Remove meat to hot platter. Make brown gravy. Some cooks add raisins and gingersnaps to gravy. You can suit yourself about that.

Serves 10-12

Source: Betty Furness Westinghouse Cook Book, 1954

We serve this with potato pancakes and applesauce. I'll try to find my potato pancake recipe and post it, also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a classified ads section so I'm sure Admin doesn't mind.....figure skating does that mean very sharp blades?
If they're a size 7-1/2, I'd be interested - and if anyone has a toddler's size 11 - let me know - PM me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> How on earth will you buy more yarn if your credit card is cancelled?


I know! I was ready to place an order and now i have to wait until I get my new one!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a classified ads section so I'm sure Admin doesn't mind.....figure skating does that mean very sharp blades?
> If they're a size 7-1/2, I'd be interested - and if anyone has a toddler's size 11 - let me know - PM me.


Here are some images for figure skates. They have picks on the toes of the blades which is extremely useful for doing the figure skating jumps, whirls, and fancy footwork. These are different from hockey skates which have a slightly curved blade. No figure skating is able to be done in the hockey skates.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=figure+skates&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=m5vuTtbTLczq0QGLnaDqCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=562


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a classified ads section so I'm sure Admin doesn't mind.....figure skating does that mean very sharp blades?
> If they're a size 7-1/2, I'd be interested - and if anyone has a toddler's size 11 - let me know - PM me.


Here are some images for figure skates. They have picks on the toes of the blades which is extremely useful for doing the figure skating jumps, whirls, and fancy footwork. These are different from hockey skates which have a slightly curved blade. No figure skating is able to be done in the hockey skates.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=figure+skates&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=m5vuTtbTLczq0QGLnaDqCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=562

hockey skates
http://www.google.ca/search?q=hockey+skates&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vJzuTvi7A4Lf0QG1h5DxCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJYBELAE&biw=1366&bih=562


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I could skate! I've tried, when I was younger, but now it would take me so long to get up from a fall that I might as well just sit on the ice!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wish I could skate! I've tried, when I was younger, but now it would take me so long to get up from a fall that I might as well just sit on the ice!


I was never able to really skate either. For sure never could get up on the figure skates but I could take a turn around the rink on hockey skates. My ankles were so pour that I was always stumbling and spraining my ankles. I think one needs better ankles than I had to skate! ahah, now on to knitting....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a classified ads section so I'm sure Admin doesn't mind.....figure skating does that mean very sharp blades?
> If they're a size 7-1/2, I'd be interested - and if anyone has a toddler's size 11 - let me know - PM me.


Mine are size 8 and were very expensive. I had skated since I was about 8 years old and had finally decided to treat myself to a really nice pair of skates. It wasn't long after that when I had the bad fall. If looks could kill, that kid should have died. LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I have a trap,which has been well-used. It is getting shelter under my neighbor's deck. I don't know if it has discovered the food at my house. he or she likes to stretch out on their railing, so although it is timid it seems to be at home. Between us I expect we will see it is taken care of.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I just realized that if it turns out to be pregnant, I can drive a kitten down to you. i'm full up with ten.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a classified ads section so I'm sure Admin doesn't mind.....figure skating does that mean very sharp blades?
> If they're a size 7-1/2, I'd be interested - and if anyone has a toddler's size 11 - let me know - PM me.


Yes, the blades have to be very sharp because any turns, etc., are done on the edges.

When my niece and nephew were young, we could buy what's called double runners. There were two blades, not very sharp, and they were hooked onto the shoe soles. They really couldn't skate in them very well, but they were good for playing. Haven't seen those for years. Try the thrift shops for the toddler size you need. I used to buy skates for my kids there. They outgrow them so fast, it doesn't pay to spend a lot of money for them. The skating rinks usually sharpen them for you (for a price).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


You're joking, right? You must not have been reading my posts lately -- we just adopted a kitten a month ago and she's all we can handle for now. LOL

Wow! Ten cats! I'd love to have more than one, but it would mean divorce.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I did wonder, but you said people like you.

The local Human society has become a no kill shelter, but my impression is that when they get filled up, as they quickly do, they will take no more. So that is hardly doing much to get people to be more responsible and not just drop creatures.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a trap,which has been well-used. It is getting shelter under my neighbor's deck. I don't know if it has discovered the food at my house. he or she likes to stretch out on their railing, so although it is timid it seems to be at home. Between us I expect we will see it is taken care of.[/quote]

Check to see if there is a local "Friends for Felines". They work with folks who have feral cats, getting them spayed/neutered and rabies shots. They helped me get all six of mine taken care of in that regard.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

what's that saying about bad apples in buckets


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tomilu said:


> I have a trap,which has been well-used. It is getting shelter under my neighbor's deck. I don't know if it has discovered the food at my house. he or she likes to stretch out on their railing, so although it is timid it seems to be at home. Between us I expect we will see it is taken care of.


Check to see if there is a local "Friends for Felines". They work with folks who have feral cats, getting them spayed/neutered and rabies shots. They helped me get all six of mine taken care of in that regard.[/quote]

i had never heard of this organization, so I thought I would see what it's all about. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI244.html


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

good luck


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What's recommended for the occasional skater --- just to mess around on the neighbors rink from time to time? Thanks.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

no thanks i needed a good chucle
kind of like love thy neighbor but don't get caught


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Last time I went skating, it was at the Broadgate open-air rink with _The Lad_ and his best friend. They looked like a pair of Dutch boys, gliding effortlessly round; I was likened to a badly-designed leather-clad hovercraft with a manic-depressive at the controls!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I told Dave about this recipe when we were in London, but forgot to post it. My mother-in-law was German and used to fix it occasionally, but this isn't her recipe. A couple of years ago I started making it for Christmas dinner instead of turkey or a roast.
> 
> Sauerbraten
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Doris, _The Gannets_ have told me I will be making it soon!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe it is after 3:30 am. I have been knitting and planned to stop by midnight. Then I started watching this movie. It had way too many commercials so it won't be over until 3:45. The bad thing is that I have seen it several times. It's just one of those movies that makes you wish you could go back in time. It didn't get good revues, but I still like it. The name is "Last of the Dogmen" and is about a native American tribe that remained sheltered from the modern world.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I can't believe it is after 3:30 am. I have been knitting and planned to stop by midnight. Then I started watching this movie. It had way too many commercials so it won't be over until 3:45. The bad thing is that I have seen it several times. It's just one of those movies that makes you wish you could go back in time. It didn't get good revues, but I still like it. The name is "Last of the Dogmen" and is about a native American tribe that remained sheltered from the modern world.


Don't worry about the reviews, the critics are paid to be witty and scathing, I only read them for the entertainment value. One of my favourites was by Dorothy Parker, in the New Yorker:

_I watched this play at a distinct disadvantage, I had an uninterrupted view of the stage!_

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG Dave, your last comments have given me a good start to the day!! Going to work is getting harder and harder, but at least today i will have a smile on my face as I start out - THANKS!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> what's that saying about bad apples in buckets


It would help if you would hit "quote reply" instead of "reply" so we know which post you're referring to. I have no idea what your post means.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What's recommended for the occasional skater --- just to mess around on the neighbors rink from time to time? Thanks.


I haven't bought ice skates in years and don't even know the prices, but I would think a store like Sports Authority would carry skates for people who just skate occasionally. It's important that the shoe fits well so your foot doesn't wiggle - you need good support.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > what's that saying about bad apples in buckets
> ...


Perhaps it's a composite response, combining an apple cosy with a funereal shroud for spammers, maybe following an unfortunate accident like Fjolnir, son of Freyr, who drowned in a vat of mead. I think that covers it!

Just as well I haven't forgotten my Norse mythology!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it is after 3:30 am. I have been knitting and planned to stop by midnight. Then I started watching this movie. It had way too many commercials so it won't be over until 3:45. The bad thing is that I have seen it several times. It's just one of those movies that makes you wish you could go back in time. It didn't get good revues, but I still like it. The name is "Last of the Dogmen" and is about a native American tribe that remained sheltered from the modern world.
> ...


I like that one! The Washington Post has/had Tom Shales, who was so critical - there was no movie, play, TV show or anything else that he liked. I wonder if he had a wife? - he would have been hard to live with.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I think it might have been quite good fun, nothing like a little lively banter at the dinner table, we love to trade merry quips, they're a useful distraction should the wine be disappointing!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > What's recommended for the occasional skater --- just to mess around on the neighbors rink from time to time? Thanks.
> ...


I need a crane for support before I get back on the ice!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Last time I went skating, it was at the Broadgate open-air rink with _The Lad_ and his best friend. They looked like a pair of Dutch boys, gliding effortlessly round; I was likened to a badly-designed leather-clad hovercraft with a manic-depressive at the controls!
> 
> Dave


Kids are like that - they catch on fast. We took our younger son ice skating when he was about 18 months old and he was able to put one foot in front of the other without falling. Course, when he did fall, he didn't have far to go. LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > standsalonewolf said:
> ...


You may be right, Dave. Your guess is as good as mine. I never did know Norse mythology, so I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's a good recipe for those days when you have better things to do than stand in the kitchen cooking.
> 
> Oven Beef Burgundy
> 
> ...


Sorry Doris, but what are 'Kitchen Bouquet' and 'Cream of rice'?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good recipe for those days when you have better things to do than stand in the kitchen cooking.
> ...


Kitchen Bouquet is a brown liquid that adds color and flavor to meat. I've used it to darken a chicken before cooking it in the microwave; otherwise, it doesn't look very appealing. It's probably sold near the condiments or the seasonings - I haven't bought any lately as a small bottle lasts me forever. Cream of Rice is a cereal like Cream of Wheat or oatmeal. You measure it dry for the recipe, not cooked. In this recipe, it acts as a thickener. Hope that helps. Sometimes these old recipes are confusing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kitchen Bouquet is a brown liquid that adds color and flavor to meat. I've used it to darken a chicken before cooking it in the microwave; otherwise, it doesn't look very appealing. It's probably sold near the condiments or the seasonings - I haven't bought any lately as a small bottle lasts me forever. Cream of Rice is a cereal like Cream of Wheat or oatmeal. You measure it dry for the recipe, not cooked. In this recipe, it acts as a thickener. Hope that helps. Sometimes these old recipes are confusing.[/quote]

Thanks Doris. Your Kitchen Bouquet I think sounds a bit like the Bisto we have over here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the Potato Pancake recipe to go with the Sauerbraten.

Potato Latkes (Potato Pancakes)

Makes 24 four-inch pancakes.

6 large Idaho potatoes (about 4 1/2 pounds)
3 eggs
1 medium-sized onion, grated
1/3 cup unsifted all-purpose flour
2 tsp salt
Vegetable oil

1. Pare potatoes; shred coarsely with food processor. Immediately place shredded potatoes in cold water; this removes the starch and keeps the potatoes white. Drain; rinse in cold running water. Squeeze firmly in toweling to remove as much water as possible.

2. Beat eggs in a large bowl until frothy. Add potatoes, onion, flour, and salt; stir to blend.

3. Heat a 1/4-inch depth of oil in a large skillet. Drop pancake mixture by 1/4 cupfuls into hot oil (add more oil as needed); flatten with pancake turner to make an even thickness. Brown slowly on one side (about 5 to 6 minutes); turn and brown on other side. Drain on paper towels. Keep warm in 300F oven. Serve hot with applesauce. 

I've tried lots of potato pancake recipes and this is my favorite because it's easy, fast, and they taste good. Just be sure you fry them slowly and long enough so the inside is well cooked. Enjoy! My DH gobbles up sauerbraten, potato pancakes, and applesauce - must be the German in him.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's the Potato Pancake recipe to go with the Sauerbraten.
> 
> Potato Latkes (Potato Pancakes)
> 
> ...


I would add sour cream.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What's recommended for the occasional skater --- just to mess around on the neighbors rink from time to time? Thanks.


Any pair of skates that you learned to skate on. If you learned to skate on figure skates, then you dont want to switch over to hockey skates and vise versa. Sometimes there are local groups with the arena who do loan out skates for the occaisional skater. You may want to check with that. Goodwill or a thrift store may have a pair for very little cost that you could purchase. Every arena usually has someone there who sharpens skates too. Does not matter which type of skate you have, the blades have to be sharp in order to be able to skate properly. Good luck with this!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Dave, all you need is a proper pair of skates and a kitchen chair, and a pretty lady. The lady sits on the chair, and you push her around the rink on your skates! You have something to hang on to and some lively conversation to engage in!! (If you have no pretty lady, I am sure your cat would be willing to oblige you). Of course the lads could take turns cracking the whip with you!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kitchen Bouquet is a brown liquid that adds color and flavor to meat. I've used it to darken a chicken before cooking it in the microwave; otherwise, it doesn't look very appealing. It's probably sold near the condiments or the seasonings - I haven't bought any lately as a small bottle lasts me forever. Cream of Rice is a cereal like Cream of Wheat or oatmeal. You measure it dry for the recipe, not cooked. In this recipe, it acts as a thickener. Hope that helps. Sometimes these old recipes are confusing.


Thanks Doris. Your Kitchen Bouquet I think sounds a bit like the Bisto we have over here.[/quote]

It is what I use too. The Bisto is very handy to have and easy to use.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I didn't get back here at all yesterday--but got 3 batches of cookies done, got two Kindle covers finished (one was almost done from Saturday night), and took DD shopping for her art supplies.

This morning we woke to light snow with the possibility of more...and DD's ceiling leaking (AGAIN)...AUGH. This is the third time, so I'm a bit occupied with that first thing this morning. Let us hope it is not an indication of how the rest of the day will go.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I'm quite happy to watch the lads from the bar, I believe ice should be in glasses, not underfoot!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't even want to think of what I'd look like - with extra layers on for warmth (and cushion) and hunched over holding up a 3 year old - it'll probably be something like a snowman that has thawed and re-frozen into some very weird contortions fumbling across the ice....but should be fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > What's recommended for the occasional skater --- just to mess around on the neighbors rink from time to time? Thanks.
> ...


I was thinking of going to "play it again, sam". I think they're a national store franchise that carries re-useable sports equipment - I'll try there, eBay, GoodWill and Salvation Army. I'm hoping that there are some neighbor kids who have outgrown their skates to use for the grandson thoughout the years -- I'm a very easy shoe size too so may get lucky there too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Gee, that "play it again, Sam" store sounds like fun. We don't have one of those. Good luck finding what you want.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I too, am about to become a gr. grandma for the FIRST time. Tomorrow will be the day. Baby Noah does not want to put his head down so he has to be brought into the world with his head up. Who knows, maybe that is an omen of how he will go through life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I too, am about to become a gr. grandma for the FIRST time. Tomorrow will be the day. Baby Noah does not want to put his head down so he has to be brought into the world with his head up. Who knows, maybe that is an omen of how he will go through life.


Hmm...I was born backwards, and that does explain a LOT.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I see you are from NM. I was out there over Thanksgiving. My firstime. What a nice state. Or at least Las Curses was nice. I hated to come back to IN and the cold weather. O well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm quite happy to watch the lads from the bar, I believe ice should be in glasses, not underfoot!

Dave[/quote]

I'm with you on that one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you dave. if it was a skiing weekend i will be the one in a fabulous sweater standing by the fireplace with drink in hand.

sam

I'm quite happy to watch the lads from the bar, I believe ice should be in glasses, not underfoot!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, I'm so happy for you. What a beautiful family. Oh, what fun you will have following them on facebook. It's not quite as good as being there, but I'm so grateful there is such a thing for keeping updated.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Off the subject but I must buzz off to the grocery store.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=2007134554829&source=jl999

The Christmas Tree - animated Flash ecard by Jacquie Lawson

From me to all my KP friends. Merry Christmas and may the New Year bring much happiness, good health, and JOY!.....Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Love that Jacquie Lawson! She's the best!



Della said:


> Off the subject but I must buzz off to the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=2007134554829&source=jl999
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I see you are from NM. I was out there over Thanksgiving. My firstime. What a nice state. Or at least Las Curses was nice. I hated to come back to IN and the cold weather. O well.


I've lived here for about 11 years...from Kentucky originally. Las Cruces is a very nice town--went to grad school there and then moved north. Today is it not nice, though! We have had snow all day so far and it's cold!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you dave. if it was a skiing weekend i will be the one in a fabulous sweater standing by the fireplace with drink in hand.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'll willingly skip the cold wet stuff and go straight to the _Apres Ski Party_, my fondue set is at the ready!

Dave


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I see you are from NM. I was out there over Thanksgiving. My firstime. What a nice state. Or at least Las Curses was nice. I hated to come back to IN and the cold weather. O well.


Thank you for the nice words about Las Cruces. NM is such a diverse state with deserts, mountains, and just beautiful sun- rises and sunsets. Come back and visit often.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

I've lived here for about 11 years...from Kentucky originally. Las Cruces is a very nice town--went to grad school there and then moved north. Today is it not nice, though! We have had snow all day so far and it's cold![/quote]

You are about 220 miles north of Las Cruces and in the Sandias, correct? It is cold, rainy and nasty here today also. Most are just not prepared for the occasional winter weather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> You are about 220 miles north of Las Cruces and in the Sandias, correct? It is cold, rainy and nasty here today also. Most are just not prepared for the occasional winter weather.


Yep. The snow has been falling all day but so far it's not really sticking on anything (we're in the valley just below the foothills). I hope that remains the case. I don't know why people can't deal with it--I stay home if I can and am very careful if I can't.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I too, am about to become a gr. grandma for the FIRST time. Tomorrow will be the day. Baby Noah does not want to put his head down so he has to be brought into the world with his head up. Who knows, maybe that is an omen of how he will go through life.


That's a beautiful thought! Hayden arrived with his head up, also, as did all of my children (3). Congratulations!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good recipe for those days when you have better things to do than stand in the kitchen cooking.
> ...


i have never heard of kitchen bouquet, i am guessing its a seasoning mix, do you find it with the other spices in wally world?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm with you dave. if it was a skiing weekend i will be the one in a fabulous sweater standing by the fireplace with drink in hand.
> ...


I'm trying to picture Sam in that fabulous sweater standing by the fireplace, Cary Grant style!! Probably a female on each side, admiring his beard.

And Dave at the other end of the room, enjoying his cheese fondue. Which reminds me, I have a good recipe for cheese fondue I'll have to dig out. I haven't made it in years, but this would be the perfect time to do it. What receipt/s do you use, Dave? Maybe you could post one for the next Tea Party and we'll have it for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


my mom had a tomcat hanging around and her inside cat watched it all the time, so one day, we set a live trap and caught it and took to vet for them to neuter. took it back home, and he didn't come around for a while, now he comes back to visit and she keeps food outside for it to eat, mom doesn't mind him coming now, as he can't create any drama now ;-) he won't let you touch him, but looks in window at you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris, I'm so happy for you. What a beautiful family. Oh, what fun you will have following them on facebook. It's not quite as good as being there, but I'm so grateful there is such a thing for keeping updated.


Thanks, Sue. Yes, technology is great when you can't be there in person. The proud Mommy in Boise, Idaho, sends pictures to my DD's IPhone in North Pole, Alaska, and she emails them to me in Alexandria, VA. Then I can post them on the Tea Party to folks all over the world!!

BTW, how are the twins? Do you have pictures to post?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I can't believe it is after 3:30 am. I have been knitting and planned to stop by midnight. Then I started watching this movie. It had way too many commercials so it won't be over until 3:45. The bad thing is that I have seen it several times. It's just one of those movies that makes you wish you could go back in time. It didn't get good revues, but I still like it. The name is "Last of the Dogmen" and is about a native American tribe that remained sheltered from the modern world.


i have seen that movie several times, there is something about tom berenger, i love him and zip the dog, used to have one like him, very smart critter. i think its a good movie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

i have seen that movie several times, there is something about tom berenger, i love him and zip the dog, used to have one like him, very smart critter. i think its a good movie.[/quote]

Tom Berenger is so sexy in that movie! It is my favorite of all of his movies. I'd move to the wilderness with him any day!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


He or she has shelter at my neighbors' and I have food and water out always, though I don't know if s/he has discovered it. We keep calling and figure it will finally get curious and want to see us. We don't know which sex yet, but my neighbor told her husband we might have kittens for Christmas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Love that Jacquie Lawson! She's the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her cards too and it's the strangest thing - I was sitting here trying to figure out how to post one of her cards to KP and lo and behold, here is one. The one I wanted to send is called Shining Star. It is beautiful. Check it out.

Here it is Monday and I've been reading tea party since Friday. It gets bigger and better. Love all the recipes and chatter. Great stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For those who have never used Kitchen Bouquet - I usually find the bottle of this liquid magic near the boxes/cans of stock, broth, bouillion, gravy mixes, etc. There are usually two other products nearby - one being Gravy Master and the other being Maggi - all work for this purpose which is to add just a little more beefy flavor and color. If you can't find these, then a packet of dry au jus or gravy mix may work in it's place---but you may not need the entire packet - you'll need to experiment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

della - how lovely - thank you

sam



Della said:


> Off the subject but I must buzz off to the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=2007134554829&source=jl999
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Della, thank you for the beautiful card and the Christmas wishes. And Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For those who have never used Kitchen Bouquet - I usually find the bottle of this liquid magic near the boxes/cans of stock, broth, bouillion, gravy mixes, etc. There are usually two other products nearby - one being Gravy Master and the other being Maggi - all work for this purpose which is to add just a little more beefy flavor and color. If you can't find these, then a packet of dry au jus or gravy mix may work in it's place---but you may not need the entire packet - you'll need to experiment.


I generally use an Oxo cube and a dash of Worcester Sauce, Brits have been addicted to the flavour since the Romans introduced the concept. Something similar was the secret ingredient in their version of the hamburger.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Sam! It really is good to be back. I really do appreciate the positive energy. It helps. 

Maelinde



thewren said:


> maelinde - great to have you back - sending you lots of positive energy - hope you are in the pink real soon.
> 
> sam


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Really glad things are heading in the right direction, it's great that you're back with us.
> 
> Dave


Thank you, Dave! I'm so happy to be back here, even if it is only for small doses at a time.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Welcome back, Maelinde! We missed you.


Thank you Doris! I've missed you and everyone here as well.

Congrats on your new grandbaby! Can't wait to see pics.

Big Hugs

Maelinde


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, all of the newest babies are great, and we just got the news that another great niece is having her second child - maybe on my birthday in August! (big brother was just a year old in Oct.) so I'm really going to be busy knitting from now on. I have no pictures right now. 
Our Christmas gatherings are getting so large now, that we have to rent a hall for them  
Thanks for asking 



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, I'm so happy for you. What a beautiful family. Oh, what fun you will have following them on facebook. It's not quite as good as being there, but I'm so grateful there is such a thing for keeping updated.
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

They had a memorial service for the two children who died last Wednesday at the high school where the boy went & after the service the mom walked the little girl's horse across the parking lot & the dad walked beside her carring the boy's favorite fishing pole. The little girl Toni was a former class mate of my younger neice Brittany.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everyone sounds really busy. I guess it is that time of year. My DD got us McDonald's for supper. Have to admit, it wasn't very good. FF were way to salty. I don't know why I let her talk me into it. Whataburger and Sonic are much better. Basketball is finally starting. First game tonight. Not my Mavs, but I'll probably watch it anyway.


I'm with ya - I don't care much for McDonald's either. Got really sick the last time I ate there.

Not a bit Whataburger fan either, though. Randy loves it. I do enjoy Sonic, and another favorite for us burger wise is a place in Arlington called No Frills Grill. We also enjoy Steak N Shake steak burgers. Yum


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Maelinde,
> Glad to see you're finally on the road to recovery. Your wit and humor is sorely missed here!


Thank you, Gracieanne! I've missed you as well. 



> My DH is coming home tonight after months of being away - can't wait! Have a great weekend everyone.


Enjoy your time with your DH! Glad he's home. 

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome back, Maelinde! Woot for your healing and progress!


Thank you Sorlenna! It is wonderful to be back. 



Sorlenna said:


> Today, I also did a little research on circular knitting machines but am not sure if that's what my mom's present to me will be this year (she sends money, the gift that fits all). I make so many hats in a year, that seems like it might be worth the investment, but I will need to take a trip to the stores and look at some in person.


Sorlenna,

I only use knitting looms to knit. I have over 29 looms now - some round and some are knitting boards/long looms. I can do an adult hat in 2 hours on a round loom, and a scarf in 8 hours on a knitting board.

One of the best things with the looms is that your work doesn't slip off of them when you're not working on them.

I have an Ultimate Sweater Machine that I got for my anniversary gift, but haven't yet worked on those. We're in the throes of the holiday season, so might have to wait a bit to get that out.

Try a loom first before getting an expensive knitting machine. JoAnn has them on sale Online right now for 25% off. At least the Knifty Knitters and the Knitting Boards.

Let me know if you have any questions on them. I love 'em! 

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm so happy for you that the injection is working along with the P.T. I know what you are going through and you are in my prayers.


Thank you, Strawberry!

I might have to get another round of injections, but that will be in January so that I don't have to be sidelined for Christmas and New Year's.

I am really improving, especially now that I can do some yoga at home. Pain really is a powerful motivator to get some stretching and exercise in.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Maelinde, it's great to have you back with us! It has been a very long haul for you. Glad you're feeling some relief from the pain.


Thank you, Siouxann! 

I am definitely improving, and so happy to be able to sit at the computer and chat with everyone.

It was a relief to be able to start knitting and jewelry making again. I can't wait until I'm able to do some polymer clay, too. Creativity is my stress relief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so happy for you that the injection is working along with the P.T. I know what you are going through and you are in my prayers.
> ...


Maelinde - glad to have you back on the postings...missed you. I can't imagine what kind of pain you must be in and I hope that if you do need to get more injections, that they go well. Immobility for any length of time is it's own motivator to get going...I hate having to be still.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde, I am so glad that you are gaining your health back. Just make sure you do not overdo. You must take care of yourself. Enjoy what knitting and jewelry making you are able to do!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> guen12 said:
> 
> 
> > I too, am about to become a gr. grandma for the FIRST time. Tomorrow will be the day. Baby Noah does not want to put his head down so he has to be brought into the world with his head up. Who knows, maybe that is an omen of how he will go through life.
> ...


LOL. Very funny


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sorlenna,
> 
> I only use knitting looms to knit. I have over 29 looms now - some round and some are knitting boards/long looms. I can do an adult hat in 2 hours on a round loom, and a scarf in 8 hours on a knitting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I can actually knit faster on a circular needle than a loom (have some and have worked a bit with them)...I love my i-cord maker, which is the little crank handle machine, so I was wondering about the circular larger machines. Today, I read a lot of product reviews and it seems that most have 22 needles and are not very big; the other one I was looking at with the more needles is, apparently, a piece of junk if customer dissatisfaction is any indication...it was a bit alarming, so I think I'll pass on those. The next "step up" is the Addi, and I'm not prepared nor able to spend that kind of money on it now. I have looked at the sweater machines as well, but they don't suit me at the moment, either.

Ah, well, I can use the money I'd have spent on more yarn instead and keep myself busier longer! LOL


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

now you made me hungrier after a long day at work any kind of food sounds good bring on the warm stuff it's cold out there
hi everyone


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I love her cards too and it's the strangest thing - I was sitting here trying to figure out how to post one of her cards to KP and lo and behold, here is one. The one I wanted to send is called Shining Star. It is beautiful. Check it out.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=0&pv=3291501&path=83563

Here is the site...Della

Here it is Monday and I've been reading tea party since Friday. It gets bigger and better. Love all the recipes and chatter. Great stuff.[/quote]


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that was nice what a great ending to an almost perfect day


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> i have seen that movie several times, there is something about tom berenger, i love him and zip the dog, used to have one like him, very smart critter. i think its a good movie.


Tom Berenger is so sexy in that movie! It is my favorite of all of his movies. I'd move to the wilderness with him any day![/quote]

:hunf: how weird i watched it this afternoon, after i finished all my candy making and while i wrapped gifts. got all the gift certificates and we are set for christmas. except for the food part :?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sam, i have been meaning to ask how heide is doing. i hope she is doing ok through all these holiday doings, it will just take her time to heal spiritually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for asking southern gal - she seems to be doing well - i am sure she has her moments - now the week befoe christmas it seems her youngest has strep - her husband was sick enough to go to the doctor and he never goes to the doctor - she aches and has a sore throat - their oldest daughter alexis was home all day - and i am going to the doctor tomorrow - think my bronchitis is back so i'm thinking she is to busy to think much about it. but i know it comes to mind every now and then - she gets this vague look on her face and i know she must be thinking about it. it takes time.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam, i have been meaning to ask how heide is doing. i hope she is doing ok through all these holiday doings, it will just take her time to heal spiritually.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - give her a hug from all of your KP friends. Prayers and hopefully some good memories over the holidays to ease the pain.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Mine is a fairly Standard Swiss receipt, I'll type it up for the skiing season, should any of you be mad enough to venture out on a couple of barrel staves!

I can ski, after a fashion, London is noted for its wonderful skiing!

OK it's not wonderful, but it is fun. In the East End there's _Beckton Alps_, it's a dry-ski slope built on a toxic waste dump from the old Beckton Gas Works and conveniently close to the North Sewage Outfall, it's a fragrant location in Summer!

It actually is good fun, the site was cleaned up many years ago and many Londoners have taken their first entertaining tumbles on its nylon bristles.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/learn-to-ski-1581527.html

A few months ago, I posted a receipt for a spicy Mexican Fondue, boys love this as an alternative to the traditional version so I'm re-posting the receipt for anyone who missed it first time round:

*Chilli con Queso*

*Ingredients:*
2 large onions, finely chopped
1/2 oz (15g) butter
2 large tomatoes, peeled, de-seeded and chopped
3 oz (85g) medium chillis, rinsed, de-seeded and chopped
pinch salt
12 oz (340g) cheddar cheese, grated
milk
tortilla or corn chips

*Method:*
In a heavy-bottomed pan over a medium heat, saute the onion, tomatoes and chilli in the butter until softened and tender, but not browned.

Add the cheese, a little at a time, stirring till it is all melted. Stir in a little milk if mixture becomes too thick. Serve immediately with tortilla or corn chips.

Keep warm in a fondue pot over a very low heat.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That fondue was sooo good! Thanks for reminding me about it. It will be on the menu for New Year's Eve.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That fondue was sooo good! Thanks for reminding me about it. It will be on the menu for New Year's Eve.


Glad you like it, I shall be making up a big batch of it tomorrow for when _The Lad_ plus friends descend on me. It seems we are a stopping-off point for his school-friends and I'm told I'm having a _Beach Party_, does that mean palm trees of icebergs? Obviously the boy is hopelessly confused!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The fondue sounds delish. I will have t make some up for the week end. The grandsons will love it but will most likely dip their veggies into it.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all at the Tea Party! I just got caught up on the posts....we've been busy with holiday parties and cookie baking!

Welcome to all new viewers---you won't find a nicer, kinder, generous & informative group of people anywhere

Mealinde----glad you're back and feeling bettter!

Welcome to the new babies (how cute!) and happy birthday to those celebrating!

My mouth is watering just reading about these recipes! I can't wait to try that scotch candy ring!

The witty reparte here has made me laugh so often....my family sit here and give me odd looks---thank you Dave for the cheer (we need it at this stressful time of year)!

My prayers and positive thoughts go out to those in need and hope you all get the support you need around this Holiday season.

Have a great day all!----Kerry

p.s.---Sam, I love your salt & pepper beard!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The fondue sounds delish. I will have t make some up for the week end. The grandsons will love it but will most likely dip their veggies into it.


If you want to go all up-market designer, it really does work well with crudites; but I know my market, tortilla chips are more of a hit with teenage boys!

Hope you all enjoy it!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > That fondue was sooo good! Thanks for reminding me about it. It will be on the menu for New Year's Eve.
> ...


Better turn up the heat! They'll probably arrive in swim trunks. LOL And order a delivery of some sand for the floors.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.

He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


Do give him my very best regards and good wishes. It's amazing what they can do these days, so it's right to be optimistic, I'll be hoping for the best.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I wouldn't be at all surprised if they arrived wearing snorkels and flippers. If young Rupe turns up anything could happen, he's certifiably eccentric!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


Doris, as a nurse, I looked after many of the older persons with this disease. You trust his doctor on this for the treatment he/she recommends. It takes time to come back from the congestive heart failure. There are blood transfusions and iron intravenous therapies for the anemia until he has come out of that state and can go on a less invasive therapy regime. Prayers that you will also have a peace of mind over this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Old Navy commercial with the knitting grandma robot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you dave. if it was a skiing weekend i will be the one in a fabulous sweater standing by the fireplace with drink in hand.
> 
> sam
> 
> When we went skiing I was the one who didn't get past the 'shakey snowplougher' stage whilst the rest progressed on up the higher slopes. I perfected the art of skiing with a book stuck down the inside of my jacket so that when I got fed up with the trail up and down, up and down the nursery slopes on my own, I went and sat in the cafe and read my book!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


Absolutely sending up prayers and good wishes your way--all the best to a return to good health for your DH...modern medicine is a marvel.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Has anyone seen the Old Navy commercial with the knitting grandma robot.


yah, someone also posted a picture on the KP about the grandma using the game boy to knit on the tv monitor!!! too cute, but I would rather knit in real life than in the virtual world!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> ...


Thanks, Dave and 5mmdpns. He's very fortunate in having a very good cardiologist and I know they'll do all they can for him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


My FIL just went through heart surgery this year. It has taken sometime for him to recover. He is finally almost back to old active self. 
Healing thoughts for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - prayers and positive energy coming your way for both of you - this is going to work out - you'll see.

sam



DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I received this from my brother by e-mail..sooooo good I had to pass it along.
True Spirit of This Holiday.......Della

An oldie but truly golden! 

The old man sat in his gas station on a cold Christmas Eve. He hadn't been anywhere in years since his wife had passed away. It was just another day to him. He didn't hate Christmas, just couldn't find a reason to celebrate. He was sitting there looking at the snow that had been falling for the last hour and wondering what it was all about when the door opened and a homeless man stepped through. 

Instead of throwing the man out, Old George as he was known by his customers, told the man to come and sit by the heater and warm up. "Thank you, but I don't mean to intrude," said the stranger. "I see you're busy, I'll just go." 

"Not without something hot in your belly." George said. 

He turned and opened a wide mouth Thermos and handed it to the stranger. "It ain't much, but it's hot and tasty. Stew ... Made it myself. When you're done, there's coffee and it's fresh." 

Just at that moment he heard the "ding" of the driveway bell. "Excuse me, be right back," George said. There in the driveway was an old '53 Chevy. Steam was rolling out of the front.. The driver was panicked. "Mister can you help me!" said the driver, with a deep Spanish accent. "My wife is with child and my car is broken." George opened the hood. It was bad. The block looked cracked from the cold, the car was dead. 

"You ain't going in this thing," George said as he turned away. 

"But Mister, please help ..." The door of the office closed behind George as he went inside. He went to the office wall and got the keys to his old truck, and went back outside. He walked around the building, opened the garage, started the truck and drove it around to where the couple was waiting. "Here, take my truck," he said. "She ain't the best thing you ever looked at, but she runs real good." 

George helped put the woman in the truck and watched as it sped off into the night. He turned and walked back inside the office. "Glad I gave 'em the truck, their tires were shot too. That 'ol truck has brand new ." George thought he was talking to the stranger, but the man had gone. The Thermos was on the desk, empty, with a used coffee cup beside it. "Well, at least he got something in his belly," George thought. 

George went back outside to see if the old Chevy would start. It cranked slowly, but it started. He pulled it into the garage where the truck had been. He thought he would tinker with it for something to do. Christmas Eve meant no customers. He discovered the the block hadn't cracked, it was just the bottom hose on the radiator. "Well, shoot, I can fix this," he said to himself. So he put a new one on. 

"Those tires ain't gonna get 'em through the winter either." He took the snow treads off of his wife's old Lincoln. They were like new and he wasn't going to drive the car anyway. 

As he was working, he heard shots being fired. He ran outside and beside a police car an officer lay on the cold ground. Bleeding from the left shoulder, the officer moaned, "Please help me." 

George helped the officer inside as he remembered the training he had received in the Army as a medic. He knew the wound needed attention. "Pressure to stop the bleeding," he thought. The uniform company had been there that morning and had left clean shop towels. He used those and duct tape to bind the wound. "Hey, they say duct tape can fix anythin'," he said, trying to make the policeman feel at ease. 

"Something for pain," George thought. All he had was the pills he used for his back. "These ought to work." He put some water in a cup and gave the policeman the pills. "You hang in there, I'm going to get you an ambulance." 

The phone was dead. "Maybe I can get one of your buddies on that there talk box out in your car." He went out only to find that a bullet had gone into the dashboard destroying the two way radio. 

He went back in to find the policeman sitting up. "Thanks," said the officer. "You could have left me there. The guy that shot me is still in the area." 

George sat down beside him, "I would never leave an injured man in the Army and I ain't gonna leave you." George pulled back the bandage to check for bleeding. "Looks worse than what it is. Bullet passed right through 'ya. Good thing it missed the important stuff though. I think with time your gonna be right as rain." 

George got up and poured a cup of coffee. "How do you take it?" he asked. 

"None for me," said the officer.. 

"Oh, yer gonna drink this. Best in the city. Too bad I ain't got no donuts." The officer laughed and winced at the same time. 

The front door of the office flew open. In burst a young man with a gun. "Give me all your cash! Do it now!" the young man yelled. His hand was shaking and George could tell that he had never done anything like this before. 

"That's the guy that shot me!" exclaimed the officer. 

"Son, why are you doing this?" asked George, "You need to put the cannon away. Somebody else might get hurt." 

The young man was confused. "Shut up old man, or I'll shoot you, too. Now give me the cash!" 

The cop was reaching for his gun. "Put that thing away," George said to the cop, "we got one too many in here now." 

He turned his attention to the young man. "Son, it's Christmas Eve. If you need money, well then, here. It ain't much but it's all I got. Now put that pea shooter away." 

George pulled $150 out of his pocket and handed it to the young man, reaching for the barrel of the gun at the same time. The young man released his grip on the gun, fell to his knees and began to cry. "I'm not very good at this am I? All I wanted was to buy something for my wife and son," he went on. "I've lost my job, my rent is due, my car got repossessed last week." 

George handed the gun to the cop. "Son, we all get in a bit of squeeze now and then. The road gets hard sometimes, but we make it through the best we can." 

He got the young man to his feet, and sat him down on a chair across from the cop. "Sometimes we do stupid things." George handed the young man a cup of coffee. "Bein' stupid is one of the things that makes us human. Comin' in here with a gun ain't the answer. Now sit there and get warm and we'll sort this thing out." 

The young man had stopped crying. He looked over to the cop. "Sorry I shot you. It just went off. I'm sorry officer." 

"Shut up and drink your coffee " the cop said. 

George could hear the sounds of sirens outside. A police car and an ambulance skidded to a halt. Two cops came through the door, guns drawn. "Chuck! You ok?" one of the cops asked the wounded officer. 

"Not bad for a guy who took a bullet. How did you find me?" 

"GPS locator in the car. Best thing since sliced bread. Who did this?" the other cop asked as he approached the young man. 

Chuck answered him, "I don't know. The guy ran off into the dark. Just dropped his gun and ran." 

George and the young man both looked puzzled at each other. 

"That guy work here?" the wounded cop continued. 

"Yep," George said, "just hired him this morning. Boy lost his job." 

The paramedics came in and loaded Chuck onto the stretcher. The young man leaned over the wounded cop and whispered, "Why?" 

Chuck just said, "Merry Christmas boy ... and you too, George, and thanks for everything." 

"Well, looks like you got one doozy of a break there. That ought to solve some of your problems." 

George went into the back room and came out with a box. He pulled out a ring box. "Here you go, something for the little woman. I don't think Martha would mind. She said it would come in handy some day." 

The young man looked inside to see the biggest diamond ring he ever saw. "I can't take this," said the young man. "It means something to you." 

"And now it means something to you," replied George. "I got my memories. That's all I need." 

George reached into the box again. An airplane, a car and a truck appeared next. They were toys that the oil company had left for him to sell. "Here's something for that little man of yours." 

The young man began to cry again as he handed back the $150 that the old man had handed him earlier. 

"And what are you supposed to buy Christmas dinner with? You keep that too," George said. "Now git home to your family." 

The young man turned with tears streaming down his face. "I'll be here in the morning for work, if that job offer is still good." 

"Nope. I'm closed Christmas day," George said. "See ya the day after." 

George turned around to find that the stranger had returned. "Where'd you come from? I thought you left?" 

"I have been here. I have always been here," said the stranger. "You say you don't celebrate Christmas. Why?" 

"Well, after my wife passed away, I just couldn't see what all the bother was. Puttin' up a tree and all seemed a waste of a good pine tree. Bakin' cookies like I used to with Martha just wasn't the same by myself and besides I was gettin' a little chubby." 

The stranger put his hand on George's shoulder. "But you do celebrate the holiday, George. You gave me food and drink and warmed me when I was cold and hungry. The woman with child will bear a son and he will become a great doctor. 

The policeman you helped will go on to save 19 people from being killed by terrorists. The young man who tried to rob you will make you a rich man and not take any for himself. "That is the spirit of the season and you keep it as good as any man." 

George was taken aback by all this stranger had said. "And how do you know all this?" asked the old man. 

"Trust me, George. I have the inside track on this sort of thing. And when your days are done you will be with Martha again." 

The stranger moved toward the door. "If you will excuse me, George, I have to go now. I have to go home where there is a big celebration planned." 

George watched as the old leather jacket and the torn pants that the stranger was wearing turned into a white robe. A golden light began to fill the room. 

"You see, George ... it's My birthday. Merry Christmas." 

George fell to his knees and replied, "Happy Birthday, Lord Jesus" 



This story is better than any greeting card.
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND GOD BLESS!


Now clear the lump from your throat, blow your nose, and send this along to a friend of yours or someone who may need a reminder as to why we celebrate Christmas.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Has anyone seen the Old Navy commercial with the knitting grandma robot.


TEE HEE HEE; with the phrase "senior knitizens"


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT, we will certainly keep your husband in our thoughts and prayers, and YOU as well.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, you could always greet them at the door with your arms moving up and down, and tell them you are the waves for their beach party.

(I quite look forward to the time when I can decorate a palm tree instead of a pine!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, you could always greet them at the door with your arms moving up and down, and tell them you are the waves for their beach party.
> 
> (I quite look forward to the time when I can decorate a palm tree instead of a pine!)


Siouxann - I love the image of Dave doing the "wave" --- here's a cake for the party: http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/towering-sand-castle-cake-688671/


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That cake is just too cute!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 15th radiation treatment today & then saw the Radiation Oncologist after everything is looking good. Still don't know if he will add 5 more treatments after the last one on January 5th.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You must have known my mother. That is the same receipe she used and they were the best. A few strips of bacon and that was supper. Edith


mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the Potato Pancake recipe to go with the Sauerbraten.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My daughter, Lori came into the world heads up and has lived her life the same way. She is now 54 years old and still takes the world head on. Noah will do just fine. All he will need is a loving and guiding hand which I know he will get. Edith


guen12 said:


> I too, am about to become a gr. grandma for the FIRST time. Tomorrow will be the day. Baby Noah does not want to put his head down so he has to be brought into the world with his head up. Who knows, maybe that is an omen of how he will go through life.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Has anyone seen the Old Navy commercial with the knitting grandma robot.


  yes, its pretty funny. right now my fav. commercial is the stupid geico lizard in a texas honky tonk and at the end when he is line dancing. to funny.
did anyone watch the show last night about the 4 friends who dare each other and have tasks they have to do with strangers, then whoever looses the most has to do a penalty. i was rolling in floor by my self cause bj went to bed early. oh, my i was hurting i laughed so much.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My prayers for you both. There are trying days ahead but modern nedicine has come a long way. Stay upbeat . Edith


DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doris, thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I think a beach party is great for this time of year! Get some Beach Boys and do some pretend surfing!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your prayers and good thoughts. Well, we had an appt. with the Nurse Practitioner in the cardiologist's office and we don't know anymore now than when we went in. Apparently, DH has mild heart failure, but no one seems to know what is causing his anemia. So the next step is a colonoscopy and endoscopy to see if there's any internal bleeding. Possibly, a transfusion to help the anemia. He has had atrial fibrillation since last summer, but the medication for that could be causing internal bleeding so he's off that for now. We have 3 doctors working on the case and we have to find out if they're all communicating; that's a job for tomorrow when the doctors' offices are open. Please keep up the prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Love, prayers, and hugs for you and your DH. Thanks for sharing, Doris. May your Christmas be happy inspite of dark days at times.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Latest picture of my new great-grandson. I guess the proud Grandma will be keeping me posted on a daily basis.
> 
> Look at the size of that hand. We'll have to make a football player out of him.


Doris,

Your great grandson is just so handsome! He'll definitely be one of the best dressed kids on this planet with your mad skills.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 15th radiation treatment today & then saw the Radiation Oncologist after everything is looking good. Still don't know if he will add 5 more treatments after the last one on January 5th.


 how many treatments has your mom already had? hopefully she won't need any more than what the dr. has already said. i know my mom just went through 25 radiation treatments that were from end of Jan to Feb if memory is correct. it took her weeks to get her appetite and energy back. as of today she is fine and healthy. only because they caught it when they did


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Kitchen Bouquet is a brown liquid that adds color and flavor to meat. I've used it to darken a chicken before cooking it in the microwave; otherwise, it doesn't look very appealing. It's probably sold near the condiments or the seasonings - I haven't bought any lately as a small bottle lasts me forever. Cream of Rice is a cereal like Cream of Wheat or oatmeal. You measure it dry for the recipe, not cooked. In this recipe, it acts as a thickener. Hope that helps. Sometimes these old recipes are confusing.
> ...


It is what I use too. The Bisto is very handy to have and easy to use.[/quote]

all i have to say is if Bisto powder ever stops being made i am in big trouble. i love Bisto not Knorr or OXO i find them to be really salty but not Bisto. i can make gravy from scratch but i like the Bisto way more but that's just me


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

We made the Shaker Town Corn Pudding for Thanksgiving this year for our best friends, and it was a total hit! Only a tiny bit was left over - not even enough to keep.  We doubled this recipe and due to seconds (and some thirds!) it was just _barely_ enough for 7 people. We had no idea it would be so popular, as it was our first time to make it. Even our dear friend who doesn't eat corn enjoyed it. He just picked out the corny bits. 

The first time I had heard of this, I thought it sounded a bit yucky. That was until my mom actually made it and served it for a Christmas dinner. We all thought it was quite delicious after all!

I had to find the recipe because I didn't think to get my mom's version before she passed away in 2008. I think it could have been similar as it tasted almost exactly like hers.

I wonder if one leaves out the corn and adds more sugar if it would be a type of custard?

*Shaker Town Corn Pudding*

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons butter, softened 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
3 whole eggs, slightly beaten 
2 cups frozen corn 
1 3/4 cups milk

Directions:

1.In a large bowl, blend the butter, sugar, flour and salt. 
2.Add the eggs, and beat well with a rotary beater or mixer on low --. 
3.Stir in the corn and milk (if using frozen corn, chop it up a little first to release the milky juices). 
4.Pour the ingredients into a buttered flat 10x6" casserole and bake at 325* for 45 minutes, stirring once halfway through the baking period. 
5.When done, the pudding will be golden brown on top and a knife inserted in the middle will come out clean. 
6.This mixture can be prepared ahead of time and kept in the refrigerator. Stir Well, then pour into a baking dish, then bake according to above directions.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


all i have to say is if Bisto powder ever stops being made i am in big trouble. i love Bisto not Knorr or OXO i find them to be really salty but not Bisto. i can make gravy from scratch but i like the Bisto way more but that's just me[/quote]

me too my middle son when he was out for supper at his future MIL he took bisto with him and showed her how to make gravy like his mother could you imagine that I would have kicked him out I am sure


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


me too my middle son when he was out for supper at his future MIL he took bisto with him and showed her how to make gravy like his mother could you imagine that I would have kicked him out I am sure[/quote]

I use the Bisto in with the roast drippings for good ole flavor. But when I make oven-fried french fries, I like just the "gravy" made with Bisto and water!!! and of course, smoothered in Heintz Ketchup!!! add chunks of mozzarilla cheese and you have poutine!!! yum yum. Then you just need a dill pickle. *sigh* need to get right on this now!! right Della?? :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi everyone loved that story you all have a great time 
and save some of that cake


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Please send up some prayers for my husband. This afternoon we get the diagnosis for his shortness of breath and severe anemia. It looks like it may be heart failure and I don't know what the remedy is for that.
> 
> He's pretty upbeat about the whole thing, but that's his personality; keep smiling and don't let the world know there's anything wrong is his motto.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


Doris,

Prayers and positive healing energy being sent to you and your husband.

Here's wishing for a speedy and full recovery.

hugs


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

many prayers to you and your husband


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


I use the Bisto in with the roast drippings for good ole flavor. But when I make oven-fried french fries, I like just the "gravy" made with Bisto and water!!! and of course, smoothered in Heintz Ketchup!!! add chunks of mozzarilla cheese and you have poutine!!! yum yum. Then you just need a dill pickle. *sigh* need to get right on this now!! right Della?? :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> We made the Shaker Town Corn Pudding for Thanksgiving this year for our best friends, and it was a total hit! Only a tiny bit was left over - not even enough to keep.  We doubled this recipe and due to seconds (and some thirds!) it was just _barely_ enough for 7 people. We had no idea it would be so popular, as it was our first time to make it. Even our dear friend who doesn't eat corn enjoyed it. He just picked out the corny bits.
> 
> The first time I had heard of this, I thought it sounded a bit yucky. That was until my mom actually made it and served it for a Christmas dinner. We all thought it was quite delicious after all!
> 
> ...


This is known to me just as corn pudding. Don't drop it just out of the oven because it is VERY hot and you will scald your ankles.

Yes, leave out the corn, and the flour is unnecessary, and you have baked custard. The butter would be unnecessary also.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


I use the Bisto in with the roast drippings for good ole flavor. But when I make oven-fried french fries, I like just the "gravy" made with Bisto and water!!! and of course, smoothered in Heintz Ketchup!!! add chunks of mozzarilla cheese and you have poutine!!! yum yum. Then you just need a dill pickle. *sigh* need to get right on this now!! right Della?? :thumbup:[/quote]

I see there are several bistos. Which is used in these ways?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Della said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > jeanbess said:
> ...


[/quote]

I will have to try that sounds yummy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

As far as my grocery stores have been, I have only ever found the Bisto in powder form in a box. To make the Bisto gravy, just follow the directions on the box. There is a beef mix and a chicken mix but I have only ever tried and used the beef Bisto. (Why mess with a good thing? haha) For the poutine, I only use the beef Bisto and for those who use ketchup, (I love my ketchup!!!) I add it on the side and use it for dipping!! PS A tea towel tucked in at the neckline and draped down the front makes for the most delicious eating of this as there is no skimping on the gravy!! You need a fork in one hand and a spoon in the other!!!
The Bisto is actually a British gravy mix going back to about 1919.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As far as my grocery stores have been, I have only ever found the Bisto in powder form in a box. To make the Bisto gravy, just follow the directions on the box. There is a beef mix and a chicken mix but I have only ever tried and used the beef Bisto. (Why mess with a good thing? haha) For the poutine, I only use the beef Bisto and for those who use ketchup, (I love my ketchup!!!) I add it on the side and use it for dipping!! PS A tea towel tucked in at the neckline and draped down the front makes for the most delicious eating of this as there is no skimping on the gravy!! You need a fork in one hand and a spoon in the other!!!
> The Bisto is actually a British gravy mix going back to about
> 
> I have tried the bisto chicken mix, but beef is better will stick to it
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde, the corn pudding sounds delicious! Is it a side dish or dessert? That may sound silly, but Babes has a creamed corn that I swear is good enough to be dessert!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As far as my grocery stores have been, I have only ever found the Bisto in powder form in a box. To make the Bisto gravy, just follow the directions on the box. There is a beef mix and a chicken mix but I have only ever tried and used the beef Bisto. (Why mess with a good thing? haha) For the poutine, I only use the beef Bisto and for those who use ketchup, (I love my ketchup!!!) I add it on the side and use it for dipping!! PS A tea towel tucked in at the neckline and draped down the front makes for the most delicious eating of this as there is no skimping on the gravy!! You need a fork in one hand and a spoon in the other!!!
> The Bisto is actually a British gravy mix going back to about 1919.


If you go to Amazon, which is what I did, you find several that are not gravy mix, or rather there are several forms.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As far as my grocery stores have been, I have only ever found the Bisto in powder form in a box. To make the Bisto gravy, just follow the directions on the box. There is a beef mix and a chicken mix but I have only ever tried and used the beef Bisto. (Why mess with a good thing? haha) For the poutine, I only use the beef Bisto and for those who use ketchup, (I love my ketchup!!!) I add it on the side and use it for dipping!! PS A tea towel tucked in at the neckline and draped down the front makes for the most delicious eating of this as there is no skimping on the gravy!! You need a fork in one hand and a spoon in the other!!!
> The Bisto is actually a British gravy mix going back to about 1919.


I don't know what it is about Bisto, but I can't stand the stuff, it always tastes 'odd' to me. I think it's probably down to childhood indoctrination, my grandmother and my favourite nanny were both excellent cooks but with rather fixed ideas, Bisto was very high on their list of dislikes. I can remember them lecturing me, at considerable length, on how it was for people who were too lazy to make 'proper gravy' from homemade stock, thickened with cornflour. They would reluctantly 'help things along' with half an Oxo cube, but that was about it.

About the only convenience foods I can ever remember being allowed into the kitchen were Oxo cubes, Bird's custard powder and blancmange powder and gelatine crystals because they both agreed preparing it was a tiresome task. I can remember some fairly lively discussions about whether it was acceptable to use self-raising flour, or just laziness!

It's funny how these things stick, I'm a little more relaxed about things than they were, I risk their wrath from beyond the shades for buying packs of dried mixed herbs, or "floor sweepings, you have no idea what's in it" as my grandmother described them. I also buy the pre-washed dried fruits and I don't always bother to pick it over, rinse it, then dry it in a cool oven before baking a cake. I'm glad they didn't brain-wash me into rejecting self-raising flour, even my grandmother grudgingly admitted it makes lighter cakes, although she did keep worrying about what must have been done to make it quite so light; I'm prettty lazy there too, I seldom sift it twice.

I'm a lot more relaxed about these modern convenience foods, I do buy blocks of puff pastry. I can make puff pastry, I have made puff pastry, that's why I buy it ready-to-roll; that goes double for filo pastry!

I also have zero compunction about buying pre-mixed sachets of herbs and spices, I don't feel the urge to grind my own spices with a pestle either, with the exception of nutmeg which really does need to be grated fresh. I do feel guilty about buying tinned chopped tomatoes and red kidney beans, but I still manage to sleep at night.

I think we tend to stick with the way we were taught, my teachers were Edwardians, so a large proportion of my basic receipts are a hundred years old, very few are less than sixty years old. I do like my electric cooker and I do like steaming fish and vegetables in the microwave, I wouldn't be parted from my electric mixer either. It was quite funny when _The Lad_ went on a school trip to a heritage museum, he knew more about the Victorian kitchen than his teacher, he knows a pair of sugar pincers when he sees them!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I had a very strange (to me) happening this morning as I logged in to the tea party. There were ten listings for the tea party going back to June. No new additions to them, either. So far I haven't received anything from the UGG person.[/quote]

hey, me too, i opened it before i realized the date, whats up with that? :?[/quote]

I had the same thing and I too didn't realize the date. I was wondering what it was all about.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Maelinde, the corn pudding sounds delicious! Is it a side dish or dessert? That may sound silly, but Babes has a creamed corn that I swear is good enough to be dessert!


I've never been to Babe's, but some of my friends in Allen *adore* that place!

We used it as a side dish, but yes it can be on the sweet side. 

What I'd do is to make a very small batch of it to see what changes need to be made for the official family gathering dinner version. We did that a lot when I was a kid. We never did mind eating the mistakes. LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, more power to you for attempting to cook "from scratch." It's very commendable. I tried that once. I decided that I wouldn't take any shortcuts; there would be no boxed cake mixes, etc., then I found out I was spending all day in the kitchen and there were other things I'd rather be doing. So I take a lot of shortcuts now as long as the finished product is edible. But I'll say one thing: A German Chocolate Cake made from scratch is much better than one that comes from a box of cake mix and a can of frosting. And a pot of home baked beans is better than those from a can. And I'd much rather eat homemade chili than chili from a can.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

You're right, DorisT, some things just can't be duplicated in a mix. Chili, most soups and stews, and definitely frostings! I didn't really learn to cook until after I was married, and my mother in law was my teacher. (OH MY!) She regarded anything in a can/box/packet as suspect. It was quite a while before i figured out which items I could short-cut on. Getting a full-time job helped in that process.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde, your corn recipe sounds delicious! And much easier than the one I have which requires separating eggs, beating the whites and folding them into the other ingredients. I don't make it very often because it is such a process.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, more power to you for attempting to cook "from scratch." It's very commendable. I tried that once. I decided that I wouldn't take any shortcuts; there would be no boxed cake mixes, etc., then I found out I was spending all day in the kitchen and there were other things I'd rather be doing. So I take a lot of shortcuts now as long as the finished product is edible. But I'll say one thing: A German Chocolate Cake made from scratch is much better than one that comes from a box of cake mix and a can of frosting. And a pot of home baked beans is better than those from a can. And I'd much rather eat homemade chili than chili from a can.


I've just never seen the point of a cake mix. I tend to have all those ingredients on hand.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, more power to you for attempting to cook "from scratch." It's very commendable. I tried that once. I decided that I wouldn't take any shortcuts; there would be no boxed cake mixes, etc., then I found out I was spending all day in the kitchen and there were other things I'd rather be doing. So I take a lot of shortcuts now as long as the finished product is edible. But I'll say one thing: A German Chocolate Cake made from scratch is much better than one that comes from a box of cake mix and a can of frosting. And a pot of home baked beans is better than those from a can. And I'd much rather eat homemade chili than chili from a can.


I do use some canned goods, I've no problem with them and some things like tinned peaches, pears and pineapple have a flavour all of their own. Likewise, I buy some tinned vegetables and pulses, besides their usefulness, I like to keep at least enough food to last for a fortnight in the larder and freezer. I also love a certain brand of tomato soup!

As for the rest, I am lucky because there are three street markets near the uni, I have a good local High Street with proper shops in addition to the _Palace of Hell_ and of course there are loads of specialist delis, poulterers, fishmongers, cheese shops and butchers in the centre of London. I can't really see the point in buying the pre-packaged goods, unless it's something I can't make myself, or in the case of filo and puff pastry, have no wish to ever make again!

When it comes to baking, I just can't see the point of buying it in a box. I read the instructions on one once and there's no less work involved. I've got all the ingredients in the cupboard, as well as a pair of scales and my trusty _Kenwood Chef_ mixer, so knocking up a fruit cake, or 'a bit of rough' as nanny used to call it, only takes ten minutes. As for a sponge, I can make that in less time than it takes the oven to heat up! Beyond that, when I calculated the cost of the ingredients, it struck me as a very expensive way to buy flour!

I think a lot of it is the way I was taught to cook and the household I grew up in. Also the war had a lot to do with, rationing went on until 1954, so people were all used to cooking from scratch because convenience foods simply weren't available. As you saw from the Museum of Brands, frozen fish fingers and pies only really started appearing in the late 50s to early 60s and then they were viewed with a lot of scepticism and as an emergency fall-back. It wasn't until the 1970s that they really started to become popular, by that time I'd learned how to cook.

As for time, I think it's a question of scheduling, I have a fair idea of what I'll be cooking for three days in advance. Things that take time, like jam making, are planned activities. I actually find it relaxing, chopping up fruit and stirring are simple tasks that don't require much thought, I use the time to compose my lectures. There's something about the rhythmic action that helps me construct arguments and rehearse my delivery. I'm not alone, one of my friends gets out the paint roller and re-decorates a room when writing a paper, of course Sylvia Plath famously baked cakes when composing.

I'm not saying my methodology would suit everyone, it just seems to work OK for me. I'll quite happily buy cakes from the bakery and the patisserie, there are some things I can't make and others it isn't cost-effective to make in small quantities. I buy my sausages from my local butcher, he's won many awards for them and I love what he does. I suppose it all depends on one's lifestyle and what one's used to, you've also probably noticed, a lot of my receipts are very quick and easy.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, Dave, I learned a new word. What are "pulses"? Poulterer I can figure out - that's where you buy poultry. You're lucky to have all those little specialty shops. We don't have those. We used to have a bakery in our little shopping center about a mile from here, but they closed long ago. There is only one butcher that I'm aware of and it's about 3 miles from here. So we go to the Palaces of Hell because we don't have many options. From May to October we have outdoor farmers' markets where we can buy fresh veggies.

When we go to an indoor farmer's market in towns like York and Lancaster, PA, and an Amish market in Annapolis, MD, we're able to find fresh meats and poultry, and lots of other goodies, but a lot of the baked goods are tasteless. One stand makes fresh horseradish while you wait and John loves horseradish.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pulses are things like lentils, barley, split peas, etc.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pulses are things like lentils, barley, split peas, etc.


Boy that is a new one to me.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I love going to the Lancaster area to the Amish Market at Bird-in-Hand. The cheeses there are so good. I'm not too fond of the baked goods, but i always buy a small shoofly pie. I have my mother's recipe for it, which is The Best, but it makes a 10" pie, and I'm the only one who likes it. The horseradish is truly pungent - you need only a small amount on any sandwich!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


I use the Bisto in with the roast drippings for good ole flavor. But when I make oven-fried french fries, I like just the "gravy" made with Bisto and water!!! and of course, smoothered in Heintz Ketchup!!! add chunks of mozzarilla cheese and you have poutine!!! yum yum. Then you just need a dill pickle. *sigh* need to get right on this now!! right Della?? :thumbup:[/quote]

i to use roast drippings with the Bisto. it never fails when i make gravy someone always asks how i make it so great and i just smile because i know they think it took forever to make when it takes only 5min. gotta love Bisto for making things so much faster


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Love, prayers, and hugs for you and your DH. Thanks for sharing, Doris. May your Christmas be happy inspite of dark days at times.


Ditto that from me. 
boys are spending the day with me, and we are baking cookies, fun fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Doris - I'd love to see them make the horseradish!!! We grew it on the farm - I still buy the fresh stuff when I can get it. Anyway, if you've cried from slicing onions----you'll double-double cry when mincing horseradish. When we made it on the farm, it was before the days of food processors so we used the handcranked meat grinder with the very fine disc and would have to take turns turning the handle because the senstation of the essence in the nose, eyes and throat were too much to bear. Good thing there were a lot of us to take turns. My mom would add some vinegar and salt for preservative and we'd have that with almost everything we'd put on a sandwich. I prefer to add some creaminess to my horseradish sauces and have used everything from white sauce to ricotta cheese. They've all been good.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I received this same story this morning from a college roommate from many years ago. I then forwarded it on to several friend. Christmas shouldn't be one day a year. What a great story.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I received this same story this morning from a college roommate from many years ago. I then forwarded it on to several friend. Christmas shouldn't be one day a year. What a great story.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry this posted twice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> OK, Dave, I learned a new word. What are "pulses"? Poulterer I can figure out - that's where you buy poultry. You're lucky to have all those little specialty shops. We don't have those. We used to have a bakery in our little shopping center about a mile from here, but they closed long ago. There is only one butcher that I'm aware of and it's about 3 miles from here. So we go to the Palaces of Hell because we don't have many options. From May to October we have outdoor farmers' markets where we can buy fresh veggies.
> 
> When we go to an indoor farmer's market in towns like York and Lancaster, PA, and an Amish market in Annapolis, MD, we're able to find fresh meats and poultry, and lots of other goodies, but a lot of the baked goods are tasteless. One stand makes fresh horseradish while you wait and John loves horseradish.


Pulses are the edible seeds of leguminous plants, red kidney beans, haricot beans, borlotti beans etc., you traditionally buy them dried and then soak them overnight and cook them. Unless I have a very good reason to buy them that way, as in the famous _Mock Duck_ made with red lentils, it really doesn't work unless you go through the entire process, I am quite happy to use the canned variety, I find it very difficult to tell the difference!

The supermarkets have been aggressively taking over the High Street, in the UK the _Big Four_ chains account for 68% of all High Street spending, the biggest, Tesco, gets over half of that, 36p of every pound.

Luckily, where I live there is an 'aging population' that is very determined, we thwarted Tesco in a five year battle, but other places haven't been so lucky. We still have two bakers, a butcher, two delis, three general frocers, a chocolatier, two florists, a hardware store, a haberdasher, a draper, a craft shop, two wine mercahants, a record store as well as a yarn shop and all the other thngs you'd expect in a small suburban village, a fresh fish stall comes up from the coast three times a week, as does the shellfish seller. The _Palace of Hell_ that we do have was able to see off a few of our independent traders, but they aren't able to control the space in the way they would like, we simply won't let them and oppose any extensions to their opening hours etc., it's a constant battle of wills and wits!

My nearest street market is four miles away, but there are three buses that go there, each of which run every 12 minutes. The market is protected by Royal Charter going back neaarly seven centuries, the dark forces of mega-business have their work cut out getting rid of that one, although they have tried twice!

But the centre of London has everything, it's only twelve miles as the crow flies, so I'm very lucky. I really only need to use the supermarket for dry goods, detergents and toilet paper.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> You're right, DorisT, some things just can't be duplicated in a mix. Chili, most soups and stews, and definitely frostings! I didn't really learn to cook until after I was married, and my mother in law was my teacher. (OH MY!) She regarded anything in a can/box/packet as suspect. It was quite a while before i figured out which items I could short-cut on. Getting a full-time job helped in that process.


She wasn't related to my nanny was she?

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, I think my grandmother would have gotten along very well with your nanny! Her home made pies and biscuits and beans and cornbread...oh, my!

I'm also a make things from scratch kind of cook...once my 2nd daughter had a friend over, and I'd made a cake. I went into the kitchen to find the friend looking around, and when I asked her what she needed, she said she wanted to know what kind of cake mix I'd used so she could tell her mom how good it was. I laughed and said, "Oh, no, honey, no boxes of cake mix here!" Like many of you, I find there's no more work involved with scratch making and I don't get those preservatives and extra salt and so forth. I make chili from scratch as well--put the dry beans in the crock pot overnight and then add everything else in the morning and let it simmer all day. Stew & soup are done the same way.

I also have that corn pudding recipe and it has become something of a traditional dish at Christmas time around here; I leave out the extra sugar, though, as I find it sweet enough with just the corn sugars.

And I'm just getting caught up on the forum (haven't been here since Monday) and continue to pray and send blessings for all.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the Old Navy commercial with the knitting grandma robot.
> ...


Do tell the name of the movie, people need a good roll!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Dave, I learned a new word. What are "pulses"? Poulterer I can figure out - that's where you buy poultry. You're lucky to have all those little specialty shops. We don't have those. We used to have a bakery in our little shopping center about a mile from here, but they closed long ago. There is only one butcher that I'm aware of and it's about 3 miles from here. So we go to the Palaces of Hell because we don't have many options. From May to October we have outdoor farmers' markets where we can buy fresh veggies.
> ...


I use the dried beans for soup. I have begun using them for hummus since the organic canned ones have been less available at a reasonable price.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siousann - don't you know you can't mention food without including the receipe. lol

sam

[quote=siouxannbut i always buy a small shoofly pie. I have my mother's recipe for it, which is The Best, but it makes a 10" pie, and


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - you really make me jealous - all those speciality shops and different places to buy sausages, etc. we have almost zero places to buy like that - there is one bakery downtown (very good i might add) and a very good butcher out north of town and then we have the palaces of hell with their prepackaged stuff. 

i really enjoy cooking and baking from scratch. it's very relaxing for me.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer to buy the canned/frozen foods that I need rather than preparing from scratch because for the most part, the from scratch recipes always make way too much. I am just a single person living at home so I just make enough stuff for one to three meals. Sometimes I will freeze the third meal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you have adequate freezer space, I find that I can still cook for 4 people, but use 1/2 for the two of us nd freeze the other half for a later date. Dividing that amount into 4 would give you 3 meals in the freezer for some other day. Rachael Ray has a show now where she prepares several meals at once --- I try to do that too. That way all the preparation time of chopping onions, peppers, celery, etc. is done all at once. I like freezing in the freezer bags with the name and date on the bag....can get more in the freezer that way and easier to figure out what to pull out for the next meal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I prefer to make things from scratch but, when needed I accept help from the store. I don't like making puff pastry and can't make phillo dough. I think my pie crust is aweful but, my husband says it tastes good.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Dave, I learned a new word. What are "pulses"? Poulterer I can figure out - that's where you buy poultry. You're lucky to have all those little specialty shops. We don't have those. We used to have a bakery in our little shopping center about a mile from here, but they closed long ago. There is only one butcher that I'm aware of and it's about 3 miles from here. So we go to the Palaces of Hell because we don't have many options. From May to October we have outdoor farmers' markets where we can buy fresh veggies.
> ...


You know, I would really love to see a backlash against all of these giant supermarkets who so arrogantly take over areas and send smaller traders to the wall. Its our fault of course, for allowing it to happen, and by not supporting the gorgeous delis and fruiterers and taking the supposedly easy option of supermarkets. But the HUGE downside is that our food is being polluted in the name of profits. Fresh fruit is NOT fresh but kept in huge climate controlled areas and bought out and sold as fresh months after harvest. Our day to day food items are riddled with additive and sent out in vast quantities of unnecessary packaging and WE ARE ALLOWING IT TO HAPPEN. Our food chain is so clogged with bad intentions that we have to pay a premium price for normal "farm fresh" or "organic" because we are so out of touch with what is real. There is a big swing to home vegie gardens her in Oz and the climate is a big help with this. Just got to persuade the possums that it isn't for them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Not to change the subject, but I'm wondering if the Beach Party has started yet, Dave. What types of food are you serving?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

let get this party started bring on the food 
beverages the party favors and anything else you feel like bringing


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Sam, MY BAD!!! I shall dig out that receipt tomorrow and post it. I thought I was the only one who liked shoofly pie.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never heard of shoofly pie what's in it


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> never heard of shoofly pie what's in it


The basis is molasses, with a mixture of flour, sugar, spices that forms a cake-like texture. If you don't like molasses, you probably won't like this. I grew up with it and really like it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it's ok not a big fan sounds really sweet


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh Sam, MY BAD!!! I shall dig out that receipt tomorrow and post it. I thought I was the only one who liked shoofly pie.


My mother used to occaisionally make this when we were little kids. Mom called it sugar pie. It sure was sweet! At least that was the way I remember it. I kept on looking for the lemon merrang, strawberries, and pumpkin, etc. that was supposed to be in pies and never found it. I guess I just did not appreciate this pie as it was not pie as I understood it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that's true kind of like fruit cake not everyone can make it


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > never heard of shoofly pie what's in it
> ...


Is yours wet or dry?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine is a wet-bottom version


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Mine is a wet-bottom version


Pardon?!?!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

she's talking about shoofly pie her's was wet at the bottom some people's come out dry


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> she's talking about shoofly pie her's was wet at the bottom some people's come out dry


If you say so, lol. It did sound a bit strange.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess it would to anyone who just dropped in
how you doing sunnybutterfly always good knowing you are around


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My Aunt Rosie called my mom today & she said that she is going to be a great-grandmother again next year 2-3 babies mom could not remember. She is having a rough time right now as today 12-22-11 is the first anniversary since she lost her husband of over 50 years. I guess I need to get busy with my needles & make some more Isa Bear Original baby afghans. My aunt also lost both of her sisters last year one in January & the other in March. The babies are one boy & two girls. 
Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the kind of pie shoeflies eat.

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> never heard of shoofly pie what's in it


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting caught up on the posts. Been busy today and haven't checked in. I have started the hoods to my 2 scarves. Don't think they'll be ready by Christmas! I did finish the dishcloths I was doing for Christmas. Still not decorated much, but there is a little out. Will work on that tomorrow and Fri. Sat. will be the big clean-up!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Not to change the subject, but I'm wondering if the Beach Party has started yet, Dave. What types of food are you serving?


Sorry I disn't get back to you last night, we were having too much fun. I went down the Tex-Mex route for the boys, I know their tastes, hot spicy and lots of it!

They'd all stopped off at the 'Little Woods' a hundred yards down the road and changed into Hawaiian shirts and shorts, they know how to dress for the occasion! It was great, a complete absence of any mention of Christmas and not one silly Santa hat in sight. The boys all thanked me for providing a perfect antidote to all the humbug they have to face from to-day onwards, when they get to their homes for the Winterval break.

I've just returned from ferrying the last batch to the station with my neighbour who actually gave four of them beds for the night, she loves boys and said being the only female at last night's party surrounded by a water-polo team was like all her dreams had come true! _The Lad_ and his best friend are seeing two off at the airport, then we're going to _Tate Modern_ for the afternoon.

Brekkers was fun and they all got a snowflake egg cosy and napkin ring, the grins on their faces when they saw them sparkling on the table were a picture. Interestingly, two boys have put a copy of my pattern and supplies in their bags to make more, no silly gender stereotypes with this lot!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you have adequate freezer space, I find that I can still cook for 4 people, but use 1/2 for the two of us nd freeze the other half for a later date. Dividing that amount into 4 would give you 3 meals in the freezer for some other day. Rachael Ray has a show now where she prepares several meals at once --- I try to do that too. That way all the preparation time of chopping onions, peppers, celery, etc. is done all at once. I like freezing in the freezer bags with the name and date on the bag....can get more in the freezer that way and easier to figure out what to pull out for the next meal.


During the week I'm usually on my own, so I do much same. A lot of things like stews, soups and pasta sauces freeze well. I use 500g margarine boxes which hold a single serving and stack neatly.

To-day's tip, get a magnetic wipe-clean board and stick it to the freezer with an inventory of the contents, I also have inventories on the inside of my cupboards of dry and tinned goods, it makes constructing a shopping list so much easier!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I prefer to make things from scratch but, when needed I accept help from the store. I don't like making puff pastry and can't make phillo dough. I think my pie crust is aweful but, my husband says it tastes good.


I actually photographed one of the factories where they male puff pastry for the owner's advertising. There is absolutely no way any human being can get that many folds into the dough, no matter how many times they go through the stultifyingly boring process. I never feel guilty about letting somebody else do something better than I can, I'm just grateful!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

My mom used to make her own horseradish using a meat grinder! That stuff was STRONG. They didn't cut it with mayonnaise or anything else as they liked it full strength. I needed some mayo or sour cream to make it easier.

We put some in a plastic baggie to take some to Randy's Gramps and it ate through the bag!!!! Gramps said that it was a sign of good horseradish. LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> Doris - I'd love to see them make the horseradish!!! We grew it on the farm - I still buy the fresh stuff when I can get it. Anyway, if you've cried from slicing onions----you'll double-double cry when mincing horseradish. When we made it on the farm, it was before the days of food processors so we used the handcranked meat grinder with the very fine disc and would have to take turns turning the handle because the senstation of the essence in the nose, eyes and throat were too much to bear. Good thing there were a lot of us to take turns. My mom would add some vinegar and salt for preservative and we'd have that with almost everything we'd put on a sandwich. I prefer to add some creaminess to my horseradish sauces and have used everything from white sauce to ricotta cheese. They've all been good.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I totally agree! I'm all for internationalism, but there's nothing wrong with having the foods that are in-season, rather than this bizarre timeless world of the supermarket where everything is available, all the time, at whatever price they've decided to charge for it! With four chains controlling 68% of the High Street spend, it means they can control the levers of supply and demand and separate prices from the cost of production completely.

When companies like Tesco can make £3.86bn in profits and their chairman complains it isn't enough, us consumers need to fight back. It's up to everybody to give them a hard time, we should stage a series of 'lightning strikes' and periodically boycott their stores for entire days at short notice, it might just shake their confidence a bit.

Of course, it'll never happen, it's impossible to get people to act for the common good. A perfrect example is a woman I know who complained that her milkman son had been made redundant when the dairy he worked for closed, she was very angry with the dairy. This is the same woman who stopped having her milk delivered years earlier saying, "It's 10p a pint cheaper in Tesco and I'm not paying for somebody else to do what I can do for myself"!

When the supermarkets have killed off the dairies, the prices will go through the roof. They did it to the bakers, they put loaves of bread on their shelves at half of what the baker's had to pay for flour alone, now all but the the nastiest foam rubber is way dearer than it is from a proper bakery, the problem for many people is trying to find one!

I'm afraid we've gone from serfdom under robber barons to slavery under the rule of the conglomerate and mega-business.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> My mom used to make her own horseradish using a meat grinder! That stuff was STRONG. They didn't cut it with mayonnaise or anything else as they liked it full strength. I needed some mayo or sour cream to make it easier.
> 
> We put some in a plastic baggie to take some to Randy's Gramps and it ate through the bag!!!! Gramps said that it was a sign of good horseradish. LOL


My family used to talk about making horseradish, but cutting it with ground-up turnip to reduce the heat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to make things from scratch but, when needed I accept help from the store. I don't like making puff pastry and can't make phillo dough. I think my pie crust is aweful but, my husband says it tastes good.
> ...


That is a place I would love to see. When I was growing up there was a lady that made crossants for her boys every day


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It's a fascinating machine with paddles that stretch the dough and fold it hundreds of times, no way could anybody make it that perfectly you'd have arms like a weightlifter from all the rolling!

When _The Lad_ is home at weekends and during school holidays, it's his job to bike down to the bakery at 6:00a.m. for fresh croissants. If it's really nasty weather, I let him off and he bakes them himself from the croissant dough they sell in the grocery store, there's always a pack or two in the refrigerator.

Training, that's the trick of it!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> siousann - don't you know you can't mention food without including the receipe. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am going crazy here. Last Friday I received a pop up shortly after logging in. Firewalls too. I had just run cleaning the day before with only one issue quarantined. Suddenly had 934 threat and trojans? New to the internet just in the last couple months I didn't know what to do. Called a friend and she said she got it too. Its a virus.Don't click on it!!! It was disguised as a message from server but it actually was the virus. She came and took my computer having 934 issues and cleaned it for me but it took several hours. She brought it back and I was thrilled as I have been addicted to messages from you all. You seem like you are right here in my living room with me.
I had logged in to the tea party and immediately experienced another firewall. Ive just now got my computer back, she went back and wiped everything off and restarted. I have spyware. So we all are experiencing issues here on tea party. Mae I empathize with you and your back issues as I also have problems. My only salvation is Tai chi which I perform in the style of Michael Lam in TaiChi for health program of his devise-He has severe arthritis also. 
It has made a world of difference for me. Even more than steroids and other injections. Congratulations to the new grandma whose name I can't recall as I am not yet familiar with each of you. As a new nurse I was assigned to the labor and delivery suite and worked with high risk pregnancies in a federal program in a very large county facility of 3300 beds here in LA. Nothing is more fascinating than the successful delivery of a new life. I am retired from active nursing now and work in the senior center. Finished my last neck warmer this week and achieved the maple leaf design which I adapted between knitting and crocheting. I will post some pictures when I get the right attachment to the computer and can figure out how to get the pictures from camera to computer and then post. On to wristlets to match now. Thanks Dave for all the help and info you bring to this forum for all of us. Can anyone tell me where you get the stitch markers)decorated type shown in some of the pictures of swap pictures as I have never seen these here. Plain plastic circles in very small pkgs are very expensive and only few
in a pkg. I would like to give some as gifts for my students and the members of our Friendship sewing, crocheting and knitting club. Oh! I also experienced the automatic closing of the forum when I did not request.
I would like to see a more direct way of getting on the tea party. Can administration work on that. Thanks to all Marlark Marge. PS the weather here has been gloomy until yesterday and finally sunny today with good forcasted for the holidays.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I usually make my stitch markers. I bought the stuff to make myself a set. The next day my youngest sis gave me a pair that was exactly like the ones I was making. You can also order stitch markers online.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I keep a croissant dough in my refrigerator all the time. The kids like to make all sorts of things with it. The grandsons have learned that they can also make them up using the toaster oven.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am going crazy here. Last Friday I received a pop up shortly after logging in. Firewalls too. I had just run cleaning the day before with only one issue quarantined. Suddenly had 934 threat and trojans? New to the internet just in the last couple months I didn't know what to do. Called a friend and she said she got it too. Its a virus.Don't click on it!!! It was disguised as a message from server but it actually was the virus. She came and took my computer having 934 issues and cleaned it for me but it took several hours. She brought it back and I was thrilled as I have been addicted to messages from you all. You seem like you are right here in my living room with me.
> I had logged in to the tea party and immediately experienced another firewall. Ive just now got my computer back, she went back and wiped everything off and restarted. I have spyware. So we all are experiencing issues here on tea party. Mae I empathize with you and your back issues as I also have problems. My only salvation is Tai chi which I perform in the style of Michael Lam in TaiChi for health program of his devise-He has severe arthritis also.
> It has made a world of difference for me. Even more than steroids and other injections. Congratulations to the new grandma whose name I can't recall as I am not yet familiar with each of you. As a new nurse I was assigned to the labor and delivery suite and worked with high risk pregnancies in a federal program in a very large county facility of 3300 beds here in LA. Nothing is more fascinating than the successful delivery of a new life. I am retired from active nursing now and work in the senior center. Finished my last neck warmer this week and achieved the maple leaf design which I adapted between knitting and crocheting. I will post some pictures when I get the right attachment to the computer and can figure out how to get the pictures from camera to computer and then post. On to wristlets to match now. Thanks Dave for all the help and info you bring to this forum for all of us. Can anyone tell me where you get the stitch markers)decorated type shown in some of the pictures of swap pictures as I have never seen these here. Plain plastic circles in very small pkgs are very expensive and only few
> in a pkg. I would like to give some as gifts for my students and the members of our Friendship sewing, crocheting and knitting club. Oh! I also experienced the automatic closing of the forum when I did not request.
> I would like to see a more direct way of getting on the tea party. Can administration work on that. Thanks to all Marlark Marge. PS the weather here has been gloomy until yesterday and finally sunny today with good forcasted for the holidays.


I visited Natural Stitches in Pittsburgh last weekend for the first time. The woman there was very helpful. One of the things I wanted was stitch markers. She uses and recommended the rigid little circles over some of the other kinds that were there. She also recommended some that looked like a fancy safety pins. She said that she uses those to mark mistakes she finds and leaves them there until she is able to correct the problem. There were several fancy ones, with beads and things. I was particularly attracted to the ones shaped like strawberries but after getting her advice I steered away from them. The shop has a website http://www.naturalstitches.com but I would think you would want to check out http://www.knitpicks.com first.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Homemade croissants! My mouth is watering! I have made regular bread before and also with a bread making machine. It is delicious, especially with lots of real butter. But I have to admit, I buy the loaves at the store. Lazy I guess.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, it sounds like your party was a great success. Wish I had been a fly on the wall watching all the partying.

I don't know what happened to me last night. I fell asleep on the sofa while watching a boring movie, with my kitten draped across my ankles. Slept through the whole movie. Woke up, had a cup of hot cocoa, went to bed and slept another 10 hours. I guess all these doctor visits and worrying over DH wore me out. 

My grocery shopping left me frustrated, too. I wanted the ingredients for the rum cake, the Holiday Trash recipe, and my Christmas Eve pork pie and I'm missing at least one ingredient for each. It's maddening! Don't worry, Sam, I'll post the pork pie recipe! LOL Also, I tried to buy the smoked salmon in the commissary, Dave, and couldn't find that. I'll have to try another Palace of Hell.

I guess today will be baking of some sort, laundry, and general straightening up of the living room. It looks like a boarding house for cats and all we have is one kitten. She makes a mess of everything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Doris, I call my cat the Magical Mess Kitty, and he's almost 10 years old...ha ha. I love him anyway--mainly he likes to leave hair puffs and leaves and pine needles he brings in all over the floors. Ah well.

Today I hope to get some work done on the shawl--I finished up the ipod holder and two face cloths and have to wrap some things yet, but mostly, I think we're ready for Christmas except for all the food. Tomorrow I'll make the pies and my cake (pineapple upside down--had to go to three stores for the cherries). I'm hoping the snow doesn't hit us so hard as the weather folks are predicting, but we'll see--where we are, it's always unpredictable. I plan to get out early today and pick up the last few stocking stuffers for DD.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd love to watch puff pastry being made. Whenever we took vacations with the kids, we always researched in advance to find factory tours. Of course, we took a tour of the Hershey's plant in Hershey, PA, back when you could get closer to the chocolate bars and kisses going by. The tour isn't as much fun now, everything is glassed in. Watched cheese bring made in Oregon. Then we've been to a couple of potato chip factories; one being the Cape Cod chips in Hyannis, MA; have visited one near Lancaster, PA, more than once. Went to the Jelly Belly plant in Wisconsin. Watched blankets being woven years ago somewhere in NC; those machines were so noisy. DH and I went to the Toyota plant in Japan; they treat you right by serving snacks. Still want to go to the Harley-Davidson plant near York, PA and the BMW plant in Greenville, SC, near where our younger son lives. If anyone knows of a factory tour in the Mid-Atlantic region, please let me know.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Doris, I call my cat the Magical Mess Kitty, and he's almost 10 years old...ha ha. I love him anyway--mainly he likes to leave hair puffs and leaves and pine needles he brings in all over the floors. Ah well.
> 
> Today I hope to get some work done on the shawl--I finished up the ipod holder and two face cloths and have to wrap some things yet, but mostly, I think we're ready for Christmas except for all the food. Tomorrow I'll make the pies and my cake (pineapple upside down--had to go to three stores for the cherries). I'm hoping the snow doesn't hit us so hard as the weather folks are predicting, but we'll see--where we are, it's always unpredictable. I plan to get out early today and pick up the last few stocking stuffers for DD.


Sorlenna, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a messy cat. Yesterday, I noticed little tufts of black hair on the bedroom floor. DH thought she was pulling out her hair. Turned out I had a fake fur black scarf hanging in the bedroom closet. She had been playing with it!! That was immediately hung a little higher so she couldn't reach it.

Do you have the ULTA chain of stores? They sell cosmetics, etc. I was there a couple of weeks ago buying a gift card for a granddaughter (it's one of her favorite stores) and noticed they had all sorts of $1.00 gifts that could be used for stockings. They were useful items, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

No, we don't have those stores here, but she mostly wants chocolate (and she'll make it last until at least Valentine's Day!). So I'm off to the grocery after checking to be sure I have all the fixings for dinner!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

This is for Sam and anyone else who wants to make what I call pork pie, but the actual name for it is tourtiere. I joined the American-French Genealogical Society in Rhode Island when I was researching my family history. My family on my father's side has been in the U.S. since about 1860 amd both my parents were born in this country, but I became interested in French-Canadian recipes.

This website has 3 recipes for tourtiere. Mine is similar to the first one.

http://www.afgs.org/recipes.html

Scroll down and you'll find it. There's also a recipe for the poutine that 5mmdpns mentioned earlier. I've never eaten it and don't think I ever will, but it makes interesting reading.

From what I've read of tourtiere, it was traditionally served on Christmas Eve. The Quebecois people would attend Mass by horse and buggy or horse and sleigh, depending on the weather, and would have tourtiere when they got home.

I grew up near Fall River, Massachusetts, where there used to be a large French-Canadian population, and my Mom and Dad used to buy little single-serving pork pies to take home.

I'll post my version of tourtiere later. I've combined several recipes.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My Aunt Annie make taco pizza with the pre-made crosant dough.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Doris thank you for the recipes they sound delish. I will have to try them out over the holidays.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just went out for lunch with my parents and a friend. *sighs with contentment* I had poutine!! um yum good!! No dill pickle on the side though


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'd love to watch puff pastry being made. Whenever we took vacations with the kids, we always researched in advance to find factory tours. Of course, we took a tour of the Hershey's plant in Hershey, PA, back when you could get closer to the chocolate bars and kisses going by. The tour isn't as much fun now, everything is glassed in. Watched cheese bring made in Oregon. Then we've been to a couple of potato chip factories; one being the Cape Cod chips in Hyannis, MA; have visited one near Lancaster, PA, more than once. Went to the Jelly Belly plant in Wisconsin. Watched blankets being woven years ago somewhere in NC; those machines were so noisy. DH and I went to the Toyota plant in Japan; they treat you right by serving snacks. Still want to go to the Harley-Davidson plant near York, PA and the BMW plant in Greenville, SC, near where our younger son lives. If anyone knows of a factory tour in the Mid-Atlantic region, please let me know.


You weren't too far from where I live when you were at the Jelly Belly plant - the Gummi Bear plant isn't far from there also. If you're ever back in the area, let me know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you siouxanne - this is a definite try and very soon. pie is my favorite desert.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - this sounds like a good sunday evening meal - thank you for recipe. and i love premade pastry crusts - i can make good pastry crusts but i'm getting lazy in my old age.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to eat our french fries with gravy when i was growing up - no cheese but lots of gravy.

sam


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Guys, its Friday morning just after 8 am and I have the day off, yay, to get myself organised for Christmas. Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to watch puff pastry being made. Whenever we took vacations with the kids, we always researched in advance to find factory tours. Of course, we took a tour of the Hershey's plant in Hershey, PA, back when you could get closer to the chocolate bars and kisses going by. The tour isn't as much fun now, everything is glassed in. Watched cheese bring made in Oregon. Then we've been to a couple of potato chip factories; one being the Cape Cod chips in Hyannis, MA; have visited one near Lancaster, PA, more than once. Went to the Jelly Belly plant in Wisconsin. Watched blankets being woven years ago somewhere in NC; those machines were so noisy. DH and I went to the Toyota plant in Japan; they treat you right by serving snacks. Still want to go to the Harley-Davidson plant near York, PA and the BMW plant in Greenville, SC, near where our younger son lives. If anyone knows of a factory tour in the Mid-Atlantic region, please let me know.
> ...


We had two grandchildren graduate from boot camp at Great Lakes Naval Training Center and that's why we were there. Just riding around and saw the sign for the JB factory and had to stop. I doubt if we'll ever get up that way again, but thanks for the invitation. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just went out for lunch with my parents and a friend. *sighs with contentment* I had poutine!! um yum good!! No dill pickle on the side though


I'm French by way of Acadia - family travelled from Canada down through the US all the way to New Orleans, but I've never heard of poutine....something I'm going to try, though!!

My friends in the South eat mayonnaise with their fries --- anyone in KP land eat them that way?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just went out for lunch with my parents and a friend. *sighs with contentment* I had poutine!! um yum good!! No dill pickle on the side though
> ...


Here in central PA I've actually had poutine.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just went out for lunch with my parents and a friend. *sighs with contentment* I had poutine!! um yum good!! No dill pickle on the side though
> ...


The poutine is a Quebec French dish. Poutine is their word for mess/messy and the poutine really is gooey from all the melted cheese and ooey from the gravey that smoothers it all!! Haha, you may get messy too from eating it.

My friend is from Holland and he had mayonaise with his fries. He says that is the way he has always had them, even as a boy in Holland. I have had them like that a couple of times but it is not really my preference.

Another way I like my french fries is smoothered in chili with sour cream on top! Dave, the gannets may like this one, sprinkled with hot chili peppers!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to eat our french fries with gravy when i was growing up - no cheese but lots of gravy.
> 
> sam


Sam, you absolutely have to try them with the cheese. The restaurant that I went to does not have poutine on the menu, but I just asked them if they had mozza cheese and they said yes. I told them what I wanted to do with it and they made the poutine for me! Perhaps that will be on the "new" menu if/when they get a new one!! ;-)


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Doris-----OMG! When you first mentioned pork pie my mouth starting watering! When we were little my parents had friends that were French---they got together every year to make tourtiere, however, their kids were VERY picky eaters and their pies were bland. it wasn't until I was an adult (with French friends) that I learned what they were supposed to taste like. I love Tourtiere and finally convinced my Mom to add the spices. Of course, she thought her friends recipe was authentic (and maybe it was) but it had no seasoning or onions!
Thank you for the recipe!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Just walked to the shops for final bits and pieces, nothing much, and the car park is already full and queues a mile long at check outs and its not even 10.30 am yet. I went out early because its going to be hot, 31 degrees C and really humid. Am home now with egg nishner on and having a cuppa. Noice!!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we used to eat our french fries with gravy when i was growing up - no cheese but lots of gravy.
> ...


I just googled poutine and found that we can get it in Australia. Apparently there is a restaurant in Melbourne (where I live) called Lord of the Fries and they have it on their menu with good reviews. Will have to try it, sounds an interesting concoction.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: When you have tried it, please do let this poutiner know if you like it or not. Not everyone does but it is exciting knowing that this French Canadian dish has made it to Australia!! Merry Christmas to all in the land of Ozzies.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks mate. 'ave a good one yourself.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Doris-----OMG! When you first mentioned pork pie my mouth starting watering! When we were little my parents had friends that were French---they got together every year to make tourtiere, however, their kids were VERY picky eaters and their pies were bland. it wasn't until I was an adult (with French friends) that I learned what they were supposed to taste like. I love Tourtiere and finally convinced my Mom to add the spices. Of course, she thought her friends recipe was authentic (and maybe it was) but it had no seasoning or onions!
> Thank you for the recipe!!


Kerry, I'm glad you enjoy tourtiere. Did you notice that one of the recipes has potatoes in it? I don't put potatoes in mine, just the ground pork and the spices. It has become a tradition for Christmas Eve in our family as it was back in the old days among the French in Quebec. I don't think my Mom ever made it and I don't know why. I guess she preferred buying it already made.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

no shoofiles in my pie
kitties get the flies


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like mayo on my fries & chopped olives on my burgers. my mom eats gravy on cottage cheese.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I like honey-mustard dressing on my fries, and peanut butter on my burgers


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I usually have ketchup with my french fries, but sometimes I add mayo to the ketchup and that is really good. Anything with chili and cheese is faantastic!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

french fries with ranch dressing
hamburgers with hot sauce
tacos with even hotter sauce
ice cream with anything
popcorn with almost anything


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is too funny! Edith


thewren said:


> it's the kind of pie shoeflies eat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy eating


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasinating site. The recipes sound really good and I will be trying several. Edith


DorisT said:


> This is for Sam and anyone else who wants to make what I call pork pie, but the actual name for it is tourtiere. I joined the American-French Genealogical Society in Rhode Island when I was researching my family history. My family on my father's side has been in the U.S. since about 1860 amd both my parents were born in this country, but I became interested in French-Canadian recipes.
> 
> This website has 3 recipes for tourtiere. Mine is similar to the first one.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also like my french friets with apple vinegar.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Popcorn with anything....just reminded me that I'll make kettle corn for the Christms Eve party. I may even make popcorn balls with the syrup tinted green or red. They were always the first to go whenever we had bake sales at school (40 years ago). I don't think they allow those anymore, but they sure were fun and great fund-raisers.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I sam I drink that straight from the bottle not sure why I just do


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are meaning vinigar aren't you?

interesting

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> I sam I drink that straight from the bottle not sure why I just do


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A couple of years ago I researched poutine as a cultural entity, there are many entertaining tales relating to the dish and its creation. 

May I pick our Canadian friend's brains for more tales, I'm minded to devote a lecture to it, so any and all histories and anecdotes will be appreciated.

Thanks to you all
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Today I make my last trek into the stores for any forgotten items needed (HA!) to complete this weekend's madness. I'm sorry, did I say that??? I of course meant to say 'festivities'. 

My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Doris-----OMG! When you first mentioned pork pie my mouth starting watering! When we were little my parents had friends that were French---they got together every year to make tourtiere, however, their kids were VERY picky eaters and their pies were bland. it wasn't until I was an adult (with French friends) that I learned what they were supposed to taste like. I love Tourtiere and finally convinced my Mom to add the spices. Of course, she thought her friends recipe was authentic (and maybe it was) but it had no seasoning or onions!
> ...


Doris----they made them with more potato than pork---now Mom does about 1/2 & 1/2. I'm printing her your recipe! She always makes them for Christmas Eve too.
Kerry


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just love how this Tea party lasts all week!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Today I make my last trek into the stores for any forgotten items needed (HA!) to complete this weekend's madness. I'm sorry, did I say that??? I of course meant to say 'festivities'.
> 
> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


I just figure you can fairly quickly pass unwanted items on to a rummage sale or something like that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> I sam I drink that straight from the bottle not sure why I just do


Helps keep you healthy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm headed out to the dreaded grocery store to finish getting the supplies for all the wonderful meals we'll be having from today through Monday. Tuesday should be quiet by comparison, but I wouldn't like it any other way. Weekend of the 5-6-7, we have more people coming by for a baby shower for DS and DIL (baby is a girl)---So glad to be starting off the new year on a very happy note---I'm hoping it sets the pace for a wonderful 2012. 

Here's wishing you all a lovely holiday seasona and all the best in 2012 - May you find hope, peace, employment, love, good health, and more great companions.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me![/quote]

I just figure you can fairly quickly pass unwanted items on to a rummage sale or something like that.[/quote]

Trust me, I do! It is just so frustrating, though, because they really can't afford to give in such large quantities, but insist on doing so anyway. But, Goodwill or Purple Heart will be on my travels before the new year begins.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just love how this Tea party lasts all week!!


Yes, we're up to page 44 and the day hasn't ended. It wouldn't be so long if we weren't foodies.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A couple of years ago I researched poutine as a cultural entity, there are many entertaining tales relating to the dish and its creation.
> 
> May I pick our Canadian friend's brains for more tales, I'm minded to devote a lecture to it, so any and all histories and anecdotes will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Dave, are you interested in tales about poutine only, or any French-Canadian food? I have a couple of French-Canadian cookbooks compiled by the members of the American-French Genealogical Society if I can find them among my hundreds (maybe, thousands) of cook books.

My grandfather on my paternal side would move to Canada every few years, buy a few cows, run a little dairy business, then sell everything and return to the U.S. He was born in the States, but his grandfather had a large dairy near Valcourt in the Province of Quebec. It might have passed down to my great-grandfather, but he left Canada as did all of his brothers, so the heirs were one of his daughters and her husband.

Some of you might have heard of the name Bombardier. The family lived near my grandfather in Valcourt. One of them invented the ski-mobile and went on to run a large business that builds subway trains, etc. They used to have a branch in Germany, but I'm not sure if they still do. Anyway, they have a nice little museum in Valcourt if anyone happens to be in that area.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago I researched poutine as a cultural entity, there are many entertaining tales relating to the dish and its creation.
> ...


We certainly get our horizons broadened on this site!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


I just figure you can fairly quickly pass unwanted items on to a rummage sale or something like that.[/quote]

Perhaps you could ask them to make the donation to a shelter AS your gift? I'm sending a big box of hats & mitts to my best friend and then everyone in her family will choose one, with the rest to go to the Legion Post or the church (her husband does ministry there).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


I just figure you can fairly quickly pass unwanted items on to a rummage sale or something like that.[/quote]

Trust me, I do! It is just so frustrating, though, because they really can't afford to give in such large quantities, but insist on doing so anyway. But, Goodwill or Purple Heart will be on my travels before the new year begins.[/quote]

I think you have to figure that they get some pleasure out of doing this, and it is apparently worth it to them. I can't really afford it, but just sent a contribution to pets of the homeless and enjoy thinking that someone will be comforted and an animal rescued because of this kind of support.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just back online again-but frustrated by the frozen time piece for quite awhile. Sometimes I wonder if the computer really is an asset, but then I know that I enjoy my conversations with all of you and know that I share with you the love of knitting and crocheting. I am wondering if the tea party will commence this day or will be suspended this weekend!? I am looking forward to a fabulous new year and will purchase some interchangables as a reward for surviving another and toward improving the next. I would appreciate some comments on the various assets of the Dreams,Harmonys and Addis and where you have found the best prices as I am new here and am unfamiliar with all of these. Is birch better than bamboo or rosewood? Thanks for your input. Have a glorious new year. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge


I've never had any trouble with this site...anyone else?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge


What kind of threats do you get when you are on KP? do they actually happen while you are on this site?? 
It could also be because you dont log out when you are finished your session on KP. The fact you are getting threats is not from being at KP. They are not originating here. When you have clicked on somewhere else (web surfing, searching on the net, etc) you may have gotten viruses. These viruses may have been set to go off on a certain day/time and so they are in your computer. Run an anti-virus program. 
Viruses also get into your computer through your email. You may have opened an email from an unknown sender.
The computer internet is very slow at this time of year due to the high volume of users. 
All this will pass.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge
> ...


No problem for me ever, or even warnings, except of course for that crap a week or so ago.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge
> ...


I'm here by myself and don't log out of anything except financial things.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


I just figure you can fairly quickly pass unwanted items on to a rummage sale or something like that.[/quote]

Trust me, I do! It is just so frustrating, though, because they really can't afford to give in such large quantities, but insist on doing so anyway. But, Goodwill or Purple Heart will be on my travels before the new year begins.[/quote]

Siouxann, maybe next year you could drop a hint for one expensive item you really, really could use (like knitting supplies?), and suggest they pool their money for that one item. Our 3 kids do that occasionally, and it works fine with us. For example, one year they bought us two tickets to a Redskins-Dallas game on the 50-yard line. I'm not a really big football fan, but DH is; however, we both enjoyed it so much that I wouldn't mind if they thought of that again another year. I think they spent way too much money, though. But good ole DD comes up with these ideas and the boys go along with it. It may sound like you're a golddigger, but there must be some way you could suggest it.

Sorry, siouxann, I just reread your post and realize you were talking about your daughter's in-laws, not your daughters. I think the suggestion to donate to a charity in your name would be perfect. There are so many out there; St. Jude Children's Hospital, for one, as well as all the different animal shelters. Probably too late for this year, though!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples, if you are getting Private Messages from someone who is "stalking" you here at the Knitting Paradise, you can send a Private Message to the Administrator telling them this.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am running spyware daily now as well as routinely before opening anything. As I said I do not wish to send the wrong message or bring viri to the site so they are probably popping from other sources. Because I am in a metropolis I may get more than most, and being unfamiliar I wanted to ask. Thanks for your input, I feel alot better now about it, since you have all been with the site longer. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am running spyware daily now as well as routinely before opening anything. As I said I do not wish to send the wrong message or bring viri to the site so they are probably popping from other sources. Because I am in a metropolis I may get more than most, and being unfamiliar I wanted to ask. Thanks for your input, I feel alot better now about it, since you have all been with the site longer. Marlark Marge.


You can check out this topic thread here at Knitting Paradise. There are all sorts of things to be careful about. I dont think it has anything to do with the fact that you live in a city. It all has to do with the fact that like millions of other people in the world, you also have a computer.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50175-1.html


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who have offered ideas for my problem with the gift issue. I like the idea of a charity donation, and will propose that to them next year. As you say, it is too late for this Christmas. They are such good people, I hate to see them go into debt every year to inundate us with presents.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry, siouxann. I guess I am lucky because I haven't had any problems.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Me again: I keep getting threats when I am at Kp. Does this mean they are originating here or are simply because the blog is open. I'd hate to think we have a traitor in the midst as I love this endeavor. Marlark marge
> ...


Zero probs with KP, i's a clean site and absolutely safe

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Today I make my last trek into the stores for any forgotten items needed (HA!) to complete this weekend's madness. I'm sorry, did I say that??? I of course meant to say 'festivities'.
> 
> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


Competitive gift-giving is a pain. It's one of the reasons I opted out of the entire affair!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago I researched poutine as a cultural entity, there are many entertaining tales relating to the dish and its creation.
> ...


Silly question! Anything that adds to the sum total of my knowledge is valuable simply because it adds to the sum total of my knowledge!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'd love to watch puff pastry being made. Whenever we took vacations with the kids, we always researched in advance to find factory tours. Of course, we took a tour of the Hershey's plant in Hershey, PA, back when you could get closer to the chocolate bars and kisses going by. The tour isn't as much fun now, everything is glassed in. Watched cheese bring made in Oregon. Then we've been to a couple of potato chip factories; one being the Cape Cod chips in Hyannis, MA; have visited one near Lancaster, PA, more than once. Went to the Jelly Belly plant in Wisconsin. Watched blankets being woven years ago somewhere in NC; those machines were so noisy. DH and I went to the Toyota plant in Japan; they treat you right by serving snacks. Still want to go to the Harley-Davidson plant near York, PA and the BMW plant in Greenville, SC, near where our younger son lives. If anyone knows of a factory tour in the Mid-Atlantic region, please let me know.


I can manage the oldest brewery in England for your next visit, a nuclear power station, even a naval ordnance factory, there's some cool stuff there!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well chaps and chapesses, it's time the weekend thread was underway, you can find my mischievous festive tidings at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50640-1.html

I do hope you'll all join in the fun!

Dave


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yes sam it's the vinegar I drink it when it's hot out


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to watch puff pastry being made. Whenever we took vacations with the kids, we always researched in advance to find factory tours. Of course, we took a tour of the Hershey's plant in Hershey, PA, back when you could get closer to the chocolate bars and kisses going by. The tour isn't as much fun now, everything is glassed in. Watched cheese bring made in Oregon. Then we've been to a couple of potato chip factories; one being the Cape Cod chips in Hyannis, MA; have visited one near Lancaster, PA, more than once. Went to the Jelly Belly plant in Wisconsin. Watched blankets being woven years ago somewhere in NC; those machines were so noisy. DH and I went to the Toyota plant in Japan; they treat you right by serving snacks. Still want to go to the Harley-Davidson plant near York, PA and the BMW plant in Greenville, SC, near where our younger son lives. If anyone knows of a factory tour in the Mid-Atlantic region, please let me know.
> ...


Sounds good! I like to watch other people work! LOL First, we have to get John back in working order.

Oh, I just remembered, we've been to two breweries, in addition to the other factory tours I mentioned above. One was Coors in Boulder, CO, and the other was Moosehead in St. John's, New Brunswick, Canada. We've also been to a whiskey distillery in Kentucky - no samples, though. And the Anheuser-Busch (sp?) brewery in Williamsburg, VA. If I remember, they gave samples.

I'm sure the beer at the British brewery will taste better than the American beers if what we had in November is any indication.

I've been meaning to ask you, what is the source of the water in London - it tasted so good.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Well then, we'll just have to continue to fill that brain of yours with more knowledge, although I don't know how you could have any room left.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that's too funny never stop learning


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Most of the water in London comes from the Thames and Kent, it's probably the most heavily processed in the country to ensure its cleanness. Because the South East is the driest part of the country, it was essential to come up with an efficient system. It's very 'hard' water and has a high chalk content, I like the taste too, although limescale is an issue and I have one pan reserved for boiling eggs which is now completely lined with 'kettle-stone'!

The London ales John liked so much are mostly made with water drawn from deep-bore wells. The hard water presents a special problem for tea blenders, a cup of Sainsbury's _Red Label_, for example, should taste the same across the country, to achieve this the blends sold in shops are 'local' and specific to the water in the area, they don't travel. So if you take a packet sold in Cumbria or Lancashire, very soft water areas, then use it in London it will taste very different. It becomes really funny with a Yorkshire blend, to achieve its distinctive flavour, they have to produce a 'London' Yorkshire blend to replicate the flavour of tea made with the North East's water.

I always find it fascinating to discover how many variables have to be factored into products by manufacturers to achieve consistency.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Recently the site from which I buy tea had a Canadian breakfast tea. It said the tea is for use with Canadian water. I thought maybe Canadian water is like American water so I got some. I like the tea very much, American water or not.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, you are a fount of information. I never knew that teas were blended for different areas. Does that mean that the Twinnings Breakfast tea I buy here in the States would taste different in the UK? I love it and save it for stressful times. I like it with honey and lemon and some short bread cookies. I guess you call them biscuites. Edith


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Dave, you are a fount of information. I never knew that teas were blended for different areas. Does that mean that the Twinnings Breakfast tea I buy here in the States would taste different in the UK? I love it and save it for stressful times. I like it with honey and lemon and some short bread cookies. I guess you call them biscuites. Edith


It would taste different in different areas of the UK. The blender's skill is making it so it tastes the same regardless of where you buy and use it. It's oly a slight modification, but very necessary. The colour and brightness of the infusion is also affected, this is factored in as well.

I remember being most intrigued how one of the tasting rooms I photographed had four different taps, each connected to different types of water. In this way, the tasters can see how each tea reacts and construct consistent blends.

By now you're all probably convinced that if I can ponder such things, I have a very boring life with far too much time on my hands!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all here at KP
Lisa


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

From reading your posts I have come to the conclusion you have a very full and interesting life from which you have garnered much information and memories to savor in your old age. I am grateful that you share so much with those of us that no longer travel to interesting places. At this point in my life a successful trip to the Loo, as you call it, becomes the high lite of my day. That and a new pattern I can actually conquer. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you are a fount of information. I never knew that teas were blended for different areas. Does that mean that the Twinnings Breakfast tea I buy here in the States would taste different in the UK? I love it and save it for stressful times. I like it with honey and lemon and some short bread cookies. I guess you call them biscuites. Edith
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone, glad this tea party is still going. I made Dave's Smoke Salmon Tagliatelle and it was yummy. Survived Christmas and now back at work. Same old, same old.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Everyone, glad this tea party is still going. I made Dave's Smoke Salmon Tagliatelle and it was yummy. Survived Christmas and now back at work. Same old, same old.


Glad it worked for you, it's such a simple dish but perfect for a light supper.

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome back Maelinde I hope you recover very quickly now. May you have a prosperous New Year with positive thoughts.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, glad this tea party is still going. I made Dave's Smoke Salmon Tagliatelle and it was yummy. Survived Christmas and now back at work. Same old, same old.
> ...


Which is exactly when I had it, specially lovely after a day in the garden. Summer here and after Christmas Day storms it has been fine and mild.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have some good news!! We became the proud great grandparents of an 8.4 pound, 21 inch boy today in Boise, Idaho. His name is Hayden and he's our third great grandchild, 2 boys and 1 girl. Saw his picture on Facebook just now and it looks like he already knows how to suck his thumb.
> 
> More good news. I bought Andie, the kitten, a stuffed dog at the dollar store today that is almost as long as she is. She is beating it to death and carries it around the house. For the first time since we've had her she didn't bother us while we had dinner. Best dollar I ever spent!


That is really funny! You have a high-energy kitten! I have a Himalayan--pretty much a lap cat. He thinks he's a stuffed toy. Mostly sits & is busy being beautiful!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm sort of back. I can't be online for long stretches still, but I am getting better.
> 
> I had spinal injections that required total sedation last month which left me in more pain for a week, but then it did really improve.
> 
> ...


Maelinde, I am thrilled to see that you are recovering & can at least say hello now & then. I obviously am hopelessly behind on Tea Party reparté, but am having a fine time plugging along at my own friendly pace.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hopefully, I'll be successful this time.
> 
> Micah is 6 years old. Hayden was born yesterday so is just a couple of hours old in the picture.


I am so impressed that you were able to post this precious picture of Micah & sweet baby Hayden! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

tomilu said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tomilu - can you share the recipe for the orange bread please.
> ...


Tomilu, I am delighted with this recipe! Thank you so much for sharing it. Whereabouts in Kansas are you? I am right across state line in Kansas City, Missouri, but my family originally came from Fort Scott, Kansas. I still have relatives there & in Garnett, Kansas. My daughter teaches music at Ottawa University in Ottawa.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, I'll be successful this time.
> ...


Thank you, bluebirdlet. It wasn't hard once I asked for help and Dave answered my call.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This orange-pecan tea bread looks great.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I know this is a bit late as I was off air for a week or so and am clearing all blogs. We have an outback steakhouse in Penrith, near the Panthers Leagues Club on Mulgoa Road, Penrith. How far is Cootamundra from Penrith.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Tomilu, I am delighted with this recipe! Thank you so much for sharing it. Whereabouts in Kansas are you? I am right across state line in Kansas City, Missouri,


While I'm not in Missouri, my brother lives in New Hampton which I understand is about 1-2 hours away from Kansas City. He used to live in Bethany.

One of these days we'll get up there and visit him. He's visited us several times in the DFW area.

Wouldn't it be fun if those of us local to each other have a nice visit with a knit-a-long and lunch. Spouses/significant others can go off and do something more to their liking.  I know Randy would rather wander through an electronics store like Fry's with free reign. <grin>


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My daughter's in-laws, good people REALLY, go to extremes when it comes to presents. They believe in quantity instead of quality. I have never been able to convince them that at my age I NEED NOTHING! Consequently, I come home with bags of items for which I have absolutely no use. I keep telling myself that they mean well. They are having their annual get-together tonight, so I am bracing for the occasion. Which reminds me, I must not forget to get a bottle of wine (or rum or vodka or bourbon or . . . )to take with me!


Siouxann,

Try to create a limit of maximum dollar amount of money spent per recipient. Have your family work that out well in advance say by June of each year.

Another option is to choose names with a maximum dollar limit. We've done that one and it is nice. A twist on that would be to use a lower limit on others in the family that you would normally buy for. This way everyone should be considerate of the dollar amounts and not go overboard.

You could even encourage handcrafted gifts - if they aren't creative, then purchase something from craft fairs. That could very well inspire family members to go on that search for the perfect gift for each other.

Those are just some thoughts from my late night brain.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorry, siouxann, I just reread your post and realize you were talking about your daughter's in-laws, not your daughters. I think the suggestion to donate to a charity in your name would be perfect. There are so many out there; St. Jude Children's Hospital, for one, as well as all the different animal shelters. Probably too late for this year, though!


Another thing is to adopt a family for the holiday season and perhaps collect unwanted gifts from this Christmas and save them for the family you intend to adopt for 2012.

Our Sci-Fi Club adopts a family through a particular social worker who works directly with cancer patients. The way we do this is that at least one of the primary caregivers has terminal cancer and children that are young enough to believe in Santa. We'll get a list going starting in November for what they need and want and try our best to get as much as possible to give them a good Christmas to remember. Oh yeah - they almost always have us dress in Harry Potter Costuming. :shock: We've often regifted unwanted Christmas gifts to the family member most appropriate and put it from Santa. LOL

I'm sure a church, social worker, or food bank/pantry, or any other humanitarian aid group could set you up with a family for this upcoming Christmas. I know it is a long time holding on to the gifts, but it is so worth it to gift them to a family who truly needs so much. The family you might wish to adopt doesn't necessarily have to have cancer, but just down on their luck for whatever reason.

*Anyone here* - PM me if you would like more details. We've been doing this for 10 years, and our club has been doing it for over 15. I could get you the info you might need.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, siouxann, I just reread your post and realize you were talking about your daughter's in-laws, not your daughters. I think the suggestion to donate to a charity in your name would be perfect. There are so many out there; St. Jude Children's Hospital, for one, as well as all the different animal shelters. Probably too late for this year, though!
> ...


I shall certainly give your ideas a run-through with the 'family'. Being perfectly honest, I really don't see them agreeing to it. This past Christmas was not as horrific as some of the past ones have been, mainly due to the economy, I think. I came home with only one large bag of stuff. It is already at the Goodwill store. I also will ask them that if they want to give me something, my wish is for a monetary or bag of food donation to the Frederick County Humane Society. I doubt that will happen, but I can try!
Thanks so much for your ideas! And I'm really glad to see you back at the Tea Party!! Is the pain decreasing, I Hope?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, siouxann, I just reread your post and realize you were talking about your daughter's in-laws, not your daughters. I think the suggestion to donate to a charity in your name would be perfect. There are so many out there; St. Jude Children's Hospital, for one, as well as all the different animal shelters. Probably too late for this year, though!
> ...


Hi, Maelinde, so glad to see you "up and about" again. I did something this Christmas that I've wanted to do for a long time. Our church puts up a plain Christmas tree in the vestibule with tags on it. Each one is for a child who wants certain items. I picked one, with a frown from my husband. I had so much enjoyment picking out gifts for an 8-year-old girl who wanted a winter jacket, boots, and art supplies. I even added a Christmas stocking filled with small items and snacks. You should have seen the smile on DH's face when we delivered the things to church, even though he frowned at me when I picked the tag. He's not really a Scrooge!! It gave me so much pleasure to do this that I'll repeat it next Christmas.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Isn't it a revelation, the things that give you so much pleasure, maybe even if it's a bit of a sacrifice.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


My only regret is that I couldn't see her face when she opened her gifts! But I thought of her on Christmas Day!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I shall certainly give your ideas a run-through with the 'family'. Being perfectly honest, I really don't see them agreeing to it. This past Christmas was not as horrific as some of the past ones have been, mainly due to the economy, I think. I came home with only one large bag of stuff. It is already at the Goodwill store. I also will ask them that if they want to give me something, my wish is for a monetary or bag of food donation to the Frederick County Humane Society. I doubt that will happen, but I can try!
> Thanks so much for your ideas! And I'm really glad to see you back at the Tea Party!! Is the pain decreasing, I Hope?


You're welcome, Siouxann! Any way I can be of help.

The pain is decreasing, but not at the level my pain management doc wants. I see 3 different medical professionals for this and it is crazy. The affected area as per the MRI is on the left side of the neck in the Cervical region C4-C5. I've been feeling the pain, numbness & tingling down the right side of the neck and through the fingers of the right hand. Very odd.

I'll need to get a series of more spinal injections similar to the last one. This time with more steroids and more of the numbing agent. That should be the end of it I hope.

I'm dying to get to the polymer clay, but can't hunch over the table the way I do. I'm going to have to modify my posture while doing that. At least I still have my loom knitting, beading, and SteamPunk jewelry to create. So there are good things still happening. LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi, Maelinde, so glad to see you "up and about" again. I did something this Christmas that I've wanted to do for a long time. Our church puts up a plain Christmas tree in the vestibule with tags on it. Each one is for a child who wants certain items. I picked one, with a frown from my husband. I had so much enjoyment picking out gifts for an 8-year-old girl who wanted a winter jacket, boots, and art supplies. I even added a Christmas stocking filled with small items and snacks. You should have seen the smile on DH's face when we delivered the things to church, even though he frowned at me when I picked the tag. He's not really a Scrooge!! It gave me so much pleasure to do this that I'll repeat it next Christmas.


Doris - Isn't that the best feeling? We absolutely love doing our Adopt-A-Family outings every year. We seem to get placed with families who are so fun, even when they have little or nothing.

Even when you don't see the child or family member open their gift from an anonymous gifter, you know that they will be smiling and happy on Christmas morning.

That is when the Christmas spirit finally hits me, and I do hold so much joy in my heart.


----------

